# MTB-Reifen für Alpencross



## herbertt (22. April 2009)

Hallo,

welche MTB-Reifen würde ihr für eine Alpenüberquerung aufziehen.
Hab schon einig probiert hab aber den richtigen noch nicht gefunden.
Der Racing Ralph war sehr pannenanfällig, beim All Terrain reisen die äusseren Stollen ein usw.
Mir wurde jetzt der Mountain King Protection empfohlen, hat mit diesen Reifen jemand Erfahrung ?
Danke für eure Hilfe.


Herbert


----------



## MATTESM (22. April 2009)

grundsätzlich: keine rennreifen (racing ralf). keine zu schmalen reifen (2.25 besser als 1.9). der rest ist geschmacksache. mountain king / nobby nic / albert... jeweils wenn geht mit der geschützten wangen (snake skin und Co.) und nicht nur auf rollwiderstand schauen. keine breitmaulfroschfotzenlatexschläuche. die paar gramm zahlen sich nciht aus... 

..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogtländer (22. April 2009)

Hallo Herbert,
hatte voriges Jahr bei unserer Transalp Schwalbe Albert 2,25 in der Ausführung Alpencross aufgezogen. Super gelaufen, keine Probleme, keine Panne. Hier ein Beispiellink zur 2008er Version: http://www.actionsports.de/product_info.php?refID=froogle&products_id=11153. Ab dieses Jahr gibt es- glaube ich - sogar noch Front- und Rear- Version.


----------



## Anselm_X (22. April 2009)

Hängt sehr von Dir, Deinem Setup, Deiner Fahrweise und der Strecke ab.
Für mich (85 kg, materialfordernde, freeride-orientierte Fahrweise) hat sich folgende Faustregel herauskristallisiert:

So ziemlich jeder Reifen größer/gleich 2,25" und schwerer als 700 g.

Mein Tipp: Nimm Reifen von Maxxis oder Michelin. Die haben ein sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und halten gut.

Es gibt auch von Schwalbe spezielle "Alpencross" Ausführungen des Albert und des Smart Sam.
Mit Conti-Reifen habe ich bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, aber evtl. sind die inzwischen besser geworden. Über den Mountain King Protection speziell kann ich nix sagen...

Grüße,
Anselm


----------



## Spenglerextrem (22. April 2009)

Wenn du das Jahr über nicht nur auf Teerstraßen unterwegs bist, dann nimm den, den du sonst auch fährst und gut ists.
Den kennst du und weisst, wie er sich bei unterschiedlichen Verhältnissen reagiert.

Ich bin im Mittelgebirge schon gröbere Trails gefahren als auf jedem durchschnittlichen Alpencross.

Das er natürlich zu Beginn nicht schon 3/4 heruntergefahren sein sollte ist wohl klar.

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, warum speziel beim Alpencross so ein Häck-Häck bei der Reifenwahl gemacht wird. Jeder weiss doch wohl selbst am Besten, wie sein Fahrstil ist und welche Reifen ihm sonst taugen.

Und wenn man wirklich mal einen Platten auf dem AX hat ists doch kein Beinbruch, oder ?
In 3 Minuten ist der Schlauch gewechselt und weiter gehts.

Hier noch ein wichtiger Hinweis: Die Alpen befinden sich in Mitteleuropa und ein AX ist keine Durchquerung eines zentralmongolischen Hochgebirges. In jedem Tal gibts Flickzeug und Ersatzschläuche zu kaufen.


----------



## Athabaske (22. April 2009)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> ...Die Alpen befinden sich in Mitteleuropa und ein AX ist keine Durchquerung eines zentralmongolischen Hochgebirges. In jedem Tal gibts Flickzeug und Ersatzschläuche zu kaufen.


...ooooch, jetzt nimm mir doch nicht auch noch die letzte Illusion.


----------



## 3radfahrer (22. April 2009)

Hallo,

man braucht keine High-Tech Reifen für nen Alpencross. Die Jungens früher hatten auch keine Snakeskin Karkasse oder wat-weiß-ich-Profile. 

Ich als Standart-Schwalbe-User fahr dieses Jahr mit dem Maxxis Ignitor. Der ist günstig und erfüllt drei mal seinen Zweck! 

Also es muss nich immer das Beste und Teuerste sein!


----------



## wogru (22. April 2009)

herbertt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche MTB-Reifen würde ihr für eine Alpenüberquerung aufziehen.
> Hab schon einig probiert hab aber den richtigen noch nicht gefunden.
> ...



Also ich hatte mit der Nobby Nic/Racing Ralph-Kombination in der tubeless-Version keine Problem, weder in den Dolomiten noch beim AlpenX. Eigentlich ist das meine Standardbereifung die ich überall fahre, auch beim Rennen.


----------



## tombrider (22. April 2009)

Die Kombination aus Fat Albert vorne und Smart Sam hinten ist aus gutem Grund beliebt. Pannensicher, langlebig, narrensicher. In der Alpencross-Version noch pannensicherer. 
Über den relativ pannenanfälligen MK liest man unterschiedliches: Es gibt hier Leute, die damit auch in der Standardversion problemlos über die Alpen gefahren sind. Die Protection-Varante ist besser, aber nach meinem Eindruck auch nicht wirklich gut. Dafür rollt er auf Schotter leicht.
Wichtig finde ich, einen möglichst breiten Reifen zu nehmen, um mehr Komfort, Grip und Durchschlagsfestigkeit zu haben. Hängt aber natürlich von den Möglichkeiten des Rahmens und der Felge ab.


----------



## tombrider (22. April 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> man braucht keine High-Tech Reifen für nen Alpencross. Die Jungens früher hatten auch keine Snakeskin Karkasse oder wat-weiß-ich-Profile.



Ja, richtig. Ich erinnere mich noch genau, wie wir 1989 bei extrem schwülen 30 Grad im nicht vorhandenen Schatten und dann im anschließenden Gewitter an einem Tag siebenmal die Reifen eines Mitfahrers geflickt haben. Kann man machen!
Muß man aber nicht...


----------



## -shoX- (22. April 2009)

Jo mein Vater macht im October auch wieder eine, und er hat sich nen Nobby Nic besorgt, mit Snakeskin und kevelar in der Lauffläche oder so  kla man braucht das alles nich aber sicher, ist sicher, und viel mehr kosten Snakeskin und Co. auch nich mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (22. April 2009)

Ich selbst lege unterschiedliche Maßstäbe bei meinen Reifen an. Für die tägliche Tour habe ich eine preiswerte Pelle drauf, im Moment Ritchey ZMax Classic vorne und Michelin Country Mud hinten (Ladenpreis 14 bzw. 15 Euro), werde als nächsten vielleicht den IRC Mythos II Draht (9.-Euro) nehmen. Das sind ordentliche, brauchbar pannensichere Reifen. Aber wenn ich ohnehin viel Geld für eine Reise ausgebe, wo ich nicht spätestens nach zwei Stunden Schieben wieder zu Hause bin, dann nehme ich andere, bessere Reifen. Der Zeitgewinn durch 100 Gramm leichtere Reifen ist nach der ersten Panne dahin.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. April 2009)

Ich habe mit dem IRC Mythos II in der Kevlar Version nicht annähernd soviele Pannen gehabt wie mit dem Nobby Nic 2,25 tubeless. Meine Mythos haben alles mitgemacht und trotzdem waren Durchschläge äusserst selten. Wenn es die breiter gäbe und evtl. tubeless würde ich sofort wieder umsteigen!


----------



## tombrider (22. April 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich habe mit dem IRC Mythos II in der Kevlar Version nicht annähernd soviele Pannen gehabt wie mit dem Nobby Nic 2,25 tubeless. Meine Mythos haben alles mitgemacht und trotzdem waren Durchschläge äusserst selten. Wenn es die breiter gäbe und evtl. tubeless würde ich sofort wieder umsteigen!



Der große Bruder heißt Trailbear (2,25 oder 2,5 Zoll) und soll eben so gut sein: 
http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=a3443a1487f33415667015fc6c6e4653


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. April 2009)

@ Tombrider: Danke für den Link, der ist ja echt ein Schnäppchen! Aber tubeless gibt´s den nicht?


----------



## tombrider (22. April 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ Tombrider: Danke für den Link, der ist ja echt ein Schnäppchen! Aber tubeless gibt´s den nicht?



Weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## tombrider (22. April 2009)

Lesenswert zum trailbear:
http://www.dk-content.de/bike/premium-pdf/tests/reifentest_0804.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (22. April 2009)

Servus!
Ich fahr nur mit Felge! Da wird der Reifen nicht hin und man braucht sich über den Gummi keinen Kopf machen! 

Im Ernst: Little Albert auf der Vorderachse und ein Smart Sam auf der Hinterachse. Warum? Keine Ahnung. Ich wollts mal ausprobieren und der eine hatte mehr Stollen und der andere mehr Flitzerprofil.

Mir persönlich ists egal, was in Heftln steht und Tipps von "Profis" lehne ich ab. Ich zieh mir mit meinem Vater immer mal wieder einen neuen Reifen auf und momentan finde ich diese Kombination recht gelungen. Pannen habe ich nur, wenn ich recht übertrieben fahre - das sollte man sich für nen AlpenX eh abgewöhnen.
Schlauchlos habe ich auf der Filzenscharte verscharrt. Das Zeug hat mich derartig was geärgert, dass ich's nicht mehr sehen kann dieses Graffl. Denn depperte Mantel wieder auf die Felge kriegen hat mich fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben.

Meine Meinung: Die Leute zerbrechen sich viel zu viel den Kopf über das Material. Solange man keine Rennen fährt, ist die Wahl des richtigen Reifens gar nicht so schwierig. Ach ja: Racing Ralph würd ich mir auf gar keinen Fall mehr einen kaufen, der radiert so schnell runter und da brauch ich spätestens nach 1500 km einen neuen Pneu, was mir in einer Saison zu teuer ist.


----------



## tombrider (22. April 2009)

Sehr schön! Herr t aus W hat also keine Ahnung von Reifen, will auch nix drüber wissen und erzählt uns ungefragt, was er fährt. Warum nur muß ich jetzt an China und einen Sack Reis denken???


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. April 2009)

Der Spruch heisst anders:
Was kümmerts mich, wenn in Peking ein Radl um fällt.

Wir sind hier in einem MTB Forum und nicht beim Reiskörner zählen. 

Herr t aus W hat irre viel Erfahrung in den Bergen, weil er dort leben tut. Hör auf das, was die Einheimischen dir sagen. Erstes Gebot in den Alpen. ... oder würdest du einen Touristen nach dem Weg fragen?


----------



## tombrider (22. April 2009)

Schön, und was bringt Dir und vor allem uns all die Erfahrung, wenn Du wenig andere Reifen probegefahren hast? Die sagenhafte Erkenntnis, daß es heute kaum noch wirklich schlechte Reifen gibt? Daß es vor allem auf den Fahrer ankommt, nicht auf die Reifen? Daß Tips von Leuten, die angeblich Ahnung haben, immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind?


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. April 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich zieh mir mit meinem Vater immer mal wieder einen neuen Reifen auf und momentan finde ich diese Kombination recht gelungen.



Tirolerisch und Germanisch ist nicht immer die selbe Sprache. Sorry - ich vergaß.

Das heißt, dass ich mit meinem Vater immer wieder einmal ein anderes Modell aufziehe und durch Zufall bei einer Variante hängen geblieben bin, die sowieso von vielen empfohlen wird und das ist meine Erkenntnis: Ein Albert mit einem Sam. 

Ich probiers halt lieber selber und hör halt weniger auf andere. Dauert halt länger, dass ich zu meiner Erkenntnis komme, aber ich habe die Erfahrung dann selber gemacht und selbst gemachte Erfahrung zählt für mich halt mehr.

Ich geb nichts drauf, wenn ein Profi was über einen Reifen sagt, weil der anders fährt als ich. Ich kanns dir nur vom Schifahren her sagen und sehe das aus dieser Erfahrung heraus für alle Sportarten mit technischen Geräten als allgemein gültig: Das Material, das ein Rennfahrer braucht, ist für den normalen Freizeitsportler nicht zu gebrauchen und somit kann mir ein Profi relativ wenig Tipps geben, weil er für sich immer was anderes wählen würde und man kann nicht das Material für jemand anderen mit anderen Gewohnheiten auswählen. 

Sollte einleuchten? 

Aber lassen wir das - ich misch mich nicht mehr ungefragt in deine Angelegenheiten ein. Muß mich jetzt eh selber fragen, warum ich auf so dumme Fragen versuche Antworten zu geben.


----------



## Deleted 77527 (22. April 2009)

> Meine Meinung: Die Leute zerbrechen sich viel zu viel den Kopf über das Material.


Das würde ich unterschreiben!!


----------



## tombrider (22. April 2009)

Soweit so richtig. Ich habe weit über 100.000 MTB-Kilometer hinter mir, auch Alpen und Mittelgebirge, und leite seit 5 Jahren als Trainer eine MTB-Gruppe mit heute 175 Mitgliedern. Ich habe mich in die Thematik eingelesen und sage Dir: Es geht auch besser. Der Little Albert hat weniger Profiltiefe und eine labilere Karkasse als seine großen Brüder und neigt daher zu mehr Pannen und hat weniger Durchschlagsfestigkeit und weniger Grip. Habe zwei Leute in meiner MTB-Gruppe, die total unzufrieden damit sind. Der Witz ist, daß er aufgrund der labileren Karkasse im Normtest sogar mehr Rollwiderstand hat als sein 2,35 Zoll großer Bruder (siehe PDF oben). 
Böse Zungen sagen: Er verbindet die Nachteile des Nobby Nic mit den Nachteilen des Fat Albert.


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. April 2009)

Ich habs gerade geschrieben: Lassen wir das.

Wenn du so viele Datenblätter studierst und in der Theorie so sattelfest bist, frag ich mich, warum du so komische fragen in einem Forum stellst. Du weißt rein vom Datenblatt eh, was der beste Reifen ist. Dann würde ich doch nicht Freizeitamateure und Hobbyschnecken nach einer optimalen AlpenX Bereifung fragen. Noch dazu hast du die Meinung von 175 MTB-lern, die alle unterschiedliche Reifen fahren.
Du nimmst Wörter in den Mund, die ich nicht einmal kenne. Ist mir aber egal: Ich fahr das Teil einfach und beurteile es für mich und wenn jemand komische Fragen stellt, sag ichs ihm auch gerne. Von Normtest und Karkasse und Glump und Graffl kannst du ruhig weiter schwaflen. Ich würd auf den 100.000 MTB-Kilometern halt mal einen Reifen auch mal richtig fahren.


----------



## Anselm_X (22. April 2009)

tombrider schrieb:


> Lesenswert zum trailbear:
> http://www.dk-content.de/bike/premium-pdf/tests/reifentest_0804.pdf



Die IRCs sind wirklich recht gut und günstig.
Allerdings: Der zitierte Test ist nun schon fast 5 Jahre alt, die getesten Reifen dürften eher noch älter sein.

Inzwischen hat sich technisch sehr viel getan, die Infos in dem Test sind also mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Grüße,
Anselmo


----------



## ice (22. April 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind ...
  Was ist eigentlich der bessere Kompromiss aus Gewicht und Pannensicherheit,leichter Reifen+Standart Schlauch oder Verstärkter Reifen + light Schlauch ?
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselm_X (22. April 2009)

Meiner Erfahrung nach:
Verstärkter Reifen + Light Schlauch

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Was der Reifen nicht schafft, reist der Schlauch auch nicht mehr raus...


----------



## karstb (22. April 2009)

ice schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind ...
> Was ist eigentlich der bessere Kompromiss aus Gewicht und Pannensicherheit,leichter Reifen+Standart Schlauch oder Verstärkter Reifen + light Schlauch ?
> Mfg



Latex! Weniger Durchschläge aös bei Butyl, es sei denn, du nimmst einen 180g Butylschlauch. Ich wüsste nichts, was gegen einen Latexschlauch spricht? Die 5min zum Nachpumpen (akkumuliert über einen gesamten AX) hat man doch wohl (wenn man nicht sowieso seinen Reifendruck der Strecke anpasst)?


----------



## tombrider (22. April 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich habs gerade geschrieben: Lassen wir das.
> 
> Wenn du so viele Datenblätter studierst und in der Theorie so sattelfest bist, frag ich mich, warum du so komische fragen in einem Forum stellst. Du weißt rein vom Datenblatt eh, was der beste Reifen ist. Dann würde ich doch nicht Freizeitamateure und Hobbyschnecken nach einer optimalen AlpenX Bereifung fragen. Noch dazu hast du die Meinung von 175 MTB-lern, die alle unterschiedliche Reifen fahren.
> Du nimmst Wörter in den Mund, die ich nicht einmal kenne. Ist mir aber egal: Ich fahr das Teil einfach und beurteile es für mich und wenn jemand komische Fragen stellt, sag ichs ihm auch gerne. Von Normtest und Karkasse und Glump und Graffl kannst du ruhig weiter schwaflen. Ich würd auf den 100.000 MTB-Kilometern halt mal einen Reifen auch mal richtig fahren.



Das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit. Ich habe auch umgekehrt das Gefühl, Du schwafelst wirres Zeug: Was für "komische Fragen" soll ich denn hier gestellt haben?


----------



## tombrider (22. April 2009)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> Die IRCs sind wirklich recht gut und günstig.
> Allerdings: Der zitierte Test ist nun schon fast 5 Jahre alt, die getesten Reifen dürften eher noch älter sein.
> 
> Inzwischen hat sich technisch sehr viel getan, die Infos in dem Test sind also mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
> ...



Viele der getesteten Reifen sind unverändert erhältlich, so auch der NBX 2,3, der Minion, der Fat Albert, der Trailbear, der Ranchero usw.
Aber es gibt in der Tat auch viele interessante neue Alternativen wie den Fat Albert 2009 mit Triple Compound, den Maxxis Ardent usw.
Ich finde den Test aus einem ganz anderen Grund problematisch: Er wurde nur bei Trockenheit vorgenommen. Dabei funktioniert bei Trockenheit fast jeder Reifen akzeptabel, bei Nässe trennen sich Spreu und Weizen. Der Mythos hat z.B. bei Matsch eine etwas schlechtere Selbstreinigung als der Albert Performance, hat dafür auf nassen, glatten Flächen (Wurzeln, Asphalt) etwas mehr Grip.


----------



## herbertt (23. April 2009)

Hallo ich hab nur nach ein paar tipps zur Reifenwahl gefragt, und wollte keine sonstige Diskussion vom Zaun brechen. Außerdem fragte ich nach Erfahrungen mit dem Mountain King.   

Danke Herbert


----------



## ice (23. April 2009)

Hab`s glatt vergessen ...
 ich fahre den Mountain King als Supersonic in 2,2"   bei mir im Mittelgebirge ohne nennenswerte Probleme (bei meinem Gewicht (68kg) und meiner fahrweise). Ich denke der Protection müsste durchaus Alpencrosstauglich sein , wenn es bergab nicht zu ruppig wird ...
mfg

 ps: danke für die Meinungen mit den Schläuchen


----------



## Axalp (24. April 2009)

herbertt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche MTB-Reifen würde ihr für eine Alpenüberquerung aufziehen.
> Hab schon einig probiert hab aber den richtigen noch nicht gefunden.
> ...



Genau das, was Du über den Racing Ralph schreibst ist im vergangenen Jahr auf dem AX mit dem Mountain King passiert:
Mit Abstand die meisten Platten (5 in einer Woche), in Riva waren etliche Stollen ausgerissen, das Profil war zur Hälfte nach 500km runter.

Meine Empfehlung: Maxxis Minion vo / Maxxis Larsen TT hi. 
Bei Nässe und Schlamm taugen nur echte Regenreifen (z.B. WetScream etc.) etwas, aber mit denen stirbst Du am Berg und machst bei Trockenheit die Stollen schnell kaputt.


----------



## tombrider (24. April 2009)

Der Mountainking ist meiner Ansicht nach ein Reifen mit einem sehr eingeschränkten Einsatzbereich. Läuft auf der Straße nicht wesentlich leichter als ein Albert, ist in richtigem Gelände aber deutlich schlechter. Er ist ein Reifen für hauptsächlich Schotterstraße, dort ist er wirklich schnell. Allenfalls dann sinnvoll, wenn man nur gelegentlich anderes als Schotterstraße fährt.
Der Minion ist ein Super-Reifen für hartes Gelände! Mördermäßige Seitenführung, sehr guter Bremsgrip. Läuft aber sowohl auf der Straße als auch im Gelände nicht leicht, ist eher kein Reifen zum Kilometerfressen. Für normale Strecken überdimensioniert. Ich bevorzuge vorne den Maxxis Highroller, der aufgrund seines keilförmigen Profils im Gelände nicht schwerer als der Albert rollt. Aber auch der rollt auf Asphalt nicht gut, dafür ist die Gummimischung zu griffig, die Auflagefläche zu groß. Für einen normalen Alpencross finde ich beide zu geländeorientiert. Der Maxxis Ardent wäre vermutlich die bessere Wahl. Er ist dem Albert am ähnlichsten.
Der Larsen TT ist ein feiner Reifen, wenn das Gelände nicht zu schwierig wird. Bringt aber hinten gegenüber dem Smart Sam mehr Nachteile als Vorteile. Für vorne ist er aber nach allem was man liest klasse, jedenfalls wenn das Gelände nicht so schwierig wird, daß man einen Reifen wie den Albert braucht.
Mein nächster Hinterreifen wird übrigens der Nokian NBX 2,3: Siehe PDF oben.


----------



## Dampfmaschine (24. April 2009)

Ich werde wieder den Michelin XCR2 dry 2.15 aufziehen. Habe eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Rollt leicht, ist pannensicher und in trockenem und feuchtem Gelaende macht er eine gute Figur. Wiegt halt etwas mehr als Ralph, Nobby etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (24. April 2009)

Nach meiner Erfahrung vom letzten Jahr ist der RR kein guter AX Reifen. Er hat eine schlechte Traktion bei steilen und steinigen Passagen.


----------



## AK13 (24. April 2009)

tombrider schrieb:


> Der große Bruder heißt Trailbear (2,25 oder 2,5 Zoll) und soll eben so gut sein:
> http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=a3443a1487f33415667015fc6c6e4653



IRC Trailbear - der ist es! Robust mit gutem Gripp!

Wozu braucht man unbedingt einen leichten Reifen? Ein Alpencross ist doch kein Rennen.


----------



## deerhunter (24. April 2009)

*Trailbear

Vorwärts, mit der Kraft eines Bären!*

Bei 705 Gramm pro Reifen sicher nicht untertrieben ;-)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. April 2009)

Wo hast das mit den 705g her? Ich hab irgendwo im www 768 gefunden.


----------



## pedale3 (24. April 2009)

..bin letztes Jahr mit standard 2,2 MK über die Westalpen (2,5 Wochen) und war insgesamt sehr zufrieden (Fahrverhalten/Pannen/Rollwiederstand). Als Schlauch waren 150g Butyl's drin.
Danach waren beide MK komplett runter (zuvor Neu). Die Reifen durften immerhin die Kräfte zum verschleissen von 4 Satz Bremsbeläge (Magura Louise, Type 3.1) aufbringen.

/Pedale.


----------



## Long Pete (25. April 2009)

*ust tubeless mit pannenmilch(NN ab2.25+ vorne andersherum montiert so das stollen nicht reissen , albert) : no snakebites durch aufstehende anti- erosionsplatten, viel grip+comfortabel, einziges nachteil : einmal schlagartig luft raus durch nach grip suchendes weggleitendes hinterradreifen auf schrag ablaufenden harten untergrund : spalt zwischen felge+reifen. Wenig verschleiss
*mit schlauch : conti vertical protec 2.3 (nur seitengrip auf nasse steine nicht so gut)
butyl hinten, latex vorne(nicht hinten ; bei weggleitendes nach grip suchendes hinterrad
komt de sehr elastische latexschlauch in einenspalt zwischen reifen und felge und risst dann(10-30cm risse). verschleis acceptabel
* normaler ALPEN-X mit viel asfalt bergauf compromis: hinten smart sam, aber wan es regnet : ********.
* RR in 2.25+2.4 karkasse(nicht in snake skin version) und profil nicht gut genug
* mountain king 2.4 protection : verschleiss unakzeptabel hoch hinten, vorne besser
Aber es gibt sehr viele arte alpencross, alpencrosser und reifen. Bei trockenes wetter
macht den reifen hinten nichts aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikec (7. Mai 2009)

Nobby Nic. In der Snake Skin Variante unkaputtbar. Kein einziger Platten bei bisher 1000km und 5 Leuten beim Alpencross.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Mai 2009)

bikec schrieb:


> Nobby Nic. In der Snake Skin Variante unkaputtbar. Kein einziger Platten bei bisher 1000km und 5 Leuten beim Alpencross.



Haha, dass ich nicht lache!   
Wo seid ihr denn langgefahren? Ich hatte noch nie soviele Pannen, wie mit dem Reifen. Wobei, stimmt nicht, der Conti Explorer war noch schlimmer


----------



## bikec (7. Mai 2009)

Wenn du deinen Reifen mit 1,5 Bar fährst, kann ich auch nichts dafür. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch ein xx-light Schläcuhen


----------



## subdiver (7. Mai 2009)

Ich fahre im Jahr so ca. 5.000 km in den Alpen.

Dabei fuhr ich den Racing Ralph Evo 2.1 im Jahr 2007 und den IRC Mibro LD 2.1 im Jahr 2008 
mit X-Light-Schläuchen ohne Probleme, auch bei zwei Alpen-X.
Das sind zwei Race- bzw. Marathonreifen.

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass Biker die vielleicht nur 1mal im Jahr zum Alpen-X
in unseren schönen Alpen fahren, mehr Pannen und Platten haben.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Mai 2009)

bikec schrieb:


> . Vielleicht liegt es aber auch ein xx-light Schläcuhen



Ich nix Schlauch!  Aber bei dem Reifen reißen die Noppen aus, da ist es dann nicht mal so leicht festzustellen, wo überhaupt die Luft rausgeht. Gegen Durchstiche bietet der Reifen garkeinen Schutz, selbst ein winziger Isarkiesel oder ein Holzspreißel bahnt sich den Weg Ri. Felge. Aber egal, Reifen runter, Albert drauf, jetzt ist erstmal Ruhe.


----------



## Fabian93 (7. Mai 2009)

Der Albert ist sehr gut.
Wegen Pannenschutz einfach dieses Pannenschutzband kaufen


----------



## bikec (7. Mai 2009)

Also ich fahre den Nobby mit x-light Schläuchen und bis auf gelegentliche Snake Skins aufgrund eines zu geringen Luftdruckes habe ich keinerlei Probleme mit dem Reifen. Tubeless ist ein schöner Marketing Gag wie auch 29" aber Praxistauglich ist dies für den Normalo im Bikesport keinesfalls! Zumal die Dinger schwer sind wie sau, und natürlich pannenanfällig. Dann noch lieber Latex-Schläuche.

Und wenn du Probleme mit Durchstichen haben solltest, dann nimm einen mit Double Defense, aber der wiegt gleich 200g mehr.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Mai 2009)

Der Tubeless rollt im Vergleich zum normale leicht wie Sau. Wo hast denn das her, dass das nicht alltagstauchlich ist? Mit dem Albert funktioniert das problemlos.


----------



## bikec (7. Mai 2009)

Das kann ja schön leicht rollen, aber nur ne kleiner Durchstich und der Reifen ist platt und du bekommt ihn nicht mehr annähernd dicht.


----------



## tiroler1973 (7. Mai 2009)

bikec schrieb:


> Tubeless ist ein schöner Marketing Gag wie auch 29" aber Praxistauglich ist dies für den Normalo im Bikesport keinesfalls!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emvau (7. Mai 2009)

ich bin low techie (nix tubeless), nicht leicht (im winter 90kg)  und brauch was robustes und verbrauchsarmes für alle gelegenheiten. der ist zudem der breiteste, der sich mit meiner hs33 verträgt.

continental vertical, z.B. hier:
http://www.bike24.net/p1989.html


----------



## Jockelmatz (7. Mai 2009)

bikec schrieb:


> Das kann ja schön leicht rollen, aber nur ne kleiner Durchstich und der Reifen ist platt und du bekommt ihn nicht mehr annähernd dicht.



Kleine Durchstiche gibt's bei tubeless kaum, die haben eben mehr Material auf der Lauffläche. Wenn man den Totalschutz haben will, noch etwas Milch hinein. Absolutes Sorglospaket.

Wie kann man nur darauf kommen, dass das Marketing-Gelaber ist? Ich fahre mit  dem System seit Mitte 2008 bis heute über 4000 km ohne eine einzige Panne, (früher hatte ich eine pro Woche)


----------



## thory (7. Mai 2009)

herbertt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welche MTB-Reifen würde ihr für eine Alpenüberquerung aufziehen.
> Hab schon einig probiert hab aber den richtigen noch nicht gefunden.
> .....



Na, wenn hier alle ihre reifenempfehlung aussprechen: ich bin 2008 mit Muddy Mary in 2,5" gefahren, allerdings die Freeride Version, nicht die DHler.  Der macht auch im Groben noch eine gute Figur:




Mal im ernst: das hängt von Deinem Fahrstil, der strecke und Deinem können ab. Bis 2004 habe ich mir gar keine Gedanken über die reifenwahl gemacht. 2005 war dann das Albert 2,25er Jahr, 2006 hatte ich Nobby Nic in 2.25,  2007 waren es dann schon Big Betty vorne und hinten und letztes Jahr dann die Muddy Maries. Und ja, alle diese reifen waren gut und haben zur ausgewählten Strecke gepasst. Und spiegeln auch meine sich verändernde Fahrweise wieder.

Gruss


----------



## bikec (7. Mai 2009)

Viel Spaß bei Milch und Tubeless. Ich hätte keinen Bock jeden Tag zu Pumpen ...


----------



## bikec (7. Mai 2009)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Kleine Durchstiche gibt's bei tubeless kaum, die haben eben mehr Material auf der Lauffläche. Wenn man den Totalschutz haben will, noch etwas Milch hinein. Absolutes Sorglospaket.
> 
> Wie kann man nur darauf kommen, dass das Marketing-Gelaber ist? Ich fahre mit  dem System seit Mitte 2008 bis heute über 4000 km ohne eine einzige Panne, (früher hatte ich eine pro Woche)



Schau mal in einem Rennen auf deine Konkurrenz. Wer fährt da Tubeless? Hat sich Tubeless durchgesetzt? Nein. Seit 5 Jahren nicht, und es wird sich auch in naher Zukunft einfach nicht durchsetzen. Weil es einfach keine nennenswerten Vorteile bringt. Einzig ein Snake Skin kann nicht mehr passieren. Dafür hast du massive Probleme mit Durchstichen. Schwer sind die Teile auch noch. Wenn sie kaputt sind schmeißt du nicht den Schlauch weg, sondern den ganzen Reifen. Genauso verhält sich auch beim Rennrad. Wer fährt bitte Schlauchreifen?


----------



## Jockelmatz (8. Mai 2009)

bikec schrieb:


> Schau mal in einem Rennen auf deine Konkurrenz. Wer fährt da Tubeless?



lol - welche Konkurrenz? Fahre keine Rennen und stehe auch nicht auf Platten - ich fahre einfach nur gern und lange. Deine Abneigung gg tubeless trägt schon merkwürdige Züge. Dem tubeless system vermehrte Platten zu unterstellen, ist einfach nur aus der Luft gegriffen. 

Ich habe mein Sorglospaket gefunden (s.o. km-Leistung) -  was andere fahren, interessiert mich da wenig


----------



## bikec (8. Mai 2009)

Es geht nicht um meine Abneigung, sondern nur um eine realistische Betrachtung zum Thema Tubeless, da es doch hier sehr in den Himmel gelobt wird, ohne auch mal die Schattenseiten zu betrachten. Und es ist Marketing! Nicht um sonst, werden immer wieder Sachen versprochen, die in der Praxis wenig taugen. Die Begründung dazu habe ich schon mehrfach geschrieben. Damit dürfte nun alles gesagt sein und das Thema abgeschlossen


----------



## emvau (8. Mai 2009)

es ist doch völlig egal, wie irgendjemand sein stabiles system zustande bringt, hängt ja auch von der fahrweise und vom gewicht ab. ich bin auch für mich persönlich skeptisch, was tubeless anbelangt,( weil ich einfach keinen nutzen darin sehe,) aber wenn jemand vorgibt, damit nahezu pannenlos unterwegs zu sein, kann man das doch auch mal einfach glauben. allgemeingültigkeiten gibt es kaum und beim thema reifen schon mal gar nicht.


und deshalb hatte der tiroler auch nicht unrecht...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Mai 2009)

bikec schrieb:


> Wenn sie kaputt sind schmeißt du nicht den Schlauch weg, sondern den ganzen Reifen.



Sorry, aber das ist Blödsinn. Du kannst einen Tubeless Reifen genaus flicken wie einen Schlauch. Und nur weil DU anderer Meinung bist, muss nicht ein Thread geschlossen werden. Und mal ehrlich: Wenn´s um alpentauglichkeit geht, dann haben andere vielleicht doch mehr Erfahrung, die schon rein wohnorttechnisch im Vorteil sind? Ein Guide von Alps fährt nicht mal Tubelessreifen ohne Schlauch, sondern sogar normale Reifen mit Milch und er hat mir erzählt, dass er so schon seit 3 Jahren ohne Panne ist und er guided nicht die Via Claudia. Ich glaub auch nicht jeden Schmarrn aus der Bikebravo, aber man kann ja mal was ausprobieren und wenn´s nicht klappt, dann Pech. Wenn ich mag, kann ich ja auch mit meiner dichten Felge ganz normale Reifen mit Schlauch fahren. Mag ich aber nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. Mai 2009)

beim Auto ist Tubeless kein Thema, beim MX auch nicht, nur die Radler sind da etwas konservativer und langsamer.


----------



## techstar (8. Mai 2009)

Ohne mich unbeliebt machen zu wollen, aber sorry BIKEC, ich muss Henni recht geben. 
Du wirfst hier irgendwie alle Einsatzbereiche in einen Topf. Ein Alpencross wird ja üblicherweise nicht unter Rennbedingungen absolviert. Jeder hat andere Vorlieben. Manche fahren nur Asphalt und Schotter und andere suchen die ultimative Trail-Herausforderung, bis hin zu Ausnahmeaktionen wie FRAX und Co.

Wenn ich mir euren zweiten Alpencross-Bericht so durchlese, dann habt ihr quasi immer dann geschoben, wenn eure Reifen annähernd gefordert gewesen wären. Für grobe Schotterabfahrten reicht auch ein Racing Ralph mit entspr. Luftdruck und nicht zu hohem Fahrergewicht.
Ihr seid mehr marathonmäßig unterwegs gewesen und weniger "all mountain"-mäßig. Also habt ihr für euren Einsatzbereich absolut den richtigen Reifen gewählt. Für andere schauts individuell anders aus...

Gruß
Andi


----------



## emvau (8. Mai 2009)

tubeless:
die frage ist halt nur wozu? ich bin kein racer, also interessiert mich auch kein (geringfügig?) besserer rollwiederstand. dann brauch ich noch ein pannensicheres system mit gut grip unter allen gegebenheiten und gut is'. wenn ich das habe, wozu dann wechseln? (never touch a running...)

übrigens ist die pannenanfälligkeit auch eine frage des luftdrucks. wenn öfters mal ne panne kommt, einfach a bisserl länger pumpen. hilft auch.... 
und: snakebites sind folgen von fahrfehlern... 

und: mir persönlich wäre es zu viel der mühe, den schlappen zu wechseln, wenn ich mal nen verblockten trail bekomme.


----------



## bikec (8. Mai 2009)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> beim Auto ist Tubeless kein Thema, beim MX auch nicht, nur die Radler sind da etwas konservativer und langsamer.



Ganz einfach. Weil beim Auto Gewicht am Reifen nicht die entscheidene Rolle spielt und ich diesen auch nicht wechseln muss. Durch die Lauffläche kommst du nicht mal mit dem Messer durch. Das sind ganz andere Welten.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Mai 2009)

@ techstar:
Na, du hast aber bikemäßig ordentlich aufgerüstet!  Neid...


----------



## bikec (8. Mai 2009)

@Techart: Ich gebe dir da Recht. Aber es geht doch nicht darum, was wer für einen Reifen fährt. Das ist mir nicht wichtig. Auch die Diskussion darüber ist müssig. Aber keine konnte bisher sagen, warum ein Tubeless Reifen besser sein soll??? Ein Aussage, dass man schon 4000km ohne Panne gefahren ist, ist doch wohl witzhaft. Dann kann ich auch anmerken, dass ich seit 20000km auf dem Renni noch nie Panne hatte.

Also fassen wir ganz kurz zusammen: Tubeless:

+ kein Snake Bite möglich
+ bedingt dadurch, kann ein niedriger Luftdruck gefahren werden

- Reifenwechsel müssig
- permanenter schleichender Luftverlust
- Flicken: naja, mehr schlecht als recht
- Pannenmilch kostet wieder Gewicht und ist irgendwann auch mal alle
- kostet viel
- wesentlich höherer Gesamtgewicht
- kein breites Spektrum an Reifen verfügbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jockelmatz (8. Mai 2009)

bikec schrieb:


> Ein Aussage, dass man schon 4000km ohne Panne gefahren ist, ist doch wohl witzhaft. Dann kann ich auch anmerken, dass ich seit 20000km auf dem Renni noch nie Panne hatte.


 
Da Du meine Aussage angreifst, darf ich mich nochmal melden:
1. Womit DU besser klarkommst, bleibt DIR überlassen. Andersdenkende sind nicht automatisch Idioten.
2. Deine Behauptungen über das tubeless system ("tubeless und Milch= Dauernd pumpen" etc) stimmen ganz einfach nicht.
3. Wann ein thread geschlossen wird, bestimmt Gott oder sein Admin - aber wie Du jetzt bemerkt hast - nicht Du.


Schönes WE!
Axel


----------



## MEGATEC (8. Mai 2009)

bikec schrieb:


> ... sondern nur um eine realistische Betrachtung zum Thema Tubeless, da es doch hier sehr in den Himmel gelobt wird, ohne auch mal die Schattenseiten zu betrachten. Und es ist Marketing! Nicht um sonst, werden immer wieder Sachen versprochen, die in der Praxis wenig taugen. Die Begründung dazu habe ich schon mehrfach geschrieben. Damit dürfte nun alles gesagt sein und das Thema abgeschlossen



Der geneigte Leser schaue hier um seine Bildungslücken zu schließen :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=125058
Soviel zu Marketing, Lobpreisungen, versprochenen Sachen und dem Tal der Ahnungslosen !

Nebenbei: mach das mal mit nem Schlauch *LACH*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_BsT8D9JYY"]YouTube - Stans No Tubes[/ame]



bikec schrieb:


> Viel Spaß bei Milch und Tubeless. Ich hätte keinen Bock jeden Tag zu Pumpen ...



Ähhm : hat der Verfasser dieser Zeilen schon mal mitbekommen das besagte Milch den Luftverlust verhindert ??
Wiedereinmal wird leider Hörensagen als Tatsache gewertet, wenn jegliche eigene Erfahrungen fehlen...



			
				Pfadfinderin schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Guide von Alps fährt nicht mal Tubelessreifen ohne Schlauch, sondern sogar normale Reifen mit Milch und er hat mir erzählt, dass er so schon seit 3 Jahren ohne Panne ist und er guided nicht die Via Claudia



Ich fahr die Kombi sowohl am HT wie Fully mit NN + RR. Früher fast alle zwei Wochen einen kaputten Schlauch und reger Verbrauch von TIP TOPs.
Seit dem ich mit ECLIPSE oder NOTUBES Milch fahre, werden meine Reifen runtergefahren ohne das ich einmal was flicken mußte....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Mai 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Ich fahr die Kombi sowohl am HT wie Fully mit NN + RR. Früher fast alle zwei Wochen einen kaputten Schlauch und reger Verbrauch von TIP TOPs.
> Seit dem ich mit ECLIPSE oder NOTUBES Milch fahre, werden meine Reifen runtergefahren ohne das ich einmal was flicken mußte....



Tja, das dürfte dann sowohl gewichts- als auch rollwiderstandsmäßig kaum zu toppen sein!


----------



## MEGATEC (8. Mai 2009)

bikec schrieb:


> Also fassen wir ganz kurz zusammen: Tubeless:
> 
> + kein Snake Bite möglich
> + bedingt dadurch, kann ein niedriger Luftdruck gefahren werden
> ...



Sellten soviel konzentriertes Halbwissen, Ahnungslosigkeit und Scheinwissen gelesen :

+ niedriger Luftdruck ( 1,8-2,0 bar ) kann auch mit Schlauch gefahren werden
- Reifenwechsel ist müßig, aber wie gesagt: ich fahre meine Reifen jetzt runter, also findet das nur drei oder viermal im Jahr statt
+ was für Luftverlust ??
+ Flicken ? Warum Flicken ? - Mußte ich bislang erst einmal : weil eine Steinplatte einen 2cm langen Schlitz in die Flanke schnitt.
Der Milchfahrer hat immer einen schlauch in der Satteltasche - der Schlauchfahrer hoffentlich auch !
- wenn man wechseln muß ist es eine ziemliche Sauerei - geb ich offen zu ! Da es aber sehr selten passiert ists angesichts der Pannenfreiheit problemlos zu verschmerzen ! 
+ Pannenmilch = Gewicht 
Also mein LRS ist dank der Milch 212g leichter geworden..
+ Kostet Wenig : 11,90 = http://www.bikeavenue.de/shop/product_info.php/info/p725_FRM-Sealant-Tubless-Dichtmilch.html 
Langt für ca 8-10 Füllungen - Was kosten 8-10 Schläuche ?
+ Bei *JEDEM* Reifen anwendbar


----------



## bikec (8. Mai 2009)

@Megatec: Sehr interessant nur fahre ich nicht über Nagelbetten. Jetzt im Ernst. Was ist daran jetzt toll? Nimmste einfach einen Schlauch mit Milch gefüllt, haste den selben Effekt. Das ist doch keine Erfindung von Tubeless. Das Zeug gibt es bestimmt seit gut 10 Jahren.

Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass die Milch absolut dicht hält. Zumal ich mit nem Kumpel vor 2 Wochen gefahren bin. Er hatte nen Liteville 301 Leihrad mit Tubeless. Ich glaube er hat in 2 Stunden 3mal gepumpt. Spitze so eine Milch


----------



## bikec (8. Mai 2009)

@Megatec: Bist du schon mal nen 2.1 RR oder NN gefahren? Wie du das Ding unter 2.2Bar bewegen willst, ohne einen Platten zu haben, ist mir schleierhaft. 

Glaubst du im Ernst das ein Tubelesssystem dichter ist, als ein Schlauchsystem????

Eigentlich ging es um Tubeless und nicht im Pannenmilch. Wie gesagt, die kann ich auch im Schlauch fahren.

Nicht als heiße Luft und Anmaßungen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Mai 2009)

bikec schrieb:


> Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass die Milch absolut dicht hält. Zumal ich mit nem Kumpel vor 2 Wochen gefahren bin. Er hatte nen Liteville 301 Leihrad mit Tubeless. Ich glaube er hat in 2 Stunden 3mal gepumpt. Spitze so eine Milch



Gegen dilettantische Montage hilft leider das beste System nichts! Wenn der Tubeless Reifen nicht genau mit der Dichtlippe in der Nut der Felge liegt, geht halt die Luft raus.


----------



## bikec (8. Mai 2009)

@ Megatec: Dein Radl hat Style


----------



## bikec (8. Mai 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Gegen dilettantische Montage hilft leider das beste System nichts! Wenn der Tubeless Reifen nicht genau mit der Dichtlippe in der Nut der Felge liegt, geht halt die Luft raus.



Achso Transalpfahrer sind halt Diletanten. Und wenn sie nen Bikeshop besitzen sowieso. Nur Polemik, keinerlei Fakten. Ist gerade so wie in der Politik hier


----------



## tiroler1973 (8. Mai 2009)

Ich find's einfach nur mehr genial. 

Immer wenn ich eine stink Wut in der Arbeit habe, sehe ich hier mal rein und dann gehts mir wieder gut. 

Ich habs am Anfang ja nicht ganz ernst genommen, aber ich hab gerade zwei Felgen zum Zusammenhaun herum liegen und ich werd jetzt dieses Wochenende meine Hausstrecke wirklich mal nur mit dem alten Blech runter fahren. Einfach so, damit ich sagen kann, daß 7km Downhill auch ohne Gummi gehen. 

Weiter so! Der Unterhaltungswert steigt von Tag zu Tag und ich will mich jetzt mal wirklich für die großen Freuden, die ihr mir bereitet bedanken! Danke!!!! Eigentlich sollte das Thema in so einen Technikbereich rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (8. Mai 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Tja, das dürfte dann sowohl gewichts- als auch rollwiderstandsmäßig kaum zu toppen sein!



Stimmt 
Stumpjumper Fully kratzt nun knapp an den 10kg und mein NOX ist bei 9,2 angelangt...

Und zur Artgerechten Haltung + Einsatz von Reifen/Milch/Leichtbau empfehle ich diesen Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=346827&highlight=ztr+olympic



			
				bikec schrieb:
			
		

> @Megatec: Bist du schon mal nen 2.1 RR oder NN gefahren? Wie du das Ding unter 2.2Bar bewegen willst, ohne einen Platten zu haben, ist mir schleierhaft.
> 
> Glaubst du im Ernst das ein Tubelesssystem dichter ist, als ein Schlauchsystem????
> 
> ...



Punkt 1:
Ja bin ich : *JEDEN* Tag wenn ich auf eines meiner Bikes sitze...
Gegen Schleierhaftigkeit hilft ein Selbstversuch !

Punkt 2:
Ich glaube nicht - *ICH* weiß !!
Auch DU solltest nicht glauben sondern wissen..

Punkt 3:
tubeless  adj.   ohne Schlauch 
http://dict.leo.org/ende?lp=ende&la...th&pinyin=diacritic&search=tubeless&relink=on
Ich fahre OHNE Schlauch..
Und zwar NORMALE NN + RR : KEINE UST ( Tubless ) Versionen !

Stimmt : Es geht eigentlich darum welchen Reifen man *SORGLOS* für nen Alpencross fahren sollte, und da ich obiges System genau dafür benutze und ich damit sorglose Er*FAHR*ungen gemacht habe ( die Du scheinbar nicht hast - aber feste dagegen angehst ) habe ich gepostet.
Und Leute wie der alte Sack ( siehe Posting oben ) die das System tagtäglich in der entsprechenden Umgebung nutzen, teilen meine Erfahrungen.
Soviel als Abschlußwort zu der heißen Luft und den Anmaßungen..


----------



## tiroler1973 (8. Mai 2009)

... da ist es wieder - dieses Lächeln!


----------



## tiroler1973 (8. Mai 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Nebenbei: mach das mal mit nem Schlauch *LACH*
> YouTube - Stans No Tubes



Ich will jetzt nicht dieses Stan Produkt in Frage stellen, da es viele Leute gibt, die darauf schwören.

Aber folgendes:

1. Der Reifen in dem Video, der händisch so heftig bearbeitet wird, wurde sicher schon einige Zeit lang nicht bewegt. Wie kann es sein, dass diese Milch auf der Seite/Flanke zu dem Loch hin kommt (Durchstich von links nach rechts)? Nur weil ein plötzlicher Druckabfall im System ist, der solange der Nagel noch steckt ja nicht ist, weil der Nagel ja noch dicht hält, fängt die Flüssigkeit nicht auf einmal zu "fliegen" an und fliegt nicht zu dem Loch hin. Genau so wenig werden Leute aus einem Flugzeug gesaugt, wenn ein Fenster kaputt geht oder anders gesagt, wenn in einem Flugzeug ein Fenster bricht, sind nicht auf einmal alle Gläser leer. Schon logisch, daß das Loch bei einem sich drehenden Reifen bei der Flüssigkeit unten vorbei kommt -> Das wär dann eine Unwucht bei, ich weiß nicht wieviel 0,Liter. Diese Unwucht sollte ein Fahrer aber merken. Oder auch nicht? Ich weiß nicht.
Wer sagt mir, daß dieser Reifen nicht mit 2 Liter Milch befüllt wurde? ... und hallo, da wird man dann wohl kein 10 Kilo Radl mehr haben, wenn man 4 Liter Milch in den Reifen hat.

2. Bei einem bewegten Reifen hat man Fliehkräfte und sagen wir mal, dass ab einer Geschwindigkeit von 15 km/h die Fliehkraft so groß ist, daß die GANZE Soße entlang der Lauffläche ist. Wäre dem nicht so, würden Wäscheschleudern nicht so gut funktionieren. Ich trau mich wetten, daß bei einem einigermaßen schnell bewegten Reifen kein Tropfen Stan an der Seite/Flanke ist. In Ergänzung zu oben die Frage: Wie kommt das Zeug bei einem seitlichen Einstich an die defekte Stelle hin, weil er seinen Nagel ja so richtig provokativ von der Seite durch haut. Sollte sich die Flüssigkeit nicht gleichmäßig entlang der Lauffläche verteilen, würde dies schon wieder heißen, daß man eine relativ große Unwucht beim Reifen hat.

Also wie gesagt, ich will nicht Stans Milch schlecht machen, aber das Video, das dieses Produkt bewirbt, will ich schon einmal in Frage stellen.

... und jetzt kommts: ALLE LÖCHER DIE ICH LETZTES JAHR IM REIFEN HATTE WAREN AUF DER SEITE UND NICHT IN DER LAUFFLÄCHE.

Individuell nach Fahrstil, Können und Mut, wird jeder ein anderes Material wählen und jeder wird ein Produkt finden, dass ihm entgegen kommt und jeder wird ein Produkt finden, dass er komplett verabscheut, obwohl es der Andere als perfekt bezeichnet. Dieses Produkt muss aber jeder selber finden und ich würde auf gar keinen Fall einen anderen Reifen aufziehen, als den den ich gerade drauf habe, wenn ich mit dem zufrieden bin, aber ich in die "Sondersituation" AlpenX komme. Ein AlpenX ist nichts anderes als Radl fahren. Ich fahre nur Bergkilometer, weils bei mir nichts anderes gibt. Vom Gelände her fahr ich somit 10 Transalps das Jahr und der Stein in den Dolomiten ist nicht spitzer als der im Karwendel. Ein AlpenX ist für das Material selber keine Ausnahmesituation, denn dafür wurde es gebaut. Mein Radl ist halt nachher dreckiger, weil ichs ne Woche nicht waschen konnte und ich selber stinke nach dem 3. Tag halt mehr.

Vielleicht wäre die bessere Fragestellung gewesen: Welchen Reifen würdet ihr für einen AlpenX mit Argument ausschließen. Wenn jemand 5 Löcher in einen Reifen rein bolzt und es bei einem anderen Reifen nicht schafft, weil er mit dem im Schnitt bergab um 5km/h langsamer ist, ist das kein vernünftiges Argument. Das weiß aber niemand und ist außerhalb eines Rennens auch nicht interessant. Außerdem gehts bei einem AlpenX sicher nicht darum, eine Strecke um 5 km/h schneller/langsamer runter zu bolzen und es geht bei einem AlpenX auch nicht darum 400 Kilometer ständig am Limit zu fahren. Der, der so was will, sollte sich bei der Challenge melden.


----------



## MEGATEC (8. Mai 2009)

Stimmt wohl das der Reifen nicht bewegt wurde ...
Aber : die Milch ist am Anfang flüssig wie Milch aber schon nach kurzer Zeit im Reifen wird sie an jeglicher Oberfläche im Laufrad/Reifen ziemlich zäh und dickflüssig und benetzt die ganze Innenseite des Reifens, während der Rest flüssig bleibt. Dieses benetzen geschieht darum eigentlich immer und überall im Reifen / Felge.
Darum wird auch ein Loch ( egal wo es ist ) relativ schnell geschlossen, weil ein Teil der Milch wie Gel im kompletten Reifen / Laufradinnenseite klebt !

Kleines Beispiel : in genanntem Milch Thread war mal einer, dem sein Ventil war zwischen Gewinde und Laufrad undicht und selbst dort hat die Milch gedichtet, obwohl sie eigentlich aufgrund der Zentrifugalkäfte dort am wenigsten ist !

Wenn ich nach ca 2-3 Monaten Reifen und Milch wechsle, oder wenn sie nach der Winterpause komplett im Reifen eingetrocknet ist, dann ist sie eigentlich sehr gleichmäßig verteilt - sowohl an der Innenlauffläche wie der Karkasse.

Das erklärt dann auch gerade Deine zweite Frage mit der Fliehkraft.
Unwucht merkt man eigentlich nur die ersten Fahrten nach dem Befüllen, oder bei sehr langer Standzeit ( > 14 Tage ). Dies verschwindet aber meist schon auf den ersten 500m.

Kleiner Tip meinerseits zu den oft genannten Problemen mit dem Dichtbekommen der Reifen :
- Reifen erst mal normal mit Schlauch auf einer seperaten Felge mit 2,5 bar montieren
- 1 Woche liegen lassen damit sich der Reifen der Felge anpasst und weniger störisch ist
- Dann Reifen runter und auf die Felge die mit Milch gefahren werden soll
- Milch rein > Druck drauf = sitzt !

Und zu Bergkilometern : das kenne ich ! 
Bin auf 1000m und um mich rum gehts entwerde nur runter oder weiter rauf weils bei mir auch nix anderes gibt...


----------



## tiroler1973 (8. Mai 2009)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Und zu Bergkilometern : das kenne ich !
> Bin auf 1000m und um mich rum gehts entwerde nur runter oder weiter rauf weils bei mir auch nix anderes gibt...



Ich wollt auch nicht sagen, daß du das nicht kennst. Ich wollte damit eigentlich sagen, daß ein AlpenX keine sonderbare spezielle Situation für ein Mountainbike ist. Für jemanden aus Hamburg sind die Alpen eine Ausnahmesituation, aber nicht für sein MTB, denn das wurde ja nicht nur für Hamburger Stadtrundfahrten gebaut.


----------



## subdiver (8. Mai 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ein AlpenX ist nichts anderes als Radl fahren. Ich fahre nur Bergkilometer, weils bei mir nichts anderes gibt. Vom Gelände her fahr ich somit 10 Transalps das Jahr und der Stein in den Dolomiten ist nicht spitzer als der im Karwendel. Ein AlpenX ist für das Material selber keine Ausnahmesituation, denn dafür wurde es gebaut.



Sehe ich genau so 
Demnach komme ich auch auf ca. 10 Alpen-X und das mit Race-Reifen


----------



## bikec (8. Mai 2009)

Wenn die ganze Milch an der Innenseite klebt, kann ich auch gleich nen Vollgummireifen fahren. Sie kann nur dichten, wenn sie flüssig ist.


----------



## Long Pete (8. Mai 2009)

Schlauch mit pannenmiclh verklebt mit reifen, dadurch ventilabriss vorprogrammiert.
Normalreifen mit pannenmilch vermissen  seitliche stabilität bei weniger druck und sind flankreisempfindlich, eher etwas fur cc und leichtfetichisten.
Tubeless UST ohne pannenmilch ist im dauerbetrieb nicht empfehlenswert,  mit etwa 20ml pannenmilch aber das beste kompromis. Nach 1 bis 4 monaten nachfullen. Kostet etwa 0.25EUR/monat. Nicht viel mehr wie flickzeug und schlauch. Viel UST reifen kosten das gleiche wie normalreifen mit schlauch. 
FRM sealant find ich zu klebrig.
Habe alle systemen gefahren, keiner is perfekt das is wie bei den reifen.


----------



## sportfuchs (8. Mai 2009)

Moin,
wirklich amüsant der Fred hier.

Muss gestehen, obwohl das aus marketingtechnischen Gründen ja quatsch ist, habe ich mit Minion tubeless Reifen einen Alpencross gemacht. Und ich hatte keinen Platten und auch keinen Luftverlust, trotz oder weil Mavic 823 Felge und wenig Luftdruck. Meine Zusammenstellung ist zwar schwer, aber für 3500Hm an einem Tag hat es gereicht (Powerbar Gel sei Dank).

Das System ist zugegeben etwas schwieriger zu montieren, aber mit ein bisschen Übung und Geschick auch nicht schwer und dicht zu bekommen. Ich möchte nicht mehr auf tubeless verzichten, da das Flicken durch Snakebites zu viel wurde.

Tut mir Leid bikec, aber Deine Argumentationen sind nicht wirklich schlüssig. Ich möchte jetzt nicht auf jeden einzelnen Punkt eingehen, so viel Zeit habe ich nicht und es wurde auch schon gründlich gemacht. Da Du ja einen Radladen hast, probier es doch bitte vorher aus und urteile dann. Und Deine Signatur verwirrt mich. Brauchst Du einen Reifen für männliches uphillen?

Hat eigentlich schon einer den geringeren Rollwiderstand von tubeless erwähnt?

Sonnige Grüße aus Heidelberg und schönes Rad-We
sportfuchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikec (8. Mai 2009)

Ich habe KEINEN Bikeladen und habe dies auch nie geschrieben ...

Herrlich, du hast wohl einen Wattmesser am Rad, damit du weißt, was einen niedrigen Rollwiederstand hat ... Tzzzz Im Gelände spielt das eine sehr große Rolle und auf der Straße bin ich viel zu schnell, um über den Rollwiderstand nachdenken zu müssen.

Ich scheine hier fast der Einzige von 98% aller MTBler zu sein, die noch "Normal" unterwegs sind. Aber ich verabschiede mich mal hier, weil wir wohl nie zu einem Punkt finden werden. Ich denke ihr fahrt weiter Tubeless mit Milch und ich weiter mit Schlauch. Alles sind dann zufrieden


----------



## bikec (8. Mai 2009)

Ach @Long Pete ich meine Schläuche mit Milch innen nicht außen


----------



## Long Pete (8. Mai 2009)

bikec schrieb:


> Ach @Long Pete ich meine Schläuche mit Milch innen nicht außen


Ich auch  Und rolwiderstand ist am geringsten mit normalreifen+milch.


----------



## Speziazlizt (8. Mai 2009)

ich hatte bei unserer Tour durch die Alta Reiza vorne und hinten Nobby Nics in 2.25 drauf. In der ganzen Woche nur einen Durchschlag, im Bikepark von Livigno bei der letzten Abfahrt.


----------



## tiroler1973 (8. Mai 2009)

So geil - darunter die Werbung "Mountainbiken in Tirol" - wo der Oberfritz mit seiner Starrgabel sich durch das Gelände arbeitet.


----------



## MEGATEC (8. Mai 2009)

bikec schrieb:


> Wenn die ganze Milch an der Innenseite klebt, kann ich auch gleich nen Vollgummireifen fahren. Sie kann nur dichten, wenn sie flüssig ist.



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil :



MEGATEC schrieb:


> Aber : die Milch ist am Anfang flüssig wie Milch aber schon nach kurzer Zeit im Reifen wird sie an jeglicher Oberfläche im Laufrad/Reifen ziemlich zäh und dickflüssig und benetzt die ganze Innenseite des Reifens, *während der Rest flüssig bleibt*.



Und bikec : muß ich Dein Unwissen in Punkto Reifen auf den fehlenden Text auf Deiner eigenen Seite zurückführen ...
http://www.bikec.de/main.php?abfrage=104#23

coming soon....
Mußt Du die Erfahrungen erst noch machen oder wie muß ich das deuten ?





(ja: ich weiß der ging unter die Gürtellinie, aber ab all dem "Wissen" was er gepostet hat, konnte ich es mir einfach nicht verkneifen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfuchs (8. Mai 2009)

@bikec
wenn Du keinen Radladen hast, wie ist denn Dein Kommentar am Anfang dieser Seite zu verstehen? Habe ich wohl falsch verstanden, mea culpa.

Wattmesser inne Beine ist gut, aber auf den Rollwiderstand kommt es mir vornehmlich nicht an bei einem Reifen für die Alpenüerquerung. Für mich sind da eher Zuverlässigkeit und Grip im Vordergrund. Das ein Minion in 2.5 gut rollt, so ein Märchen möchte ich keinem erzählen. Da sind Bettys besser oder auf meinem Hardtail der RR mit Schlauch (demnächst teste ich aber auch hier tubeless CC Pellen).

Butter bei die Fische: Was ist Deiner Mienung nach der ideale Reifen für X-Alp, natürlich mit Schlauch, und mit wie viel Bar fährst Du den?

Für mich pesönlich ist das ein Reifen von BB über MM bis hin zu den Minions mit um die zwei Bar (bergab gerne weniger). Prinzipiell würde ich jedem mindestes eine Albert in 2.25 empfehlen, wenn er eine tubeless Felge hat dann auch ohne Schlauch. Relativ wenig Gewicht mit gutem Grip und Sicherheit, wenn bergab nicht zu viel Gas gibt.

Meine Sichtweise ist aber auch mehr bergab orientiert, obwohl ich mir gerne die Abfahrt  erarbeite. Und für Rennen am Berg bin ich zu alt bzw. möchte ich auch gerne die Auffahrt geniessen ohne Puls 200.

Aber jedem das Seine und möge der erste "Normale" den Stein werfen und Jehowa rufen!


----------



## Raptus (14. Juni 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Haha, dass ich nicht lache!
> Wo seid ihr denn langgefahren? Ich hatte noch nie soviele Pannen, wie mit dem Reifen. Wobei, stimmt nicht, der Conti Explorer war noch schlimmer


Der Explorer ist in der Tat ********, aber ich war auf meiner ersten Transalp mit Conti Explorer und Twister 2.1 unterwegs, mein Bruder ebenfalls, und wir hatte keine einzigen Platten, trotz deftiger Fimberpass Abfahrt etc. Die Elastomergabeln allerdings waren damals nicht so der Bringer... 

Auf der letzten Dolomitentransalp waren wir mit einem 2.4er NN und nem 2.25 RR (beides Evo / Snake Skin) unterwegs und ich hatte einen einzigen Durchstich im RR, wobei ichs drauf ankommen hab lassen und ich eigentlich mehr Platten erwartet hatte.

Ich bin doch überrascht wie lange der NN vorne hält. Sieht nach ca. 2000km noch erstaunlich gut aus. Vom RR hinten kann ich das nicht sagen. Eigentlich hätte ich dafür gern ein 2.4er Smart Sam...


----------



## iglg (15. Juni 2009)

Raptus schrieb:


> . Eigentlich hätte ich dafür gern ein 2.4er Smart Sam...



Den würde ich auch wieder nehmen, auch wenn es den in DER Breite nicht gibt. Im letzten Jahr bin ich mit dem RR unterwegs gewesen und ich finde auch, dass der zu schnell verschleisst und was ich noch schlimmer finde : Er hat bergauf auf lockerem Fels zu wenig Grip. Das stört den Fluss beim Aufstieg gewaltig.
Beim nächsten Mal wird es wieder der Smart Sam und den gibt es ja auch in dieser Alpencross-Version mit Kevlar. Damit bin ich pannenfrei über die Alpen gekommen.


----------



## dubbel (15. Juni 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht dieses Stan Produkt in Frage stellen, da es viele Leute gibt, die darauf schwören.
> 
> Aber folgendes:
> 
> ...


ich kann dir auch nicht sagen, WIE es funktioniert, 
aber gestern hab ich eine fette glasscherbe aus einem reifen, der mit stan's gefüllt ist, gezogen: 
erst hat's heftigst gezischt, deswegenn den reifen hin- und herbewegt und in jede richtung geschüttelt, nach einem kurzen *pfft* war ruhe. 
auf 4 bar aufgepumpt, der druck ist immer noch drauf. 

die menge an milch ist so gering, dass man nichts spürt oder hört.


----------



## All-Mountain (15. Juni 2009)

Meine Erfahrungen:
Seit nunmehr 5 Jahren fahre ich auf meinen All-Mountain-Bike Fat-Albert Tubeless -> bisher KEINEN EINZIGEN Platten mit dieser Kombi gehabt.

Dann hat mich letztes Jahr der Teufel geritten und ich habe für den Alpencross aus Gewichtsgründen 2 Nobby Nic 2,25 Tubeless montiert. Hatte wohl schon so eine Ahnung und hab Doc Blue (50 ml pro Reifen sind völlig ausreichend) rein. Der Reifen war absolut dicht. Allerdings war die Milch bitter nötig, denn als ich mir nach dem AX die Lauffläche mal genauer angeschaut habe, sah ich zahlreiche zum Teil nicht mal kleine Löcher im Reifen. Hatte auf der Tour bei einer ruppigen Abfahrt einen fetten Durchschlag, den aber die Milch (ählich wie es Dubbel beschreibt) in Sekunden abgedichtet hatte.

Also mein Fazit: 
- Tubeless ist ein klasse System, aber auch hier sollte die Reifenwahl dem Einsatzbereich angepasst werden. 

Meinen AX 2009 werde ich mit Fat Albert 2,25 Tubeless fahren.


----------



## toslson (21. März 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Meinen AX 2009 werde ich mit Fat Albert 2,25 Tubeless fahren.



2010: habe nun auch die Reifen "Q"Wahl
mich würden konkrete Erfahrungen im AX (7-10 Tage , 75 KG, nix Freeride)
2009 mit Tubeless Reifen interessieren, 
Vielen Dank


----------



## All-Mountain (21. März 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Meinen AX 2009 werde ich mit Fat Albert 2,25 Tubeless fahren.



Ok. Ich bin den Alpencross 2009 mit Tubless gefahren. Fat Albert 2.25 ohne Dichtmilch. Der AX war ein Westalpencross 700 km, 24.000 Hm und ich wiege um die 90 Kg.

Gleich am ersten Tag habe ich, da wir eine extrem lange Asphalt-Auffahrt hatten zuhause noch auf 4 Bar aufgepumpt. Am Übergang lies ich dann vor der Trailabfahrt Luft ab. Leider etwas zuviel und am nächsten Morgen war mein Reifen fast platt. Mit meiner Minipumpe bekam ich auch keinen vernünftigen Druck mehr in den Reifen und hatte die nächsten Tage ständig Stress genug Druck in den Hinterreifen zu bekommen. War supernervig

Fazit: Tubeless mit Dichtmilch ist zwar 100%ig Pannensicher und hält den Luftdruck, aber leider hab ich damit meine Ventile verklebt und eine Pumpe ruiniert (kein Scherz, konnte es anfangs auch nicht glauben, dass das von der Dichtmilch kommt). Andererseits ist das UST-System ohne Dichtmilch  zu undicht um für einen AX brauchbar zu sein. 
Beim nächsten AX werde ich es deshalb mit einen Schlauch-LRS mit Fat Albert Double Defense 2.25 probieren. Das sollte das streßfreiere System sein. Und wenn es doch einen Platten gibt muss man nur einmal pumpen und nicht jeden früh mit der Minipumpe. 

Für Tagestouren fahre ich aber weiterhin Tubeless, da man vor der WE-Tour eh seinen Luftdruck kontrolliert und es mit einer Standpumpe kein Akt ist mal ein Bar reinzupumpen. Pannensicherer und mit dem besseren Fahrgefühl ist man immer noch mit Tubeless unterwegs.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. März 2010)

Mein Mann und ich waren auch 2009 mit tubeless Alberts unterwegs und hatten keine Probleme. Allerdings bin ich auch zu faul, um vor jedem Anstieg (egal ob Asfalt oder nicht) Luft reinzupumpen und vor dem Trail wieder raus. Bei mir gilt sowohl beim Bike als auch beim Luftdruck: One for all...


----------



## All-Mountain (23. März 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Mein Mann und ich waren auch 2009 mit tubeless Alberts unterwegs und hatten keine Probleme. Allerdings bin ich auch zu faul, um vor jedem Anstieg (egal ob Asfalt oder nicht) Luft reinzupumpen und vor dem Trail wieder raus. Bei mir gilt sowohl beim Bike als auch beim Luftdruck: One for all...


Welche Laufräder fahrt Ihr? Wie (besser mit was) habt Ihr die Reifen montiert?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. März 2010)

Mavic Crossmaxx Enduro und den normalen Albert, Dieter hat den neuen Fat Albert. Mit Nobby Nic hat das aber auch nicht funktioniert, wir hatten 2007 keine Pannenmilch drin und dieselben Probleme wie du. Da hat dann nur ein Schlauch geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphillerer (23. März 2010)

Wurde vielleicht schon 1.000 mal geschrieben: gerade beim AX würde ich bestenfalls nur auf Systeme zurückgreifen, die im Schadensfall mit Bord-Mitteln zu beheben sind. Und dazu gehört nun mal ein Schlauch-LRS (Schlauch in leichter Latex-Version). Richtig wichtig und fürs Fahrgefühl ausschlaggebend ist der passende Reifen zur Felge und damit der vorgegebene Luftdruck. 2.25er NobbyNic (die leichte Version) auf Standard-Felgenbreite (DT-Swiss XR 4.2) und 1,8 bis max. 2 Bar (60 Kilo-Fahrer). Damit kommt man härteste Trails hoch und runter, ohne auf fette und schwere Fat-Alberts zurück greifen zu müssen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. März 2010)

Man kann auch in einem tubeless LRS einen Schlauch fahren.


----------



## All-Mountain (23. März 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Mavic Crossmaxx Enduro und den normalen Albert, Dieter hat den neuen Fat Albert. Mit Nobby Nic hat das aber auch nicht funktioniert, wir hatten 2007 keine Pannenmilch drin und dieselben Probleme wie du. Da hat dann nur ein Schlauch geholfen.



Ok, das heißt Ihr hattet Pannenmilch im Reifen. Die wollte ich eben aus o. g. Gründen nicht mehr reintun.



Uphillerer schrieb:


> Wurde vielleicht schon 1.000 mal geschrieben: gerade beim AX würde ich bestenfalls nur auf Systeme zurückgreifen, die im Schadensfall mit Bord-Mitteln zu beheben sind. Und dazu gehört nun mal ein Schlauch-LRS (Schlauch in leichter Latex-Version). Richtig wichtig und fürs Fahrgefühl ausschlaggebend ist der passende Reifen zur Felge und damit der vorgegebene Luftdruck. 2.25er NobbyNic (die leichte Version) auf Standard-Felgenbreite (DT-Swiss XR 4.2) und 1,8 bis max. 2 Bar (60 Kilo-Fahrer). Damit kommt man härteste Trails hoch und runter, ohne auf fette und schwere Fat-Alberts zurück greifen zu müssen.



Das kann man m. E. nicht so pauschal sagen (schon weil ich ein 90 Kg-Fahrer und kein 60 Kg-Fahren bin).
Ich bewege mich jedenfalls nicht mehr ohne Fat Albert im hochapinen Gelände. Ist aber neben der Pannenanfälligkeit auch eine Frage des guten Grip.
Außerdem verlieren Latex-Schläuche ähnlich schnell Luft wie Tubeless-Reifen ohne Pannenmilch.
Ja und natürlich hat ein Tubeless Fahrer für den Notfall das "Bordmittel-Schlauch" dabei und kann den notfalls einziehen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. März 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ok, das heißt Ihr hattet Pannenmilch im Reifen. Die wollte ich eben aus o. g. Gründen nicht mehr reintun.



Ne, nix Pannenmilch, weil man sich damit die Ventile und die Felgen versaut 
Aber wir haben dann eben einen Schlauch eingezogen, dann war´s auch gut. Wir fahren immer ohne Milch und haben für den Notfall einen Schlauch dabei, aber seit wir von NN auf Albert umgestiegen sind, hatte wir keine Panne mehr.


----------



## All-Mountain (23. März 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ne, nix Pannenmilch, weil man sich damit die Ventile und die Felgen versaut
> Aber wir haben dann eben einen Schlauch eingezogen, dann war´s auch gut. Wir fahren immer ohne Milch und haben für den Notfall einen Schlauch dabei, aber seit wir von NN auf Albert umgestiegen sind, hatte wir keine Panne mehr.



Also dann einen Tubeless LRS mit Schlauch und Schlauchreifen, oder? 
Das hätte ich dieses Jahr auch gemacht. Da ich aber durch meine letzte Neuanschaffung zu einem zusätzlichen Schlauch-LRS gekommen bin, werden ich den mit Fat Albert 2.25 Double Defense Schlauchreifen bestücken und für Mehrtagestouren einsetzen.


----------



## Uphillerer (23. März 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ich bewege mich jedenfalls nicht mehr ohne Fat Albert im hochapinen Gelände. Ist aber neben der Pannenanfälligkeit auch eine Frage des guten Grip.


 
Bis vor einem Jahr habe ich auch so gedacht. Ich bin eine Alpenlängsüberquerung mit einem Fat Albert in 2.4 gefahren, weil ich total überzeugt vom Grip war. Nach der Tour hatte ich aber endgültig die Schnauze voll von dem schweren Geraffel und habe mir einen leichten, aber für mich stabilen LRS gegönnt, wo eben auch leichte Mäntel und Schläuche draufkommen. Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht im Uphill und bei Kilomter-Fresser-Etappen. Downhill muss man angepasster fahren, was ich aber bei einem Cross sowieso für angebracht halte.

Für mich ist Gewicht am Material mittlerweile vollkommen unpassend. Der Geschwindigkeits- und Ermüdungsvorteil hebt alles auf. Ähnlich wie dieser Federungs-Wahn, dessen Kilos immer mit hochgeschleppt werden müssen. Am Ende ist man dann viel zu platt, um noch konzentriert und entsprechend hart mit dem overkill-Material abfahren zu können.

Natürlich muss das Material dem Körpergewicht angepasst sein. Sollte aber beim NN kein Thema sein, der ja sowieso nicht der leichteste ist.


----------



## All-Mountain (23. März 2010)

So macht halt jeder seine Erfahrungen bis er das für sich passende Setup gefunden hat.
AX 2007 bin ich mit Nobby Nic und meinem leichten XC-Bike (8 cm Federweg) gefahren und hab auf den Trails doch schmerzlich etwas mehr Federweg vermisst.
AX 2008 bich mit NN und meinem bisherigen All-Mountain Bike (13 cm Federweg) gefahren. Tja, da war der Federweg ok aber der Grip war mir auf den steilen Dolomitenabfahrten zu dürftig.
AX 2009 bin ich wie erwähnt mit Tubeless Fat Albert 2.25 gefahren, Da hat alles gepasst, bis auf den Luftverlust.
AX 2010: nächster Versuch mit Fat Albert Schlauch-LRS und 14 cm Federweg.

Mein neues All-Mountain Bike wiegt in 20,5 Zoll mit Fat Albert Schlauchreifen ca 12,5 Kg das ist für ein AX-Bike ausreichend leicht.


----------



## Uphillerer (23. März 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Mein neues All-Mountain Bike wiegt in 20,5 Zoll mit Fat Albert Schlauchreifen ca 12,5 Kg das ist für ein AX-Bike ausreichend leicht.


 
Womit du tatsächlich ein leichtes Bike hast. Selbst gemessen, mit Pedale? 

Meins wiegt jetzt 11,5 Kilo mit etlichen Euros Zusatzinvestition. Aber wie du schon schreibst, dauert es doch recht lange, bis man sein passendes Setup, fern der Marketing-Kataloge, gefunden hat.


----------



## All-Mountain (23. März 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Womit du tatsächlich ein leichtes Bike hast. Selbst gemessen, mit Pedale? .


Rechnerischer Wert vom selbstgemessenen momentanen Gewicht ausgehend. Mit Pedale.
Aber lass es meinetwegen 100 - 200 Gramm mehr sein, geht das Gewicht immer noch für den AX in Ordnung. M. E. sollte ein AX-Bike 13 Kg nicht überschreiten, sonst wird es grenzwertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. März 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> M. E. sollte ein AX-Bike 13 Kg nicht überschreiten, sonst wird es grenzwertig.



Genau das hab ich heuer nämlich gemerkt, mein Bike wiegt mit allem drum und dran 13,2 kg und macht damit Tragestrecken echt zur Schinderei. Auf Dauer werd ich aber auch wieder zu leichteren Laufrädern tendieren.

@ All-Mountain: Auf dem Alpencross haben wir beide durch die Pannenanfälligkeit des NN in die Tubeless-Reifen Schläuche eingezogen, sind dann auf Alberts tubeless umgestiegen, als wir wieder zu Hause waren. Seitdem komplett tubeless. Der NN überzeugt mich aber auch vom Grip her im Vergleich zum Albert nicht sonderlich. Grundsätzlich bin ich aber auch immer noch auf der Suche nach einem gescheiten Kompromiss.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (25. März 2010)

Bis jetzt bin ich mit dem 2,4 NN (SnakeSkin) gut gefahren... nur einmal ne panne. Grip ist auch super... aber nach dem Cross kannst ihn nur noch für die Hausrunde gebrauchen 

Fahre gerde den 2,4 MountainKing (günstig bekommen) und bin mal über seine Eigenschaften gespannt. Bis jetzt nur Waldwege und kleinere Trails damit gefahren.

Sobald der Schnee weg ist wird er auch in den Bergen gestestet.

Ach Gewischt spielt bei mir nicht so ne Rolle... paar 100g hin oder her ist doch egal...

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Meri66 (25. März 2010)

Ich benutze für die Alpencross nur noch die fetten Albert .... den besten Grip und somit auch die gefühlte Sicherheit vermittelten mir die 2.4.
Und ob das Bike nun 12 kg oder 13 kg auf die Waage bringt? Ein Alpencross ist kein Bikerennen... zumindest nicht für mich. Sicherheit und Verlässlichkeit hat für mich höhere Priorität.


----------



## jo-lefty (26. März 2010)

@toslson:
August 2009 Aluhardtail --> Maxxis Larsen TT 2,35 620g Schlauchreifen mit Stans Milch --> Keinerlei Problem, keinerlei Luftverlust
Für den Pannenfall --> Schlauch mitnehmen


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (26. März 2010)

Meri66 schrieb:


> Ich benutze für die Alpencross nur noch die fetten Albert .... den besten Grip und somit auch die gefühlte Sicherheit vermittelten mir die 2.4.
> Und ob das Bike nun 12 kg oder 13 kg auf die Waage bringt? Ein Alpencross ist kein Bikerennen... zumindest nicht für mich. Sicherheit und Verlässlichkeit hat für mich höhere Priorität.



Genau dieser Meinung bin ich auch.... 

Wir fahren des ja zum Spaß

Gruß
Tom


----------



## All-Mountain (26. März 2010)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> Genau dieser Meinung bin ich auch....
> 
> Wir fahren des ja zum Spaß
> 
> ...



Bin der gleichen Meinung. Aber der Spaß wird leicht eingeschränkt wenn das Bike statt 13 mal 15 oder 16 Kg wiegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mg! (26. März 2010)

ich würde mal den Maxxis Ardent in die Runde werfen ...


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (26. März 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Bin der gleichen Meinung. Aber der Spaß wird leicht eingeschränkt wenn das Bike statt 13 mal 15 oder 16 Kg wiegt



ja da hast recht... aber ein gutes AM hat ja nicht mehr als 14 kg....

für die schwereren nimmt man doch eh den Lift


----------



## Scalpel3000 (27. März 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Bin der gleichen Meinung. Aber der Spaß wird leicht eingeschränkt wenn das Bike statt 13 mal 15 oder 16 Kg wiegt



der Spaß bleibt aber je schwere das Bike ist, ganz schön auf der Strecke.

Wenn irgendwann mal die Möglichkeit besteht ein leichtes Bike unter 9,5 kg zu fahren, werdet IHR sehen wie schön einen Transalp wirklich sein kann....

glaubt mir, man braucht keine 2,3-2,5er Reifen mit mehr als 700g, dazu noch Schläuche mit 170g p. stk. um ohne Pannen die Alpen zu überqueren.

Bergabfahren, gerade auf einer mehr Tagestour in der Gruppe, sollte sowieso defensiv angegangen werden, vor allem noch mit dem Rucksack dazu.

Deshalb so schwer wie nötig, so leicht wie möglich.....dann steigt auch der Spaß an einer Transalp deutlich.

Das ist kein rennen, aber zur Quälerei / Schinderei sollt das auch nicht ausarten, und keiner kann mir erzählen das ein Bike mit 13kg oder sogar mehr (denn da wird gerne mal gemogelt und viele Teile nicht mitgerechnet) über 7 Tage mit ca. 10 bis 14.000 Höhenmeterr mehr Spaß bereitet als ein Bike unter 10kg...

Probiert es mal aus, wenn man die Möglichkeit besteht, vielleicht hat ja bei der nächsten Transalp einer ein leichtes Bike dabei, sei es in der Gruppe oder vielleicht sogar an der Unterkunft, wo man ein paar Meter mal rollen kann.

Mein Tipp: am VR Larsen TT am HR Crossmark in 2.0 /2.1 dazu dann leichte Schläuche um 100g...
zumindest bei mir seit 2006 ohne Panne auf jeder bisher gefahrenen Transalp.


----------



## All-Mountain (27. März 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Deshalb so schwer wie nötig, so leicht wie möglich...


...definiert halt anscheinend jeder etwas anders. 

Ich hab ja schon alle Möglichen Bike/Reifen-Varianten (siehe Post weiter oben) durchprobiert. Mein bestmöglicher Kompromiß ist offensichtlich ein AM-Bike unter 13 Kg. Das mag bei Anderen, je nach Fahrweise und Vorlieben anders sein. 

Wenn ich z. B. mit einer superleichten CC-Feile und profilarmen Racereifen die Trails "runterzittern" muss fehlt mir (persönlich) was. Die Pannenanfälligkeit steigt mit dem Grad der verbauten Leichtbauteile leider  auch an. 

Setz Du Dich mal bei der Abfahrt auf ein vernünftiges AM. Da werden sich für Dich im Vergleich mit Deinem 9,5 Kg Racer ganz neue Welten auftun


----------



## Scalpel3000 (27. März 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> ...definiert halt anscheinend jeder etwas anders.
> 
> Ich hab ja schon alle Möglichen Bike/Reifen-Varianten (siehe Post weiter oben) durchprobiert. Mein bestmöglicher Kompromiß ist offensichtlich ein AM-Bike unter 13 Kg. Das mag bei Anderen, je nach Fahrweise und Vorlieben anders sein.
> 
> ...



Ja, ich weiß wie sich ein AM Bike fährt, ich hab kein Bock auf Schmerzen, vor allem nicht diese Schmerzen die man sich beim bergabfahren sehr schnell holen kann, deshalb bin ich lieber schnell oben, und wenn nötig mit ein paar mal absteigen auch wieder ohne Blessuren unten....und soo langsam bin ich selbst mit einem leichten BIKE nicht, gegenüber den meisten Mitfahrern einer Transalp zumindest.

Ein Sturz bedeute immer Stress für die gesamte Gruppe, evtl. sogar das AUS für eine Vorbereitung die nicht selten mehr als 3 Monate in Anspruch genommen hat, zudem Verlust der kostbaren Freizeit (Urlaubstage)

Aber so hat eben jeder seine VORLIEBEN. 

Viele schleppen auch gerne 3-4 Bananen und 1x Dose Cola mit hoch, essen die oben auf, und fahren dann leicht den Berg runter.
Das beobachte ich immer wieder...warum eigentlich..?? um es sich extra noch besonders schwer zu machen..??

das trifft dann sehr oft auf schwache Fahrer mit schwersten Material zu....

na ja, jeder so wie er es möchte..

Wenn ich vielleicht besser trainiert wäre, könnte ich auch schweres Material bewegen, aber so, muß ich auf ausgesuchtes leichtes Material zurück greifen, damit es mir Spaß macht---


----------



## All-Mountain (27. März 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich vielleicht besser trainiert wäre, könnte ich auch schweres Material bewegen, aber so, muß ich auf ausgesuchtes leichtes Material zurück greifen, damit es mir Spaß macht---



Aha, deshalb also

Im Ernst: eine 9,5 Rennfeile ist m. E. was für Marathos oder XC-Rennen aber nix für nen Alpencross. 

Wegen Sturzgefahr: mehr Federweg und Reifen mit guten Grip bedeuten auch passive Sicherheit!


----------



## Yetibike (27. März 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Mein neues All-Mountain Bike wiegt in 20,5 Zoll mit Fat Albert Schlauchreifen ca 12,5 Kg das ist für ein AX-Bike ausreichend leicht.


Ah danke All-Mountain da ich versäumt hab bei Markus meins mal zu wiegen weiß ich jetzt wenigstens nen Anhaltspunkt für mein Bikegewicht.

Mit dem Fat Albert tu ich mir aber noch schwer was der Rollwiderstand anbelangt.....das Problem liegt aber wohl bei mir.


----------



## All-Mountain (27. März 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ah danke All-Mountain da ich versäumt hab bei Markus meins mal zu wiegen weiß ich jetzt wenigstens nen Anhaltspunkt für mein Bikegewicht.
> 
> Mit dem Fat Albert tu ich mir aber noch schwer was der Rollwiderstand anbelangt.....das Problem liegt aber wohl bei mir.



Habs beim Markus auch nicht mit der Orginalausstattung gewogen, sondern gleich auf Mavic Crossmax ST/FA-UST-Bereifung umgebauen lassen. 
Wenn ich die Differenz der Herstellerangaben hernehme müßte ich aber mit Schlauchreifen in dem Bereich landen.


----------



## emvau (27. März 2010)

unabhängig von den vorlieben (ich mags auch lieber etwas schwerer, dafür stabiler) und der fahrweise (ich fahre fast auschließlich deutlich unterhalb meines leistungslimits)... :
mit anderen reifen und schläuche kann man sich vielleicht 500gr sparen! das macht sich in der leistung allerhöchstens unter einer minute auf 500hm  bemerkbar. ich meine sogar, dass das kaum einer bemerken würde.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (27. März 2010)

emvau schrieb:


> unabhängig von den vorlieben (ich mags auch lieber etwas schwerer, dafür stabiler) und der fahrweise (ich fahre fast auschließlich deutlich unterhalb meines leistungslimits)... :
> mit anderen reifen und schläuche kann man sich vielleicht 500gr sparen! das macht sich in der leistung allerhöchstens unter einer minute auf 500hm  bemerkbar. ich meine sogar, dass das kaum einer bemerken würde.



ja, das höre ich immer wenn wir auf den letzten ne halbe bis dreiviertelstunde warten müssen.

warum eigentlich..?? wenn ich 6 Gänge im Auto zur Verfügung habe, fahre ich doch auch nicht nur bis zum 3 Gang damit....

wem gefällt denn schwer..?? das fängt schon bei Körpergewicht an....und warum ist denn schwer immer gleich zu setzen mit haltbar..??

Hochwertige Massenware ist leicht und auch haltbar, PUNKT

Alle Mitfahrer auf einer Transalp und am Gardasee mit den Fetten Pellen, und den bockschweren Hackstöcken hatten bisher mehr Platten und Defekte als die Jungs mit dem leichten Material, wieso das eigentlich..??
zudem jammerten die ständig wenn es lang und HART bergauf ging.

alles graue Theorie, fahr mal ein leichtes Bike mehere Tage in den Alpen....und dann berichte mal....hätte, wenn und aber, mein Schwager hat gesagt, hilft hier leider nicht weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Burgen (27. März 2010)

Ich bin meine bisherigen AlpenX mit meinem Race HT gefahren. Reifen waren Forne Mythos XC und hinten NN mit Latex Schlauchen. Letztes mal ein Durchschlag weil nicht genug nachgepump wurde :-(. Einmal bin ich mit meinem Tourenfully gefahren, aAber das Gewicht und das aufrechte Sitzen lag mir gar nicht. Und ein Problem in der Abfahrt hatte ich mit dem HT noch nie und ich bin immer der der Warten muss. Man muss halt fahren können. Dann brauch man auch nicht so viel Federweg.


----------



## All-Mountain (27. März 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> ja, das höre ich immer wenn wir auf den letzten ne halbe bis dreiviertelstunde warten müssen.
> 
> warum eigentlich..?? wenn ich 6 Gänge im Auto zur Verfügung habe, fahre ich doch auch nicht nur bis zum 3 Gang damit....



Wenn Dir sowas grundsätzliches nicht klar ist, möchte ich mit Dir keinen AX fahren. Die Kraftreserven braucht man dringend falls mal was schiefläuft. Beim AX nie am Limit fahren!!



Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> wem gefällt denn schwer..?? das fängt schon bei Körpergewicht an....und warum ist denn schwer immer gleich zu setzen mit haltbar..??



Bei Biketeilen, eine gewisse Qualität vorrausgesetzt, ist das so. Hat mit physikalischen Gesetzen zu tun.



Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Alle Mitfahrer auf einer Transalp und am Gardasee mit den Fetten Pellen, und den bockschweren Hackstöcken hatten bisher mehr Platten und Defekte als die Jungs mit dem leichten Material, wieso das eigentlich..??



Komisch. Bei mir sind es immer die Super-Leichtbau-Bikes die die Defekte haben. 2007 hab ich einen geführten AX gemacht, da hatten wir einige  verkappte Racer dabei. Immer wenn wir in einen gröberen Trail abbogen konnte man Wetten abschließen wieviele Racing Ralfs & Co es jetzt wieder zerfleddert




Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> alles graue Theorie, fahr mal ein leichtes Bike mehere Tage in den Alpen....und dann berichte mal....hätte, wenn und aber, mein Schwager hat gesagt, hilft hier leider nicht weiter...



Hab Leichtbau auf AX selbst probiert - war schei**e. 

Nie mehr. Danke


----------



## emvau (27. März 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> ja, das höre ich immer wenn wir auf den letzten ne halbe bis dreiviertelstunde warten müssen.


dieser satz sagt viel über deine haltung zum sport alpencross. 
für mich und die meisten meiner radlfreunde gilt: der langsamste bestimmt das tempo. am "letzten anstieg"  wird dann gerne auch gepowert und das ding ausgefahren, aber ich würde niemals eine gruppe eine halbe stunde oder gar dreiviertelstunde auseinanderfahren. was ist das denn für ein gemeinsinn? außerdem: der letzte verliert davon geschätzte 15 minuten alleine deshalb, weil er alleine gelassen wurde. die psyche ist da unglaublich wichtig. ein motivator, der mitrollt, bringt tausenmal mehr als ein paar gramm am reifen.
ich verstehe einen alpencross nicht als ein unternehmen, an dem man sein ego aufpoliert. für mich geht es darum gemeinsam so anzukommen, dass auch die leistungsschwachen einer gruppe spaß haben.
ich bin eben kein leistungssportler, sondern auschließlich spaßmotiviert.  aber jeder nach seinem gusto. wir beide werden wahrscheinlich ohnehin kaum gemeinsam losziehen. 

homogen sollte eine gruppe allerdings schon sein.

aber nochmal (allmountain hat's ja schon geschrieben): wegen zu schwerer reifen eines gefährten musstest du höchstwahrscheinlich noch auf niemanden nennenswert warten. wegen eines zu leichten  schon eher.


----------



## emvau (27. März 2010)

ach und nochwas: ich brauch kein besonders leichtes bike. mit meinen leuten komme ich auch so gut mit. wozu also da viel geld ausgeben? da investiere ich lieber in federweg und downhill-spaß.


----------



## Meri66 (27. März 2010)

*emvau*: deine Aussage unterschreibe ich mit


----------



## jan84 (27. März 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> [...]
> Alle Mitfahrer auf einer Transalp und am Gardasee mit den Fetten Pellen, und den bockschweren Hackstöcken hatten bisher mehr Platten und Defekte als die Jungs mit dem leichten Material, wieso das eigentlich..??
> zudem jammerten die ständig wenn es lang und HART bergauf ging.
> [...]



1) Weil die mit dem leichten Material besser/sauberer fahren konnten. 
2) Weil die mit dem leichten Material besser trainiert waren. 

Es hängt schlichtweg von der Route ab. Es gibt Wege die machen mit einem leichten Bike, vorallem mit leichten Reifen einfach keinen Spaß mehr oder sind damit schlichtweg nicht fahrbar. Die Grenze liegt nur deutlich höher als oft angenommen wird. Die Wege liegen, vermutlich aus eben diesem Grund, aber tendentielle eher nicht/selten in den klassischen Alpencross Routen. 
Verallgemeinerungen/Schubladendenken helfen nicht weiter, es ist letztendlich ists ne individuelle/auf die konkrete Route+Gruppe bezogene Sache. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Jogi (27. März 2010)

@emvau: du schreibst mir aus der Seele 

Ich habe selber schin mehrere AX hinter mir, zuerst mit HT, dann mit leichtem Fully (<11kg). Das letzte Mal mit leichten Reifen: MK Suersonic, die waren so schei..., ständig Platten (Dorne, Durchschläge...)
Letztes Jahr hab ich mir ein Enduro gekauft mit ordentlich Federweg und sonstigen Reserven,, Gewicht ca. 15,5 kg. Mit dem fahre ich dieses Jahr 'nen AX. Wahrscheinlich wird die durchschnittliche Geschwindigkeit geringer ausfallen, das Grinsen im Gesicht  nach den Abfahrten dafür aber deutlich breiter. Der Kollege fährt heuer auch mit'm Enduro


----------



## Yetibike (28. März 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Habs beim Markus auch nicht mit der Orginalausstattung gewogen, sondern gleich auf Mavic Crossmax ST/FA-UST-Bereifung umgebauen lassen.
> Wenn ich die Differenz der Herstellerangaben hernehme müßte ich aber mit Schlauchreifen in dem Bereich landen.


 
War auch nur als Anhaltpunkt gedacht, bisher kenn ich nur die Daten von Markus Rad und da komm ich mit meinem nie hin (würd dann auch nicht lange gut gehen, aber das liegt wie schon gesagt bei mir)
Original is bei mir ja auch nur noch die Gabel und der Umwerfer (noch)


----------



## subdiver (28. März 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> wem gefällt denn schwer..?? das fängt schon bei Körpergewicht an....und warum ist denn schwer immer gleich zu setzen mit haltbar..??



Volle Zustimmung 
Ich bin ca. 4.000 km pro Jahr in den Alpen auf fast allen Wegen unterwegs
und schätze hierbei auf den langen Anstiegen ein leichtes Bike.
Mein durchschnittliches Körpergewicht beträgt ca. 65-66 kg.
Warum sollte bei meinem Gewicht ein leichtes Bike 
in den Alpen und beim Alpen-X nicht haltbar sein ?



Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Alle Mitfahrer auf einer Transalp und am Gardasee mit den Fetten Pellen, und den bockschweren Hackstöcken hatten bisher mehr Platten und Defekte als die Leute mit dem leichten Material, wieso das eigentlich..??
> zudem jammerten die ständig wenn es lang und HART bergauf ging.



Auch hier Zustimmung 
Die Leute mit dem schweren und vermeintlich stabilen Material
knüppeln oft gnadenlos über alle Hindernisse drüber.
Da bleiben Schäden und Platten auch beim schweren Geraffel nicht aus.
Die RoRo/RaRa-Fraktion bei uns sucht sich die materialschonende Linie (Fahrtechnik !)
und hat damit auch nicht mehr Platten, als die Jungs mit den fetten, schweren Walzen.

Letztes Jahr z.B. bin ich die Kombi RoRo/RaRa in 2.1 
auf ca. 4.000 km pannenfrei in den Alpen gefahren 



Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> alles graue Theorie, fahr mal ein leichtes Bike mehere Tage in den Alpen....und dann berichte mal....hätte, wenn und aber, mein Schwager hat gesagt, hilft hier leider nicht weiter...



Nochmal Zustimmung 
Stimmt, die meisten Befürworter des stabilen, schweren Material
sind meistens noch kein leichtes Bike zum Vergleich gefahren. 

Ich z.B. genieße gerne die Aussicht von der oben liegenden Hütte
bei einem alkoholfreiem Weißbier, wenn sich meine Mitfahrer mit Ihren 
13 Kg Bikes noch den Anstieg hochquälen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2010)

Es geht doch eigentlich nur um die Reifen?
Und da halte ich einen Leichten Reifen für fehl am Platz!
Durchschlag, OK kann passieren.
Aber aufgeschlitzte Seitenwände kann man sich sparen.
Ist doch ein Horrorgedanke, sich hochgequält zu haben- und hinten runter scheiben zu müssen weil der Reifen zerschnitten ist.

Und das liegt nicht unbedingt an der Linie oder dem Fahrstil!


----------



## Uphillerer (28. März 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> j
> 
> wem gefällt denn schwer..?? das fängt schon bei Körpergewicht an....und warum ist denn schwer immer gleich zu setzen mit haltbar..??
> 
> ...



 Volle Zustimmung. 

Bockschwere Bikes mit ewig Federweg, shutteln lassen und keinen Berg selbst hochkommen. Für mich hat das nichts mit MTB zu tun. So Typen kommen einem immer wieder vom Tremalzo downhill entgegen, nachdem sie der Bus oben abesetzt hat. Aber FullFace und Gummiklumpen an den Felgen.


----------



## subdiver (28. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Es geht doch eigentlich nur um die Reifen?
> Und da halte ich einen Leichten Reifen für fehl am Platz!
> Durchschlag, OK kann passieren.
> Aber aufgeschlitzte Seitenwände kann man sich sparen.
> ...



Hast Du das nicht gelesen ? 



subdiver schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr z.B. bin ich die Kombi RoRo/RaRa in 2.1
> auf ca. 4.000 km pannenfrei in den Alpen gefahren



Ich wohne an den Alpen und fahre seit 18 Jahren eigentlich immer 
mit leichten Reifen im Gebirge und auch am Gardasee.
Bislang hatte ich nur einmal eine angeritzte Seitenwand zu beklagen.

Natürlich passen so leichte Reifen eher auf einem HT oder 
Race- bzw. Marathonfully und nicht unbedingt zu einem AM etc..


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Aber aufgeschlitzte Seitenwände kann man sich sparen.
> Ist doch ein Horrorgedanke, sich hochgequält zu haben- und hinten runter scheiben zu müssen weil der Reifen zerschnitten ist.



Seitdem mir das einmal passiert ist, schleppe ich als Ersatzteil immer ein Stückchen alten Mantel, natürlich von einem recht dünnen Reifen mit, den man im Notfall bei der aufgeschlitzten Karkasse unterlegen kann. Das hat mir schon mal den Alpencross gerettet. Mantel mit Flicken kleben, Ersatzmantel unterlegen, (neuen) Schlauch rein, fertig.


----------



## All-Mountain (28. März 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung.
> 
> Bockschwere Bikes mit ewig Federweg, shutteln lassen und keinen Berg selbst hochkommen. Für mich hat das nichts mit MTB zu tun. So Typen kommen einem immer wieder vom Tremalzo downhill entgegen, nachdem sie der Bus oben abesetzt hat. Aber FullFace und Gummiklumpen an den Felgen.



Hoho, jetzt schwemmt es aber die Vorurteile nur noch so nach oben. Von *Shutteln* hat Niemand was geschrieben. Es geht um verläßliche AX-Reifen mit guten Grip.



subdiver schrieb:


> Natürlich passen so leichte Reifen eher auf einem HT oder
> Race- bzw. Marathonfully und nicht unbedingt zu einem AM etc..



Erkenne ich da sowas wie Vernunft? 
Ich hab jedenfalls das gleiche Bike wie Du und fahre den AX trotzdem mit dem Altitude. 
Die "materialschonende Linie der "RoRo/RaRa-Fraktion" wie Du so schön schreibst ist langweillig. Da benutze ich lieber meine Fahrtechnik um den Trail mit etwas mehr Speed zu nehmen. Macht deutlich mehr Spaß


----------



## 2Burgen (28. März 2010)

Mir sind eigentlich eh die Singletrails am liebsten, welche verbockt und voller Kehren sind. Am liebsten so eng, dass man auch desöfteren übers Vorderrad wenden muss. Da ist ein leichter Reifen meiner Meinung nach von Vorteil, da man weniger Gewicht rum wuchten muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (28. März 2010)

2Burgen schrieb:


> Mir sind eigentlich eh die Singletrails am liebsten, welche verbockt und voller Kehren sind. Am liebsten so eng, dass man auch desöfteren übers Vorderrad wenden muss. Da ist ein leichter Reifen meiner Meinung nach von Vorteil, da man weniger Gewicht rum wuchten muss.



Hä, wie jetzt, in den Kehren mit einer Wende steht das VR doch kurz, da spielt doch das Gewicht keine Rolle..oder..??


----------



## subdiver (28. März 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Erkenne ich da sowas wie Vernunft?
> Ich hab jedenfalls das gleiche Bike wie Du und fahre den AX trotzdem mit dem Altitude.
> Die "materialschonende Linie der "RoRo/RaRa-Fraktion" wie Du so schön schreibst ist langweillig. Da benutze ich lieber meine Fahrtechnik um den Trail mit etwas mehr Speed zu nehmen. Macht deutlich mehr Spaß



Was heisst Vernunft ? 
Das sind doch persönliche Vorlieben was und wie man fahren möchte 

Ich persönlich kann mit so einem Bike wie dem Altitude überhaupt nichts
anfangen, weder in den Alpen noch beim Alpen-X.
Mir wäre so ein Bike viel zu langweilig, um nur mit Speed die Trails fahren zu können.

Das ist nur meine persönliche Einstellung, weil ich eher der Up- wie der Downhiller bin.

Aber Jedem das Seine


----------



## Easy (28. März 2010)

Hi,

ich wollte eigen eigentlich nicht in die Grundsatzdiskussion eingreifen sondern nur fragen, ob jemand schon mal einen AlpenX mit einem Rocket Ron 2,25 Performance (billige und schwerere Version) am Hinterrad gemacht hat. Wenn ja, wie sieht es mit der Durchhaltevermögen aus was Verschleiß und Pannensicherheit anbelangt?


----------



## mw.dd (28. März 2010)

AX2009: 4 MTBs, 2x mit FA (Performance), 2x NN-bereift;
3 Pannen: 2 Durchschläge, einmal Seitenwand geschlitzt, alles bei den NNs

Mein Fazit: lieber "hält länger" als "rollt leichter". Bei jemandem, der einen AX als Rennen fährt, mag das anders aussehen.


----------



## 2Burgen (28. März 2010)

Wen du Vorder- oder Hinterrad versetzt must du es seitlich bewegen. Je Leichter das Rad desto flüssiger und Kraft sparender geht das. Bzw. kommt es mir vor.


----------



## subdiver (28. März 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte eigen eigentlich nicht in die Grundsatzdiskussion eingreifen sondern nur fragen, ob jemand schon mal einen AlpenX mit einem Rocket Ron 2,25 Performance (billige und schwerere Version) am Hinterrad gemacht hat. Wenn ja, wie sieht es mit der Durchhaltevermögen aus was Verschleiß und Pannensicherheit anbelangt?



Ich kenne nur den RoRo Evo und den würde ich bei einem Alpen-X 
nicht auf dem H-Rad fahren wollen.
Denn der Verschleiß ist im Vergleich zum RaRa überdurchschnittlich hoch.
Das gilt, wie geschrieben, nur für das H-Rad und die Evo-Version.





mw.dd schrieb:


> AX2009: 4 MTBs, 2x mit FA (Performance), 2x NN-bereift;
> 3 Pannen: 2 Durchschläge, einmal Seitenwand geschlitzt, alles bei den NNs
> 
> Mein Fazit: lieber "hält länger" als "rollt leichter". Bei jemandem, der einen AX als Rennen fährt, mag das anders aussehen.



Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch.
Ich kenne genügend Biker, die ihre FA ähnlich oft kaputt fahren, wie Andere ihre RaRa, 
auf gleicher Fahrstrecke mit ähnlicher Geschwindigkeit.

Wenn Du schon die Trails bei diversen Alpen-Marathon (z.B. KitzAlp) gefahren hättest,
wüßtest Du, dass mit "rollt leichter" auch "hält länger" möglich sein kann 

Aber die Diskussion führt zu nichts, deshalb steige ich hier aus.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2010)

Wer in die Alpen fährt und auf den Rollwiderstand des Reifen gesteigerten Wert legt, sollte vielleicht besser zu Hause bleiben.

Jeder kennt jemanden, der wieder jemanden kennt, und hat gesagt der NN......

Wer behauptet, dass er im Schotter einen deutlichen Unterschied im Rollwiderstand merkt, na ja.

Wer einmal sein Bike runtergetragen hat, weiß was ich meine.
Und unten gibt es ja selbstverständlich Ersatz an jeder Ecke.....


----------



## mw.dd (28. März 2010)

subdiver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch.
> Ich kenne genügend Biker, die ihre FA ähnlich oft kaputt fahren, wie Andere ihre RaRa,
> auf gleicher Fahrstrecke mit ähnlicher Geschwindigkeit.
> 
> ...



Das ist kein Quatsch, sondern meine persönliche Erfahrung, der ich natürlich nicht den Status "allgemeingültig" geben will.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (29. März 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Seitdem mir das einmal passiert ist, schleppe ich als Ersatzteil immer ein Stückchen alten Mantel, natürlich von einem recht dünnen Reifen mit, den man im Notfall bei der aufgeschlitzten Karkasse unterlegen kann. Das hat mir schon mal den Alpencross gerettet. Mantel mit Flicken kleben, Ersatzmantel unterlegen, (neuen) Schlauch rein, fertig.



Als Alternative gibt es auch das hier:

http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=17&item=TB-2

http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/129129

http://www.bike24.net/p111460.html

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_i...er-Park-Tool-Reifenkleber-TB-2-Tire-Boot.html


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2010)

Ein Stück alten mantel habe ich dabei.
Trotzdem muss ich mir doch für den nächsten tag einen neuen Schlappen suchen?
Oder fahrt ihr mit dem Behelf eure Tour noch tagelang weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphillerer (29. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wer in die Alpen fährt und auf den Rollwiderstand des Reifen gesteigerten Wert legt, sollte vielleicht besser zu Hause bleiben.


 
So wie ich das hier verstehe, geht es weniger um Rollwiederstand, als um das Gewicht vs. Traktion. Und Gewicht ist nun mal auf langen und höhenmeterlastigen Touren der Hauptnachteil. Uphill ist bei einem AX 90% Zeitanteil, Downhill 10%. Wo spart man dann am Besten Zeit und Kraft bei der Optimierung? Beim Downhill oder beim Uphill?



> AX2009: 4 MTBs, 2x mit FA (Performance), 2x NN-bereift;
> 3 Pannen: 2 Durchschläge, einmal Seitenwand geschlitzt, alles bei den NNs


 
Aber natürlich nicht der gleiche Fahrer. Hört sich doch alles nach kolossalem Fahrunvermögen an. Wer behauptet, der NN sei nichts für einen AX, hat keinerlei Erfahrung. Zumal der NN in 2,25 ja schon zu den Schwergewichten zählt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ein Stück alten mantel habe ich dabei.
> Trotzdem muss ich mir doch für den nächsten tag einen neuen Schlappen suchen?
> Oder fahrt ihr mit dem Behelf eure Tour noch tagelang weiter?



Ich bin damals noch 4 Tage so weitergefahren, kein Bikeladen weit und breit. Lief zwar etwas unrund auf Asfalt, war aber soweit schon okay. 
Zu Hause gab´s dann einen neue Reifen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. März 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Aber natürlich nicht der gleiche Fahrer. Hört sich doch alles nach kolossalem Fahrunvermögen an. Wer behauptet, der NN sei nichts für einen AX, hat keinerlei Erfahrung.



Hauptsache, du bist Mr. Allwissend!


----------



## tiroler1973 (29. März 2010)

@ Pfadfinderin: Du weisst doch, dass es sinnbefreit ist über dieses Thema zu diskutieren. Wer selber viel fährt weiss schon was für ihn selber passt und was nicht. Mich wunderts, dass du auf dieses Thema noch einsteigst. Mein Opa ist mit einem Waffenrad vom Rußlandfeldzug nach Hause gefahren. Was glaubst, was der für Reifen hatte? Ich finde dieses Thema im Amateurbereich inzwischen SINNLOS. Es gibt immer jemanden der zu einem Reifen negative Meldungen schieben kann.
Ich entscheide mich inzwischen vor Ort beim Händler. Kuck mir das Profil an, dann den Preis. Überlege kurz was ich die nächste Zeit so vorhabe, würfle, addiere die Mondphase und dann wird das Teil gekauft. Bin von Nic, Fred über Ralph, Sam, Fat und Little Albert bis zum Mountainking alles gefahren. Hatte deshlab keinen Platten mehr oder weniger aber unterschiedlich große Löcher in der Geldtasche nach ein paar Kilometern. Wie gesagt: Ich lebe in den Alpen und fahre nur in den Alpen. Der Kalkstein im Karwendel und rund um den Kaiser kommt genauso unter den Reifen wie der Schiefer in den Kitzbüheler Alpen. An Pannensicherheit hats bei keinem Reifen gefehlt. Wohl aber am Verschleiß.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (29. März 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich bin damals noch 4 Tage so weitergefahren, kein Bikeladen weit und breit. Lief zwar etwas unrund auf Asphalt, war aber soweit schon okay.
> Zu Hause gab´s dann einen neue Reifen.




Ja da sehe ich auch kein PROBLEM.....

allwissend,,,was soll das denn jetzt...

Ne mal im ERNST, bisher zu 100% trifft das zu.
Am Treffpunkt einer Transalp oder am Gardasee, hatten alle mit schwerem Material insbesondere Reifen/Felgen immer das nachsehen, waren mit den schwersten Material immer am schlechtesten trainiert, hatten die meisten Defekte, und vorab die größte "Klappe" wenn es bergab ging.

Doch spätestens am 2. Tag fing das gejammer an...noch schlimmer wurde es dann wenn Höhenmeter auf Schotter, unbefestigten Wegen oder Kopfsteinpflaster wie zb. von Pre zum Passo Guil gemacht wurde, da ging bei den meisten dann NIX mehr..vorher aber...möglichst viel Schotter kein Asphalt..!!

TIPP: kurzer Abstecher wenn man von DRO kommt vor der Römerbrücke den Weg über Laghel nach Arco zu wählen, da trennt sich dann schnell die Spreu vom Weizen..!! und man weiß genau am nächsten Tag was geht bergauf und was nicht. Mach ich immer gerne, um mal zu sehen wie homogen die TRUPPE ist.

Nach so ein paar Trainigstagen war für die meisten klar, das es bergauf doch besser ist die Wege/Höhenmeter auf Asphalt zurück zu legen.


Merke: so leicht wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig...alles andere ist, vor allem wenn man dazu noch schlecht trainiert ist nur Quälerei, aber das kann man erst beurteilen, wenn man mal ein leichtes, funktionierendes mit hochwertiger Massenware und ausgesuchter Rad/Reifenkombination bestücktes Bike möglichst in den Bergen fährt.

Jedoch gibt es auch Liebhaber des schnellen bergab fahrens, der bin ich nicht, weil ich keinen BOCK auf Schmerzen habe, und die kann man sich mit viel Federweg, breiten Reifen schnell erkaufen...!!!


----------



## tiroler1973 (29. März 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Merke: so leicht wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig...alles andere ist, vor allem wenn man dazu noch schlecht trainiert ist nur Quälerei, aber das kann man erst beurteilen, wenn man mal ein leichtes, funktionierendes mit hochwertiger Massenware und ausgesuchter Rad/Reifenkombination bestücktes Bike möglichst in den Bergen fährt.


Was mir an den meisten Bikern, die nördlich des Weißwurstäquators zuhause sind und in die Alpen anreisen, auffällt: Das Material ist in 99% der Fälle um 500% besser als der Fahrer.

Weniger Material und "mehr" Fahrer wär vielleicht ein kleiner Silberstreif am Himmel.


----------



## Uphillerer (29. März 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> An Pannensicherheit hats bei keinem Reifen gefehlt. Wohl aber am Verschleiß.


 
Den Punkt Verschleiss sollte man tatsächlich noch mal hervorheben. Gerade der NN in 2.1 löst sich wie von selbst auf. Wäre es nicht so eine Gewichtsfrage, würde ich tatsächlich Billigst-Reifen mit gutem Profil fahren. Ich bin mir sicher, dass man damit genau so gut, aber um ein viel faches günstiger bei weg kommt.



tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Weniger Material und "mehr" Fahrer wär vielleicht ein kleiner Silberstreif am Himmel.


 
made my day!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (29. März 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Was mir an den meisten Bikern, die nördlich des Weißwurstäquators zuhause sind und in die Alpen anreisen, auffällt: Das Material ist in 99% der Fälle um 500% besser als der Fahrer.
> 
> Weniger Material und "mehr" Fahrer wär vielleicht ein kleiner Silberstreif am Himmel.



Na ja, O.K...würde ich zwar nicht so Unterschreiben, aber ganz unrecht hast Du damit nicht....

Wobei, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.....


Ich lese immer NUR schlechtes über Schwalbe N.N / R.R / R.RON Conti RK/SK etc, warum fährt die denn fast jeder..??

ich bin kein Schwalbe Fan.....fahre lieber die versch. Maxxis....bin bisher sehr zufrieden....kann nicht meckern, vor allem nicht Pannenanfällig, bei richtigem Luftdruck, da fahren die meisten Leuten auch viel zu viel, und meckern über nicht vorhandenen Grip...

Deshalb wieder ein TIPP:
weniger Luft, ist manchmal mehr...

bei 2.0/2.1er Reifen mit Schlauch, reicht bei ca. 80Kg Gewicht am VR: 2.0-2.1 am HR: 2.1-2.3 bar völlig aus. Viele habe ich gesehen die morgens deutlich über 2,5 bar pumpen....bei Verwendung von Milch unter 2.0 bar am VR+HR


----------



## dubbel (29. März 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> @ Pfadfinderin: Du weisst doch, dass es sinnbefreit ist über dieses Thema zu diskutieren.
> ...
> Ich finde dieses Thema im Amateurbereich inzwischen SINNLOS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (29. März 2010)

Was man aus diesen Thread lernen kann:

Es gibt offensichtlich 2 Typen von AX-Bikern.

Typ 1 legt großen Wert auf seine Uphill-Performance und auf entsprechende schnelle Uphill-Zeiten. Dafür geht er Kompromisse ein beim Downhill in Form von geringerer Geschwindigkeit, sauberer Fahrweise, oder höherer Pannenanfälligkeit ein. 

Typ 2 legt großen Wert auf seine Downhill-Performance und den damit verbundenen Fahrspaß. Dafür geht er Kompromisse bei der Uphill-Performace ein und hat je nach Trainingszustand gewichtsbedingt längere Uphillzeiten.

*Je nachdem wo man sich zwischen diesen zwei Typen wiederfindet fällt die Entscheidung zur Reifenwahl. Jeder hat auf seine Weise, unterstelle ich mal, Spaß am Alpencross.*

Mehr gibt es dazu eigentlich gar nicht mehr zu sagen


----------



## tombrider (29. März 2010)

Ein wahres Wort! Auf den klassischen, viel genutzten Wegen liegen kaum Dornenäste herum, und auch scharfkantige Felsen, die einem den Reifen aufschlitzen, sind in den meisten Fällen vermeidbar. Die meisten fahren einen Alpencross bei durchschnittlich eher gutem Wetter auf eher leichteren Wegen, mit einem spürbaren Asphaltanteil, auch wenn man auch im Sommer überraschend viel Regen haben kann und einzelne Passagen schwierig sein mögen. Es gibt aber auch anspruchsvolle Routen! "Sinn" macht da im Prinzip fast jeder Reifen, je nachdem was einem wichtig ist. Der eine mag mehr Grip/Sicherheit bergab, der andere will sich möglichst wenig anstrengen, der dritte ist in Linienwahl und Bremsvermögen nicht so sicher, daß er Pannenrisiko vermeiden kann. Der vierte macht eine Low-Budget-Tour und will nicht auf einer einzigen Tour einen teuren Satz Reifen verschleißen. Deswegen ist diese Diskussion hier aber nicht sinnlos! Denn sie macht dem einen oder anderen vielleicht klarer, worauf er achten sollte, was ihm selbst wichtig ist.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (29. März 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Was man aus diesen Thread lernen kann:
> 
> Es gibt offensichtlich 2 Typen von AX-Bikern.
> 
> ...





tombrider schrieb:


> Ein wahres Wort! Auf den klassischen, viel genutzten Wegen liegen kaum Dornenäste herum, und auch scharfkantige Felsen, die einem den Reifen aufschlitzen, sind in den meisten Fällen vermeidbar. Die meisten fahren einen Alpencross bei durchschnittlich eher gutem Wetter auf eher leichteren Wegen, mit einem spürbaren Asphaltanteil, auch wenn man auch im Sommer überraschend viel Regen haben kann und einzelne Passagen schwierig sein mögen. Es gibt aber auch anspruchsvolle Routen! "Sinn" macht da im Prinzip fast jeder Reifen, je nachdem was einem wichtig ist. Der eine mag mehr Grip/Sicherheit bergab, der andere will sich möglichst wenig anstrengen, der dritte ist in Linienwahl und Bremsvermögen nicht so sicher, daß er Pannenrisiko vermeiden kann. Der vierte macht eine Low-Budget-Tour und will nicht auf einer einzigen Tour einen teuren Satz Reifen verschleißen. Deswegen ist diese Diskussion hier aber nicht sinnlos! Denn sie macht dem einen oder anderen vielleicht klarer, worauf er achten sollte, was ihm selbst wichtig ist.





Auf den PUNKT gebracht ihr beiden...


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (29. März 2010)

ich bin schon mehrmal mit den Nobbys (SnakeSkin) über die Alpen und damit sehr zufrieden und 100 g mehr oder weniger interessieren mich nicht die Bohne....

Gruß
Tom


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2010)

Ich fahre mit einem 16kg Bike, 160mm Federweg und 2,35er Muddy Mary über die Alpen.
Schlauchlos mit v 1,7, und h 1,9 bar.
Vorne die weiche Gummimischung.

Meine Beine sind nicht rasiert.

Teils 520km, 17.000hm auf Trails in 7 Tagen *-ohne Panne-*


----------



## Scalpel3000 (29. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit einem 16kg Bike, 160mm Federweg und 2,35er Muddy mary über die Alpen.
> Schlauchlos mit v 1,7, und h 1,9 bar.
> 
> Meine Beine sind nicht rasiert.



Iiih...hast Du keine Frau..?? wie sieht das denn aus, ne Pfui, PELZ an Ober und Unterschenkel.... dazu noch 2,35er Sturz gefährdete ART von Mountainbike....na ja, das rasieren machen die dann schon bei der NOTAUFNAHME....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (29. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit einem 16kg Bike, 160mm Federweg und 2,35er Muddy Mary über die Alpen.
> Schlauchlos mit v 1,7, und h 1,9 bar.
> Vorne die weiche Gummimischung.
> 
> ...



Du bist "Typ 2 extrem".

Lustig ist, dass ich bei einigen meiner Bike-Kumpels (Bike-Typen wie Du) als Leichtbau Fetischist verschrien bin.

Ist halt in jede Richtung noch ne Steigerung drin.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2010)

Mein Frau fährt die Touren teilweise mit.
Wolle an den Beinen findet sie erregend.
Bei Sturz ist der Dreck in der Wunde ausschlaggebend, nicht die Haare.
Mit denen kann man doch so schön den Dreck aus der Wund ziehen.....


----------



## tombrider (29. März 2010)

Lassen wir die Mary als etwas untypischen AX-Reifen mal beiseite:
Worüber wir hier reden, sind maximal 1% Unterschied im Gesamtgewicht. Immer noch lesenswert: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...alles-ueber-rollwiderstand.35972.2.htm?skip=2
Zwar sind die Reifen inzwischen überarbeitet worden, aber in der groben Dimension wird sich nichts verändert haben. Der Albert hatte hier auf Asphalt 37% mehr Rollwiderstand als der Ralph (das entsprach ungefähr dem Normtest), auf der Schotterstraße jedoch nur 20%. Klar sind das spürbare, über Stunden hinweg durchaus kraftzehrende Unterschiede. Die nebenbei bemerkt mehr ins Gewicht fallen als das Gewicht. Jedoch viel weniger ausschlaggebend sind als die individuelle Kondition.


----------



## tiroler1973 (29. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wolle an den Beinen findet sie erregend.


Meine auch.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (29. März 2010)

tombrider schrieb:


> Lassen wir die Mary als etwas untypischen AX-Reifen mal beiseite:
> Worüber wir hier reden, sind maximal 1% Unterschied im Gesamtgewicht. Immer noch lesenswert: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...alles-ueber-rollwiderstand.35972.2.htm?skip=2
> Zwar sind die Reifen inzwischen überarbeitet worden, aber in der groben Dimension wird sich nichts verändert haben. Der Albert hatte hier auf Asphalt 37% mehr Rollwiderstand als der Ralph (das entsprach ungefähr dem Normtest), auf der Schotterstraße jedoch nur 20%. Klar sind das spürbare, über Stunden hinweg durchaus kraftzehrende Unterschiede. Die nebenbei bemerkt mehr ins Gewicht fallen als das Gewicht. Jedoch viel weniger ausschlaggebend sind als die individuelle Kondition.



wieviel mehr Kaft braucht man dafür..?? in der ebene...

am Berg kommt noch das Mehrgewicht und die rotierende Masse dazu....vor allem wenn es wellig wird

ich möchte werde die Mudy-Mary noch Haare an Beine, Arme, Achseln, Intimbereich haben..


----------



## umtreiber (29. März 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Was mir an den meisten Bikern, die nördlich des Weißwurstäquators zuhause sind und in die Alpen anreisen, auffällt: Das Material ist in 99% der Fälle um 500% besser als der Fahrer.
> 
> Weniger Material und "mehr" Fahrer wär vielleicht ein kleiner Silberstreif am Himmel.


Das trifft aber für viele "Münchner" auch zu


----------



## tiroler1973 (29. März 2010)

umtreiber schrieb:


> Das trifft aber für viele "Münchner" auch zu


Zeig mir mal nen Münchner der noch ein Bayer ist.


----------



## dubbel (29. März 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Was man aus diesen Thread lernen kann:
> Es gibt offensichtlich 2 Typen von AX-Bikern.


oder: es gibt eine vielzahl von kombinationen aus den anforderungen an pannenschutz / rollwiderstand / grip im nassen / grip im trockenen / fahren auf erde, schotter, forstwegen etc. / gewicht / abrieb / individuelle vorlieben / uphill vs. downhill / fahrtechnik / linie finden / wo-genau-in-den-alpen-fahr-ich-jetzt-rum und sicher noch -zig anderen (wetter, asphaltanteil, zeitmangen, ich könnte ewig weitermachen), so dass ich bei jeweils nur 3 abstufungen schon bei sechsstelligen permutationsmöglichkeiten ankomme, die die reifenauswahl potentiell beeinflussen. 

und dann sagt irgendjemand: "nee, der taugt nix".


----------



## Uphillerer (29. März 2010)

.


----------



## mw.dd (29. März 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> So wie ich das hier verstehe, geht es weniger um Rollwiederstand, als um das Gewicht vs. Traktion. Und Gewicht ist nun mal auf langen und höhenmeterlastigen Touren der Hauptnachteil. Uphill ist bei einem AX 90% Zeitanteil, Downhill 10%. Wo spart man dann am Besten Zeit und Kraft bei der Optimierung? Beim Downhill oder beim Uphill?
> 
> 
> 
> Aber natürlich nicht der gleiche Fahrer. Hört sich doch alles nach kolossalem Fahrunvermögen an. Wer behauptet, der NN sei nichts für einen AX, hat keinerlei Erfahrung. Zumal der NN in 2,25 ja schon zu den Schwergewichten zählt.



Kannst/willst Du lesen? Und das gelesene verarbeiten?

Ich schrieb ausdrücklich *meine* Erfahrung, *mein* Fazit. Andere mögen aufgrund unterschiedlicher Erfahrungen zu anderen Schlüssen kommen; würde auch nie behaupten, das Du falsch liegst.

Wenn hier jeder seine Erkenntnisse sachlich ausbreiten würde, ist dem TE und allen anderen Ratsuchenden wahrscheinlich am meisten geholfen.



Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> ...
> Am Treffpunkt einer Transalp oder am Gardasee, hatten alle mit schwerem Material insbesondere Reifen/Felgen immer das nachsehen, waren mit den schwersten Material immer am schlechtesten trainiert, hatten die meisten Defekte, und vorab die größte "Klappe" wenn es bergab ging.
> 
> ...



Ich könnte hier ja auch ein paar Pauschalurteile verbreiten, z.B. das die "Gewichtsfetischisten" sich dann immer Ersatzteile und Werkzeug bei ihren Mitfahrern borgen müssen, und das Wasser nie reicht, weil man ja bisher immer mit einer Trinkflasche hingekommen ist...t.b.c.; mache ich aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomCanyon_1 (29. März 2010)

umtreiber schrieb:


> Das trifft aber für viele "Münchner" auch zu



das stimmt.... Was man am Sonntag so an Material am Karwendelhaus sieht ist ja wie bei ner Messe .... Und dann kommen noch die Fahrer dazu. Und schon ist das Bild perfekt


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2010)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> das stimmt.... Was man am Sonntag so an Material am Karwendelhaus sieht ist ja wie bei ner Messe .... Und dann kommen noch die Fahrer dazu. Und schon ist das Bild perfekt



Frauen dabei?


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (29. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Frauen dabei?



Eher selten  meistens nur "Müncher Poser" mit super Equipment und fahren nur den Hauptweg hoch zur Hütte....


----------



## tiroler1973 (29. März 2010)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> Eher selten  meistens nur "Müncher Poser" mit super Equipment und fahren nur den Hauptweg hoch zur Hütte....


Die Wirtschaft lebt. Der Rest ist doch egal.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2010)

Ich find enge weiße Assos- Hosen .......


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (29. März 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Die Wirtschaft lebt. Der Rest ist doch egal.



Da hast du auch recht..... das Zeug muss ja verkauft werden 

Ich bin bis jetzt mit meinen Canyon fast alles gefahren und habe mir auch nie so Gedanken gemacht ob ich nen Regenreifen oder nen Schotterreifen heute brauche. Hab die Nobbys drauf und bin zufrieden. Bin jeden Berg rauf und auch wieder heil runter 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## dubbel (29. März 2010)




----------



## umtreiber (29. März 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal nen Münchner der noch ein Bayer ist.



i 
aber i bin ja eigenlte a mingara


----------



## Uphillerer (29. März 2010)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> Eher selten  meistens nur "Müncher Poser" mit super Equipment und fahren nur den Hauptweg hoch zur Hütte....


 
Wie fährst du denn zur "Hütte" hoch, wenn nicht auf dem "Hauptweg"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomCanyon_1 (29. März 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Wie fährst du denn zur "Hütte" hoch, wenn nicht auf dem "Hauptweg"?



Ja  das schon, aber die belieben ja dann oben hocken und fahren den selben weg wieder zurück... der Sapß kommt ja dann erst hinter der Hütte


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (29. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich find enge weiße Assos- Hosen .......



Da bin ich 100% deiner Meinung.... 

Die Bikerinnen von der Assos Seite sehen sehr gut darin aus


----------



## All-Mountain (29. März 2010)

Schön, dass man sich anscheinend hier im Fred zumindest bei der kollektiven Abneigung gegen Müchner einig ist


----------



## umtreiber (29. März 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Schön, dass man sich anscheinend hier im Fred zumindest bei der kollektiven Abneigung gegen Müchner einig ist



@all-mountain: also ich halte zu dir!!  

i  M

und solangs nur DIESER fred und nicht das ganze forum is....


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2010)

Nix gegen Münchner.
Nur gegen weiße Assos- Hosen an Männern.
An Frauen habe ich die noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (29. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nix gegen Münchner.
> Nur gegen weiße Assos- Hosen an Männern.
> An Frauen habe ich die noch nicht gesehen.



Nein wir haben nichts gegen Münchner . Kenn schon zuviele davon... 

ich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umtreiber (29. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> An Frauen habe ich die noch nicht gesehen.



ich auch no ned... das würde aber sicher gut aussehen...


----------



## All-Mountain (29. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> An Frauen habe ich die noch nicht gesehen.



Ich fahr ja auch Rennrad und da sieht man weiße Assos-Hosen recht oft.
Die können bei Frauen verdammt sexy aussehen

Weiße Klamotten beim Biken? Da kann ich nur jeden viel Spaß beim Waschen wünschen

Edit: 
@Umtreiber
Genau das meinte ich


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2010)

sabber...........


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (29. März 2010)

umtreiber schrieb:


> ich auch no ned... das würde aber sicher gut aussehen...



Genau die Seite meinte ich....

Aber das sind leider nur Träume 


Finde dieses Thema viel besser, als das Orginalthema..... hahaha


----------



## sipaq (29. März 2010)

*Meine* Meinung zum Thema Alpencross-Reifen (andere dürfen gerne eine andere haben):

Die *Mischung* aus Rollwiderstand, Grip und Pannenfestigkeit machts. 

Eine Rennpelle ala Conti Race King oder Schwalbe Racing Ralph mit niedrigem Rollwiderstand bringt mir auf nassem Waldboden oder schottrigem Untergrund bergauf wie bergab wenig, denn da ist der Reifen nur noch am rutschen und das bedeutet bergauf schieben und bergab entweder langsam machen/schieben oder schlimmstenfalls ein (schmerzhafter) Abflug. Außerdem sind die Rennpellen mit den dünnen Seitenwänden und Karkassen viel zu anfällig für aufgeschlitzte Seitenwände oder Durchstiche.

Ein Enduro- oder Freeride-Schlappen ala Maxxis Minion oder Schwalbe Muddy Mary ist zwar pannenfest und gripstark, aber nach einem 1000hm Aufstieg auf Asphalt in der prallen Sonne, kotzt man mit solch einem Reifen nur noch.

Deswegen wäre meine Empfehlung ein klassischer Allrounder wie der Schwalbe Fat Albert oder der Maxxis Ardent. 

Der Schwalbe Nobby Nic wäre an sich auch okay (griptechnisch ist er nur unwesentlich schlechter als der Fat Albert), aber ich frag mich halt ob die 150g Gewichtsersparnis (2x 75g) des NN 2,25 mit SnakeSkin gegenüber dem FA 2,25 mit SnakeSkin wirklich die Welt sind. Ein oder zwei eingesparte Durchstich-Platten (dank dickerer Karkasse) mit dem Fat Albert und dafür 1-2 Minuten später am Berg ankommen sind mir allemal lieber als Schlauchwechsel und aufpumpen in der prallen Sonne oder (schlimmstenfalls) im Regen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. März 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal nen Münchner der noch ein Bayer ist.



Ich gehör zu den seltenen Exemplaren, war aber noch nie im Karwendelhaus.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (29. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> *Meine* Meinung zum Thema Alpencross-Reifen (andere dürfen gerne eine andere haben):
> 
> Die *Mischung* aus Rollwiderstand, Grip und Pannenfestigkeit machts.
> 
> ...



am ersten Berg pro 100 hm...am dritten Berg sind die dann "Blitzeblau"....
gefahren am Stück bei 900 bis 1200Hm könnte das je nach Trainingsstand schnell mal 25-40 minuten werden, da friert man dann oben fest--


----------



## mw.dd (29. März 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> am ersten Berg pro 100 hm...am dritten Berg sind die dann "Blitzeblau"....
> gefahren am Stück bei 900 bis 1200Hm könnte das je nach Trainingsstand schnell mal 25-40 minuten werden, da friert man dann oben fest--



Liegt es nun am Trainingsstand und/oder am Reifen?

Nur mal angenommen, Du fährst statt NN/RR z.B. FA: Wieviele Minuten brauchst Du dann länger für eine vergleichbare Strecke? Mit Deinem offensichtlich reichem Erfahrungsschatz wirst Du diese Frage bestimmt aus dem Stegreif beatworten können...


----------



## deprincevansnel (29. März 2010)

hi 
ich kann die alpenx version smart sam und dem fetten albert nur empfelen bin damit 
2 alpen-X gefahren, und noch eine ganze saison plus winter. keine panne und selbst beim driften duch asphalt-kurven kaum verschleiß an den stollen. top reifen und grip ohne ende. 
hauze rein


----------



## Scalpel3000 (29. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nix gegen Münchner.
> Nur gegen weiße Assos- Hosen an Männern.
> An Frauen habe ich die noch nicht gesehen.



ich wohl, und das sieht sehr schön aus, ein weißer ASSOS Radbody......das kommt diesem Bild schon sehr nahe.....








bei diesem Hinterteil möchte ich mir das lieber nicht vorstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (29. März 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> am ersten Berg pro 100 hm...am dritten Berg sind die dann "Blitzeblau"....
> gefahren am Stück bei 900 bis 1200Hm könnte das je nach Trainingsstand schnell mal 25-40 minuten werden, da friert man dann oben fest--


150g weniger Gewicht und 2-3 Watt weniger Rollwiderstand im Normtest (also auf Asphalt) machen also bei ansonsten gleichen Bedingungen (gleiches Rad, gleicher Fahrer, gleiche äußere Bedngungen, etc.) 25-40 Minuten Unterschied auf einem 900hm - 1200hm Anstieg aus?

Mir fällt dazu nur eines ein:
   

Du bist echt ein witziger Zeitgenosse. 

PS: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5XddIdNCcc"]YouTube- Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten.[/ame]


----------



## Easy (30. März 2010)

Ist eigendlich schade, wie hier das ansonsten sehr interessante Thema so zerredet wird.  

Ich habe mich für unsere Tour für das Paar Larsen TT vorne und Ranchero hinten entschieden. Läuft einigermaßen leicht, keine Schwergewichte, recht pannensicher und recht guten Gripp auf losen Untergrund. Falls die Wettervorhersage jedoch Nässe voraussagt, müsste ich umdenken, zumindest für das Vorderrad. Da würde ich derzeit zwischen Fat Albert 2,25 Evo oder Conti Rubber Queen 2,2 BC schwanken.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (30. März 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Ist eigendlich schade, wie hier das ansonsten sehr interessante Thema so zerredet wird.
> 
> Ich habe mich für unsere Tour für das Paar Larsen TT vorne und Ranchero hinten entschieden. Läuft einigermaßen leicht, keine Schwergewichte, recht pannensicher und recht guten Gripp auf losen Untergrund. Falls die Wettervorhersage jedoch Nässe voraussagt, müsste ich umdenken, zumindest für das Vorderrad. Da würde ich derzeit zwischen Fat Albert 2,25 Evo oder Conti Rubber Queen 2,2 BC schwanken.



wieso ist die Wahl "ausgerechnet" auf den Ranchero gefallen...??
Ein nicht mehr so ganz aktueller Reifen wie ich finde-

O.K., mit 540g in der Exception Variante und der wirklich pannensicheren 120tpi Karkasse ne gute Wahl--


----------



## tiroler1973 (30. März 2010)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> Aber das sind leider nur Träume


Nein - sind keine Träume nicht.


----------



## Easy (30. März 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> wieso ist die Wahl "ausgerechnet" auf den Ranchero gefallen...??
> Ein nicht mehr so ganz aktueller Reifen wie ich finde-
> 
> O.K., mit 540g in der Exception Variante und der wirklich pannensicheren 120tpi Karkasse ne gute Wahl--



Ich habe die Wahl zwischen dem aktuelleren Rocket Ron 2,25 Perf. und den etwas angestaubteren Ranchero (beide liegen im Keller). Weiter oben sagte jemand, dass der Rocket Ron wohl sehr schnell verschleißt. Den Ranchero fahre ich schon viele Jahre und schätze seine Pannensicherheit, sein Komfort und seine Haltbarkeit. Ich habe nur keine Lust nach dem 2. Tag unseres Alpencrossses zu merken, dass der Rocket den 3. nicht überlebt.


----------



## tiroler1973 (30. März 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Ich habe nur keine Lust nach dem 2. Tag unseres Alpencrossses zu merken, dass der Rocket den 3. nicht überlebt.


Servus!
Also so schnell verschleißt kein Reifen. Mein Vater hat den Ron jetzt doch schon für knappe 1000km auf dem Hinterrad drauf und da geht schon noch ein bisserl was. Ich schätze bei ca. 1500 km wird er abtreten und in einem Heizkraftwerk sein Leben aushauchen.


----------



## sipaq (30. März 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Also so schnell verschleißt kein Reifen. Mein Vater hat den Ron jetzt doch schon für knappe 1000km auf dem Hinterrad drauf und da geht schon noch ein bisserl was. Ich schätze bei ca. 1500 km wird er abtreten und in einem Heizkraftwerk sein Leben aushauchen.


1 Woche Alpencross dürften selbst Reifen mit superweichen Gummimischungen noch gut überstehen, solange man nicht bei jeder Abfahrt mit permanent blockiertem Hinterrad durch die Gegend slidet.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (30. März 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Ich habe die Wahl zwischen dem aktuelleren Rocket Ron 2,25 Perf. und den etwas angestaubteren Ranchero (beide liegen im Keller). Weiter oben sagte jemand, dass der Rocket Ron wohl sehr schnell verschleißt. Den Ranchero fahre ich schon viele Jahre und schätze seine Pannensicherheit, sein Komfort und seine Haltbarkeit. Ich habe nur keine Lust nach dem 2. Tag unseres Alpencrossses zu merken, dass der Rocket den 3. TAG nicht überlebt.



vorweg....Reifen die lange halten haben auch eine harte Gummimischung und können deshalb auch keinen GUTEN Grip aufweisen, ist bei Auto/Motorrad genau so wie beim Fahrrad.

.....wenn DU einen neuen Reifen aufziehst und Du eine Transalp fährts mit ca. max. 500Km in 7 Tagen glaubst Du doch nicht im ERNST das der nach dem 3 Tag mit vielleicht wenn es hoch kommt 250Km schon verschlissen ist.... 

also bei aller LIEBE..  ..wir wollen hier mal nicht spinnen.....!!

O.K....wenn man fährt wie ne besenkte SAU dann bekomme ich alles kaputt.


----------



## Easy (30. März 2010)

Oh man, watt denn nu? Zuerst sagt einer, der verschleißt zu schnell und nun reichts doch 

Wie sieht es mit der Pannenanfälligkeit beim Rocket Ron aus? Wäre m.E. auch ein wichtiges Kriterium.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphillerer (30. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> 1 Woche Alpencross dürften selbst Reifen mit superweichen Gummimischungen noch gut überstehen, solange man nicht bei jeder Abfahrt mit permanent blockiertem Hinterrad durch die Gegend slidet.


 
Ich weiss ja nicht, was du so als AC fährst, aber nach durchschnittlich 20 TSd. HM sind sowohl Reifenprofile hinten als auch Bremsbeläge platt. Außer du hast 50% Asphaltanteile. Jedenfalls ist das bei den NN so. Fat Albert wiederum hält, aber dafür eben sau schwer.



> 150g weniger Gewicht und 2-3 Watt weniger Rollwiderstand im Normtest (also auf Asphalt) machen also bei ansonsten gleichen Bedingungen (gleiches Rad, gleicher Fahrer, gleiche äußere Bedngungen, etc.) 25-40 Minuten Unterschied auf einem 900hm - 1200hm Anstieg aus?
> Mir fällt dazu nur eines ein:
> Du bist echt ein witziger Zeitgenosse


 
Sowieso sind deine Überlegungen, wieviele HM in der Stunde bei wieviel Gewichtsunterschied vollkommen theortischer Natur. Eventuell an einem Büroarbeitsplatz in "Mainhatten" durchgerechnet?


----------



## Scalpel3000 (30. März 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht, was du so als AC fährst, aber nach durchschnittlich 20 TSd. HM sind sowohl Reifenprofile als auch Bremsbeläge vollkommen platt. Außer du hast 50% Asphaltanteile.
> 
> 
> 
> Sowieso sind deine Überlegungen, wieviele HM in der Stunde bei wieviel Gewichtsunterschied vollkommen theortischer Natur. Eventuell an einem Büroarbeitsplatz in "Mainhatten" durchgerechnet?



ja genau......

denn wenn man mit Leuten fährt die einigermaßen auf das Gewicht und der Rad Performance schauen, sowohl am Hardtail als auch am Fully wird man da äußerst selten einen 2.35er Fat-Albert oder sonstiges schweres "gelumpe" finden...

und deshalb passt diese graue Theorie nicht, ich denke jeder weiß hier genau was ich damit meine, wenn man am Berg fest friert, weil die "Luftpumpen" mit ihren fetten 2.35er Reifen und den dazu meist bockschweren "Hackstöcken" vielleicht noch mit den ja so praktischen steck-Schutzblechen völlig fertig sind--


----------



## sipaq (30. März 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht, was du so als AC fährst, aber nach durchschnittlich 20 TSd. HM sind sowohl Reifenprofile hinten als auch Bremsbeläge platt. Außer du hast 50% Asphaltanteile.


Wieviel Kilometer brauchst Du denn für die 20000hm? So an die 600-700 doch sicherlich, oder? Da kann natürlich so mancher Reifen dann am Ende sein. Vor allem der NN (und auch der RoRo) sind ja nicht für Ihre Langlebigkeit bekannt.

Der gute Easy sagte aber



> Weiter oben sagte jemand, dass der Rocket Ron wohl sehr schnell  verschleißt. [...] Ich habe nur keine  Lust nach dem *2. Tag* unseres Alpencrossses zu merken, dass der Rocket  den *3.* nicht überlebt.



und da frag ich mich schon, was jetzt genau Dein Problem ist? Nochmal: Wer rudimentär fahren kann (also keine Dauerblockade des HR beim Downhill), der kommt mit dem Profil eines RoRo gut über die Alpen.



Uphillerer schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist das bei den NN so. Fat Albert wiederum hält, aber dafür eben sau schwer.


75g pro Reifen sind sauschwer? Mach Dich bitte nicht lächerlich. Das Mehrgewicht spürst Du doch kaum bis gar nicht. Den besseren Grip und die höhere Pannenfestigkeit macht sich aber bei jedem Downhill bezahlt.



Uphillerer schrieb:


> Sowieso sind deine Überlegungen, wieviele HM in der Stunde bei wieviel Gewichtsunterschied vollkommen theortischer Natur. Eventuell an einem Büroarbeitsplatz in "Mainhatten" durchgerechnet?


Das sind nicht meine Überlegungen. Der gute Scalpel3000 gibt hier so einen Unsinn von sich (siehe Post 199). Ich habe mich nur darüber lustiggemacht.


----------



## sipaq (30. März 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> denn wenn man mit Leuten fährt die einigermaßen auf das Gewicht und der Rad Performance schauen, sowohl am Hardtail als auch am Fully wird man da äußerst selten einen 2.35er Fat-Albert oder sonstiges schweres "gelumpe" finden...


Gibts Dich auch mit Ahnung? Nochmal extra für Dich: Ein gleich großer Fat Albert wiegt 75g pro Reifen mehr als ein gleichwertiger (beide mit SnakeSkin Seitenflankenschutz) Nobby Nic. Erklärst Du Witzbold mir bitte, inwiefern sich das wesentlich bemerkbar macht?


----------



## Uphillerer (30. März 2010)

Nur noch mal zum klarstellen: ich fahre den NN 2.25 ohne SnakeSkin-Gelumpe und damit in der leichten Version. Im Vergleich zum Fat Albert in 2.40 macht das 420 Gramm für beide Reifen zusammen (ohne zusätzliche breitere Felge, die eigentlich nötig wäre).

Was auch immer gerne bei den Fat Albert in 2.40 vergessen wird: du brauchst breitere Felgen, um die Teile mit entsprechend niedrigerem Druck fahren zu können. Ansonsten hapert es Durchschläge. Und breitere Felgen idR. = noch mal Mehrgewicht. 

Ich habe den Schei$$ doch selbst mitgemacht. Zuerst NN in 2.1 auf Standard-Mavic-Felgen. Relativ wenig Grip und man konnte zuschauen, wie die wegschmolzen. Dann bin ich auf Fat Albert umgestiegen. Wahnsinn, der Grip. Ich war begeistert. Auf der Abfahrt habe ich es dann extrem krachen lassen, mit dem Resultat der Durchschläge. Klar, die Felge passte nicht für den geringen Luftdruck. Mehr Luftdruck fahren? Warum dann Fat Albert? Ich wiege übrigens 60 Kilo. Nach einem sehr langen AC hätte ich über das schwere Gelumpe nur noch kotzen können.

Ich habe mir dann einen ordentlichen, leichten LRS mit Standard-Breite gegönnt und fahre den NN in 2,25, mit weniger Luftdruck und damit mehr Grip, als bei meiner alten, schweren FA-Kombi. Wahrscheinlich könnte ich jetzt sogar noch einen leichteren Reifen nehmen und genau so gut klar kommen.

Leicht, ein Traum und Grip mit wenig Luftdruck, um es auch beim Downhill krachen zu lassen und beim Uphill keine unnötigen Körner zu verbrauchen.


----------



## dubbel (30. März 2010)

@ Scalpel3000: was sollen eigentlich diese ewigen riesenformatierungen? 
zitier doch einfach genau das und nur das, was du zitieren willst, und lass die schriftgröße, wie sie ist. 
dieses rumschreien geht einem auf den zeiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (30. März 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Nur noch mal zum klarstellen: ich fahre den NN 2.25 ohne SnakeSkin-Gelumpe und damit in der leichten Version. Im Vergleich zum Fat Albert in 2.40 macht das 420 Gramm für beide Reifen zusammen (ohne zusätzliche breitere Felge, die eigentlich nötig wäre).


Aber damit vergleichst Du doch Äpfel mit Birnen, selbst wenn ich die SnakeSkin-Sache mal außen vorlasse, denn Du vergleichst einen 2,25er Reifen mit einem fetten 2,4er Schlappen.

Das letzterer schwerer ist, ist ja kein großes Wunder. Auch der 2,4er Nobby wiegt ja gute 100g mehr als die 2,25 Variante.

Ich vergleich hier den 2,25er FA mit dem 2,25 NN. Ohne SnakeSkin beim NN wiegt der FA (der immer SnakeSkin hat) im Vergleich 110g mehr. Das sind bei zwei Reifen nur 220g mehr, also gut die Hälfte der von Dir angesprochenen 420g.

Und jetzt stell ich mir halt die Frage, ob es das wert ist? Der NN hat eine dünnere Karkasse und ist somit für Durchstiche wesentlich anfälliger. Das durfte ich vor meinem Umstieg auf den FA mehrfach bemerken. Und ohne SnakeSkin sind die Seitenwände echt empfindlich, so empfindlich, dass ich mir meinen letzten NN letztes Jahr am Gardasee wunderbar aufgeschlitzt habe. 

Für *mich* bedeutet ein AX vor allem Spaß. Ich will da kein Rennen fahren. Und Reifenwechsel oder Schlauch bzw. Mantel flicken läuft bei mir nicht unter Spaß. Mehr Grip in der Abfahrt und damit heftiger abwärts ballern allerdings schon.

Zuguterletzt sei natürlich gesagt, dass auch das Fahrergewicht eine Rolle spielt. In Sommerform bringe ich in voller Montur mit Trinkrucksack wohl so ca. 80kg aufs Rad (75kg nackig). Da merk ich logischerweise 200 oder 400g Mehrgewicht nicht so stark wie so ein Leichtgewicht wie Du.


----------



## Uphillerer (30. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich vergleich hier den 2,25er FA mit dem 2,25 NN. Ohne SnakeSkin beim NN wiegt der FA (der immer SnakeSkin hat) im Vergleich 110g mehr. Das sind bei zwei Reifen nur 220g mehr.


 
220 Gramm am Laufrad sind eine Welt. Einfach mal ausprobieren. Und dabei ist der NN noch nicht mal leicht. Ich wollte es auch nicht glauben. Und wie gesagt, die Durchschläge hatte ich am schweren Geraffel.


----------



## Uphillerer (30. März 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> @ Scalpel3000: was sollen eigentlich diese ewigen riesenformatierungen?
> zitier doch einfach genau das und nur das, was du zitieren willst, und lass die schriftgröße, wie sie ist.
> dieses rumschreien geht einem auf den zeiger.


 
Was soll das denn jetzt? Noch was Wichtiges beizutragen?


----------



## mw.dd (30. März 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> ja genau......
> 
> denn wenn man mit Leuten fährt die einigermaßen auf das Gewicht und der Rad Performance schauen, sowohl am Hardtail als auch am Fully wird man da äußerst selten einen 2.35er Fat-Albert oder sonstiges schweres "gelumpe" finden...
> 
> und deshalb passt diese graue Theorie nicht, ich denke jeder weiß hier genau was ich damit meine, wenn man am Berg fest friert, weil die "Luftpumpen" mit ihren fetten 2.35er Reifen und den dazu meist bockschweren "Hackstöcken" vielleicht noch mit den ja so praktischen steck-Schutzblechen völlig fertig sind--



Damit hast Du mir (uns?) die umwerfend neue Erkenntnis beschert, das ein schlecht trainierter, schwerer Fahrer mit schwerem Fahrrad und Reifen mit hohem Rollwiderstand länger für den Anstieg braucht als ein gut trainierter mit leichtem Rad und rollwiderstandsoptimierten Reifen. 

Danke!


----------



## emvau (30. März 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Was soll das denn jetzt? Noch was Wichtiges beizutragen?


dubb els einwand ist wichtig. das rumgeschrei gehört sich nicht. aber gut, geschenkt, mein verzicht auf großschreibung gehört sich irgendwie auch nicht.

und stimmt. das gewicht des fahrers spielt freilich auch ein große rolle. ich bringe  mit rucklsack sogar gut über 90 kilo mit. ein radl-spezl ist auch ein leichtgewicht (65 kilo) und wir haben schon festgestellt, dass der mit zusatzgewicht weit schlechter zurecht kommt als meine wenigkeit. wenn wir unsere söhne die berge hochziehen, ist der unterschied sogar richtig eklatant. mit seinem leichtradl ist der bei in etwa gleichem trainingsstand nur etwas stärker als ich mit meinem etwas-schwerer-radl (so ca eine minute kann er mir auf einem anstieg abnehmen), aber mit hänger bricht er regelmäßig ein.
wie sehr einen zusätzliches gewicht trifft, hängt also schon auch mit den körperlichen voraussetzungen des fahrers zusammen.

aber grundsätzlich ist bei jedem amateurfahrer der trainungszustand DAS kriterium. das spielt das gewicht des laufradsatzes eine nachrangige rollte. das gewicht eines reifens spielt sogar überhaupt keine rolle.


----------



## Uphillerer (30. März 2010)

emvau schrieb:


> dubb els einwand ist wichtig. das rumgeschrei gehört sich nicht.


 
Mir fallen jetzt aber eine menge Kommentare von diesem "dubbel" ein, die sich erst einmal Recht nicht gehören. Aber lassen wir das, ist vollkommen OT und auch unwichtig.

Und dass jetzt das Gewicht eines Reifens oder LRS überhaupt keine Rolle spielt, können eben nur Schwergewichte sagen. Die merken 2 Kilo weniger am Rad tatsächlich nicht. Ist das gleiche Thema wie mit dem Elefanten und der Mücke. Sind ja auch in der Regel top trainiert, diese Schwergewichte.


----------



## tiroler1973 (30. März 2010)

Ich schiff an Igel.


----------



## emvau (30. März 2010)

bitte genauer lesen!



Uphillerer schrieb:


> Und das jetzt das Gewicht eines Reifens oder LRS überhaupt keine Rolle spielt, können eben nur Schwergewichte sagen.


ich habe geschrieben, das gewicht eines LRS spielt relativ zum trainingszustand bei einem amateursportler eine marginale rolle. keine rolle spielt das gewicht eines reifens. dass das nur eine behauptung ist, ist mir auch klar. 

ich find's aber plausibel


----------



## emvau (30. März 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Ich schiff an Igel.


wegen der bilder? oder ist dein sattel etwa zu leicht?


----------



## emvau (30. März 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Sind ja auch in der Regel top trainiert, diese Schwergewichte.


du bist also ein top trainiertes leichtgewicht? dann lass und mal einen kasten bier so 1000hm im hänger hochziehen. kann schon sein, dass dich da ein nur so lala trainierter elefant abzieht, du mücke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (30. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> 1 Woche Alpencross dürften selbst Reifen mit superweichen Gummimischungen noch gut überstehen, solange man nicht bei jeder Abfahrt mit permanent blockiertem Hinterrad durch die Gegend slidet.



Meine Muddy Mary hinten (keine weiche Mischung!) war nach 8 Tagen fertisch!
Ohne großartigen Vollbremsungen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. März 2010)

WOW, viel Wind wegen dem Gewicht/ Haltbarkeit usw.
Ich werfe mal noch "Tubeless" und die Runde und verteile ne Packung Popkorn.....
Damit wären die Durchschläge schonmal so gut wie erschlagen!


----------



## Easy (30. März 2010)

Ähmmm, trau mich schon gar nicht mehr so recht, hier zu schreiben, aber kann jemand was zur Pannenanfälligkeit des Rocket Ron 2,25 Perf. beim Alpeneinsatz sagen?


----------



## Uphillerer (30. März 2010)

Meine Vermutung - bin ihn selbst nicht gefahren - und da er sehr hoch im Kurs bei MTB-Marathons steht: zu pannenanfällig. Aber schön leicht. Ich selbst würde so ein Teil nicht nehmen.


----------



## sipaq (30. März 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Ähmmm, trau mich schon gar nicht mehr so recht, hier zu schreiben, aber kann jemand was zur Pannenanfälligkeit des Rocket Ron 2,25 Perf. beim Alpeneinsatz sagen?


Schau einfach was Schwalbe selbst dazu sagt: "Reinrassiger Wettkampfreifen! Pannenschutz und Haltbarkeit sind  begrenzt."

Wie Uphillerer auch, würde ich das Teil bei einem Alpencross nicht fahren.


----------



## subdiver (30. März 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Ähmmm, trau mich schon gar nicht mehr so recht, hier zu schreiben, aber kann jemand was zur Pannenanfälligkeit des Rocket Ron 2,25 Perf. beim Alpeneinsatz sagen?



Schau Dir meine Bilder an, da kannst Du sehen, 
dass ich den RoRo 2.1 Evo am V-Rad in den Alpen fahre.
Da ich an den Alpen wohne, bin ich den RoRo letztes Jahr 
ein paar tausend KM und HM *pannenfrei* gefahren.

Am H-Rad habe ich den RoRo bislang noch nicht ausprobiert.
Hier fahre ich den RaRa 2.1 seit ca. 2.800 km im Alpeneinsatz,
auch pannenfrei.

Ich fahre diese Reifenkombi an einem Racefully im Touren- und
Marathoneinsatz, aber auch beim Alpen-X, auch weil ich zu faul 
bin zum Wechseln 

Warum sollen die Reifen, die ich tagtäglich in den Alpen fahre 
nicht auch für einen Alpen-X gut sein ? 

Ich finde es schon belustigend, dass hier ein paar Preiß´n der Meinung sind,
den Locals den "richtigen" Reifen für den Alpeneinsatz empfehlen zu wollen.
Die fahren einmal im Jahr in den Alpen und meinen sie hätten die Reifenweisheit mit den Löffeln gefuttert


----------



## Uphillerer (30. März 2010)

Das mag ja jetzt alles stimmen. Nur was ist ein H- oder ein V-Rad?


----------



## dubbel (30. März 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Das mag ja jetzt alles stimmen. Nur was ist ein H- oder ein V-Rad?



*h*inter- *v*order-, vulgo: VR / HR


----------



## Uphillerer (30. März 2010)

omg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (30. März 2010)

@subdiver
Wenn Du mit RaRa und RoRo keine Probleme hast, dann bist Du nur zu beglückwünschen. Vielleicht hast Du einfach Glück gehabt, vielleicht ist Deine Fahrtechnik auch einfach besser als die der mir bekannten Leute, die den RoRo nur noch bei Rennen, nicht aber mehr bei den täglichen Touren einsetzen.

Ich tue mich halt schwer damit, einen Reifen für längere Touren zu empfehlen, wenn selbst der Hersteller Schwalbe da schon vorsichtig ist. Und Schwalbes Marketing ist ja ansonsten nicht dafür bekannt, die eigenen Reifen in irgendeiner Form schlecht zu machen.


----------



## Spenglerextrem (30. März 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Ähmmm, trau mich schon gar nicht mehr so recht, hier zu schreiben, aber kann jemand was zur Pannenanfälligkeit des Rocket Ron 2,25 Perf. beim Alpeneinsatz sagen?



Bin das ganze letzte Jahr den RoRo in den Alpen gefahren. Wohn ja schließlich da !

1 Platten bei vielen Hm und km.

Wieso sollte man dann einen AX damit nicht machen können ? 

Aber lass die Preissn ruhig mit FatAlbert und noch schwererem Gerät fahren. Die Reifenhersteller wollen doch die Dinger auch verkaufen.

Spenglerextrem


----------



## schnellejugend (30. März 2010)

Ein Bekannter von mir fährt Conti GP 4000S seit Ewigkeiten ohne Pannen in den Alpen.

Ich habe vor grob 15 Jahren die Alpen mit normalen GP in 23mm gekreuzt. Eine klare Empfehlung also.


----------



## on any sunday (30. März 2010)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon belustigend



Ich könnte mich auch den ganzen Tag über bayrische Eingeborene amüsieren.


----------



## Uphillerer (30. März 2010)

Meint der kölsche Klüngel.


----------



## tombrider (30. März 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> wieso ist die Wahl "ausgerechnet" auf den Ranchero gefallen...??
> Ein nicht mehr so ganz aktueller Reifen wie ich finde-
> 
> O.K., mit 540g in der Exception Variante und der wirklich pannensicheren 120tpi Karkasse ne gute Wahl--



Weil er als Tourenreifen konzipiert ist, und genau das ist ein Alpencross. Zwar ist er mit 29 Watt im Normtest auf Asphalt nur knapp besser als der Nobby Nic, läuft aber nach meinem Eindruck auf Schotter noch etwas leichter. Mit unter 600 Gramm akzeptabel leicht, dabei hat er in der Durchstichfestigkeit die Klasse A bekommen, die ansonsten kaum ein Reifen erreicht (Albert Klasse B, Ron Klasse C, Mountainking Klasse D, Raceking Klasse F). Die 62a-Gummimischung ist langlebiger, weil durchgehend, und auch bei Nässe gut. Dabei erreicht er bezüglich Grip und Durchschlagsfestigkeit die Werte erheblich breiterer Reifen. 
Leider ist der Ranchero 62a so teuer, wie er gut ist:
http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis_xc_ranchero.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (30. März 2010)

in der zeit, in der hier sinnlos über die reifenwahl bei einem alpx diskutiert wird, würde ich an eurer stelle trainieren gehen. dann wird es immer unwichtiger ob der eine reifen ein paar gramm mehr oder weniger hat als der andere.


----------



## flyingscot (30. März 2010)

Meine Erfahrung mit der RaRa- und NN-Karkasse ohne Snakeskin waren jedenfalls immer derart, dass ich die Reifen vorzeitig wegen Schnitten in der Seitenwand auswechseln musste... und das bei meinem CC-Hardtail, welches maximal S2 im Harz gesehen hat.

In Sachen Verschleiss, Grip oder Pannenanfälligkeit hätte ich überhaupt keine Einwände beim AX-Einsatz. Aber die Schnitte lassen mich zweifeln, obwohl so gar nicht sofort zu einer Panne führen.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (30. März 2010)

O.K.  ich sehe es ein..

alle bisher von mir gefahrenen AX waren MIST, mit dem leichten Zeuch..kein GRIP, tÃ¤glich Platten, raus gerissenen Stollen, nach dem 4 Tag sah der aus wie ein Slick....eigentlich sollte man einen Ersatzmantel dabei haben, am besten am Oberrohr gebunden...hab ich schon gesehen.

.. habe mich heute gleich bei Maxxis erkundigt, 2.35 bis 2.5 sind gern auf einem AX gesehene Reifen...nicht unter 700gr. p stk. plus einen pannen sicheren Schlauch (vielleicht den SV-13) ach ne, SV geht ja gar nicht, Autoventil sollte es schon sein..und mit 170gr. ist der Schlauch ja schon evtl. ein Leichtbauteil...mal sehen vielleicht finde ich beim Aldi/Hofer noch einen dickeren.....denn wir haben hier ja alle gelernt, je weiter das Gewicht zur RadauÃenseite kommt ...mach ja NIX aus....

Ach ne, watt freu ich mich auf ne schÃ¶ne Transalp-2010......doch halt....passt denn der fette Schlappen Ã¼berhaupt in meinem Hinterbau ...

ich glaub bei 2.25 is Schluss bei meinem SemiFully...und NU..??

Neues MTB muÃ her...wo dann die Gabel mind. 140 besser noch 160mm Federweg hat und dabei selten unter 1850g wiegt.

Da tÃ¼fteln GUT bezahlte Leute tÃ¤glich an weniger ist mehr herum, und suchen bei den MTB's das letzte Gramm sogn. "Systemgewicht" heraus....um dann ne Basis zu schaffen, bei Rahmen-Gabel-Kurbel schon die 2,5 kg Marke zu sprengen...warum machen die das eigentlich..??

um uns hier den FahrspaÃ zu nehmen...der wird ja mit den leichten Teilen immer schlechter....und halten tut das XTR Zeuch evtl. auch noch schlechter als die ALIVIO oder SLX.....ne mit mir nicht mehr...
DT 240s.....zu leicht fÃ¼r den AX...XT Nabe fÃ¼r 39,-â¬ reicht aus...treten muÃ man immer noch selbst

ich freu mich wenn der BOCK 13kg wiegt, die Reifen mir nur so den Saft aus den Beinen zieht, eigentlich bei einem verschalter schon zurÃ¼ck fahren kann, denn die Gruppe ist dann lÃ¤ngst weg.. und ich total fertig bei 400HM pro Stunde....

war doch vorher *******...750 bis 850hm die Stunde....und dann oben angekommen und war immer noch nicht platt...

ich mach jetzt auf schwer, denn schwer ist manchmal mehr (mehr SpaÃ schreibt man hier).....HÃ¤ oder..??

wie jetzt..??

Wie denn, wo denn, was denn..ich bin total durch den WIND.....


----------



## tiroler1973 (30. März 2010)

@Scalpel: Dich nimmt das Thema ganz schön mit?!? Vielleicht doch mal zum Onkel Doktor auf die Couch.


----------



## Easy (31. März 2010)

subdiver schrieb:


> Schau Dir meine Bilder an, da kannst Du sehen,
> dass ich den RoRo 2.1 Evo am V-Rad in den Alpen fahre.
> Da ich an den Alpen wohne, bin ich den RoRo letztes Jahr
> ein paar tausend KM und HM *pannenfrei* gefahren.
> ...



Hi Subdiver,

ich habe gestern erstmals den Rocket Ron gefahren und muss sagen - alle Achtung! Er fühlt sich auf die ersten Kilometer richtig gut an, läuft geschmeidig, komfortabel und hatte auf den nassen Trails immer ausreichend Gripp am Hinterrad. Ich werde ihn nun bis zum AlpenX testen. Wenn er bis dahin gut hält, werde ich es wagen. Sorgen macht mir nur der in den Dolomiten gerne zum Forstwegebau gerne verwendeten Eisenbahnschotter, der gerne für Durchschläge oder aufgeschlitzte Reifen sorgt. Wie macht der R Ron sich da?


----------



## subdiver (31. März 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Sorgen macht mir nur der in den Dolomiten gerne zum Forstwegebau gerne verwendeten Eisenbahnschotter, der gerne für Durchschläge oder aufgeschlitzte Reifen sorgt. Wie macht der R Ron sich da?



Den RoRo sehe ich nicht unbedingt als DEN idealen Alpen-X-Reifen
(da dürfte der Nobby Nic besser sein), nur weil ich ihn fahre
und keine Probleme habe bzw. hatte.
Ich wollte hier nur aufzeigen, dass ein Alpen-X auch mit solchen Race-Schlappen möglich ist, 
ohne permanent Platten zu haben.

Durchschläge kann man mit höherem Luftdruck (bei mir 2,2bar beim 2.1er) vermeiden.
Aufgeschnittene Seitenwände können natürlich passieren, 
deshalb fahre ich den stabileren RaRa am H-Rad und den RoRo am V-Rad.
Denn vorne treffe ich die Linie besser und kann dadurch eventuelle
Aufschlitzer eher verhindern.

Es kommt bei der Reifenwahl auch darauf an, welchen Alpen-X mit welchem Bike ich fahren möchte.
Hier hat "All-Mountain" treffend eigentlich schon Alles beschrieben


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (31. März 2010)

ich bin mit meinen NN Snakeskin voll zufrieden....

Hatte mit den normalen einmal nen Aufschlitzer. Aber der Weg war übermäßig mit messerscharfen Steinen und abgewetzten Treppen.. Diese Kombi kommt nicht so oft vor...


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> ......Rocket Ron gefahren und muss sagen - alle Achtung! ...........Ich werde ihn nun bis zum AlpenX testen. Wenn er bis dahin gut hält, werde ich es wagen..........



Hm, du kommst aus hessen?
Wenn er da hält, versuchst es in den Alpen?


----------



## Uphillerer (31. März 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> ich freu mich wenn der BOCK 13kg wiegt,


 

So, wie hier "argumentiert" wird, kommst du aber nicht auf 13 KG. 15 trifft es schon eher, um "Spaß" auf einem AX haben zu können.  

Dieser Spaß ist doch auch vollkommen an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Wenn du entsprechend platt wegen des schweren Gelumpes oben ankommst, kann mir keiner erzählen, dass er noch die mentale Kondition hat, um es auf härtesten Trails krachen lassen zu können. Außer man shuttelt, oder man macht das ganze Jahr nichts anderes. Letzteres kann mir ein Mainhatten-Fahrer, Dersdner oder Kölner etc. nicht erzählen.


----------



## dubbel (31. März 2010)

auch wenn die fronten scheinbar feststehen: 

kann mir mal jemand erklären, inwiefern sich die anforderungen an den reifen bei tagestouren auf schotterwegen im mittelgebirge von tagestouren auf schotterwegen in den alpen unterscheiden? 
und sind tagestouren auf schotterwegen in den alpen wieder was anderes als 6 oder 7 tagestouren auf schotterwegen in den alpen in form eines alpencrosses in hinblick auf die reifenauswahl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphillerer (31. März 2010)

Nein. Bei Schotter kannst du einfach leicht fahren. Es ist doch der Witz: die meisten hier propagierten AC haben rund 50% Asphaltanteil, 45% Forst oder Schotter und 5% Trail. Diese 5% werden dann auch noch geschoben.


----------



## emvau (31. März 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Nein. Bei Schotter kannst du einfach leicht fahren. Es ist doch der Witz: die meisten hier propagierten AC haben rund 50% Asphaltanteil, 45% Forst oder Schotter und 5% Trail. Diese 5% werden dann auch noch geschoben.


ich sage dir, du planst schlecht. 

mei leut', ich fahre  mit einem oldschool-100mm und hs33. ich werde das fahren bis irgendetwas am rahmen bricht (ich nehme das durchaus auch mal  ran) .wenn das diesen sommer passiert, dann würde ich mich für ein pitch comp oder nerve am /vielleicht sogar nur 5.0) entscheiden. und mit diesem radl würde ich dann auch wirklich alles fahren (alpen, lago, hometrails an der isar/würm). warum sollte das nicht gehen?

ich habe jetzt übrigens einen NN hinten drauf. habe den im vorbeigehen für ganz wenig geld mitgenommen. für mich ist das schon ein leichter reifen (vorher stets conti  vertical in der drahtversion ). ich glaube nicht, dass ich damit irgendwie schneller sein werde

aber ich klink mich dann jetzt auch wirklich aus diesem thema aus. *gähn*


----------



## emvau (31. März 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Wenn du entsprechend platt wegen des schweren Gelumpes oben ankommst, kann mir keiner erzählen, dass er noch die mentale Kondition hat, um es auf härtesten Trails krachen lassen zu können.


fahr doch einfach so langsam, dass du eben nicht platt oben ankommst. oder hast du deadline-termine am pass?


----------



## Easy (31. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hm, du kommst aus hessen?
> Wenn er da hält, versuchst es in den Alpen?



Versteh nicht ganz, was Du meinst. 

Ich wollte nur sagen, dass wenn der Rocket Ron hier bei meinem Vorbereitungs-Trainingseinheiten gut durchkommt, ich es auch mit ihm beim AlpenX wagen würde, ggf. in Verbindung mit Latex-Schläuchen. Unsere Hessen-Trails sind eher weiche, meist nasse Waldböden mit Wurzeln. Fette, spitze Steine oder der ganz grobe Schotter wie in den Alpen sind hier weniger/kaum anzutreffen.


----------



## polo (31. März 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> in der zeit, in der hier sinnlos über die reifenwahl bei einem alpx diskutiert wird, würde ich an eurer stelle trainieren gehen. dann wird es immer unwichtiger ob der eine reifen ein paar gramm mehr oder weniger hat als der andere.



keine konstruktiven vorschläge bitte.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (31. März 2010)

emvau schrieb:


> ich sage dir, du planst schlecht.
> 
> mei leut', ich fahre  mit einem oldschool-100mm und hs33. ich werde das fahren bis irgendetwas am rahmen bricht (ich nehme das durchaus auch mal  ran) .wenn das diesen sommer passiert, dann würde ich mich für ein pitch comp oder nerve am /vielleicht sogar nur 5.0) entscheiden. und mit diesem radl würde ich dann auch wirklich alles fahren (alpen, lago, hometrails an der isar/würm). warum sollte das nicht gehen?
> 
> ...




coole Einstellung 


zu den anderen Themen... man braucht doch kein super Leichtbaubike für den AX. Ich fahr gerne mit 14-15kg rum... das ist doch kein Rennen. Spaß muss es machen!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Versteh nicht ganz, was Du meinst.
> 
> Ich wollte nur sagen, dass wenn der Rocket Ron hier bei meinem Vorbereitungs-Trainingseinheiten gut durchkommt, ich es auch mit ihm beim AlpenX wagen würde, ggf. in Verbindung mit Latex-Schläuchen. Unsere Hessen-Trails sind eher weiche, meist nasse Waldböden mit Wurzeln. Fette, spitze Steine oder der ganz grobe Schotter wie in den Alpen sind hier weniger/kaum anzutreffen.



Meinte es so, wie du es schreibst.
In Hessen findet man einen anderen Untergrund als in den Alpen.

Vielleicht sollte hier mal jeder schreiben, was er unter einem Alpencross versteht?
Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, dass es bei den Reifen so unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt?

Ich fange mal an:

-etwa 12.000- 14.000hm auf 8 Etappen
-Gepäck am Rücken
-Tour selbst geplant, kein Guide
-Unterkünfte vorher nicht reserviert (außer Hütten)
-15kg Bike
-Muddy Mary 2,35 (Tubeless)
-möglichst wenig Asphalt (wie durch die Apfelplantagen im Vinschgau)
-möglichst viele Trails runter (wie Tuxerjoch, Fimbapass oder Montozzoscharte)
-keine rasierten Beine
-Hose mit Taschen
-abends Bier und Pommes


----------



## dubbel (31. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte hier mal jeder schreiben, was er unter einem Alpencross versteht?
> Wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, dass es bei den Reifen so unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt?





dubbel schrieb:


> oder: es gibt eine vielzahl von kombinationen aus den anforderungen an pannenschutz / rollwiderstand / grip im nassen / grip im trockenen / fahren auf erde, schotter, forstwegen etc. / gewicht / abrieb / individuelle vorlieben / uphill vs. downhill / fahrtechnik / linie finden / wo-genau-in-den-alpen-fahr-ich-jetzt-rum und sicher noch -zig anderen (wetter, asphaltanteil, zeitmangen, ich könnte ewig weitermachen), so dass ich bei jeweils nur 3 abstufungen schon bei sechsstelligen permutationsmöglichkeiten ankomme, die die reifenauswahl potentiell beeinflussen.
> 
> und dann sagt irgendjemand: "nee, der taugt nix".



hallo echo.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (31. März 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> So, wie hier "argumentiert" wird, kommst du aber nicht auf 13 KG. 15 trifft es schon eher, um "Spaß" auf einem AX haben zu können.
> 
> Dieser Spaß ist doch auch vollkommen an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Wenn du entsprechend platt wegen des schweren Gelumpes oben ankommst, kann mir keiner erzählen, dass er noch die mentale Kondition hat, um es auf härtesten Trails krachen lassen zu können. Außer man shuttelt, oder man macht das ganze Jahr nichts anderes. Letzteres kann mir ein Mainhatten-Fahrer, Dersdner oder Kölner etc. nicht erzählen.



wenn ich platt oben ankomme, bin ich halt nicht gut genug trainiert und / oder mental vorbereitet und / oder bin zu schnell gefahren oder im "falschen" gang, hab zu wenig gegessen oder getrunken etc. pp.

ich bin sicher kein spitzensportler, es wird genug biker geben, die deutlich mehr im vorfeld trainieren und wesentlich fitter sind. trotzdem hatte ich nie probleme mit meinem fully mit gut 14,5 kg (plus werkzeug tasche unterm sattel plus eine trinkflasche). auch meine mitfahrer sind mit ähnlichem material unterwegs und auch die sind nie komplett am ende gewesen. wir fahren aber auch kein rennen, lassen usn ausreichend zeit, udn haben natürlich auch mehr als 5 % trailanteil bei unseren transalps. und die trails schieben wir auch nciht, sondern fahren sie so gut es geht. dass wir dann im schnitt bergauf selten mehr als 450 hm (inkl. pause) schaffen, interessiert mich nicht wirklich, wir starten früh und nutzen den tag aus, da sind auch etappen mit 2500 hm mal drin. lifte haben wir auch nie gebraucht.

in den alpen bin ich zum alpencross und wenn's klappt noch mal für ein WE zur skitour und ein, zwei wandertouren. that's it. dennoch kann ich den alpencross geniessen und es auch bergab krachen lassen, man muss halt wissen, wo seine grenzen liegen. aber man kann seine grenzen ja auch verschieben mit den jahren ...

auch mein hardtail, mit dem ich von 1999 bis 2006 meine transalps gemacht habe, war sicher kein allzu leichtes mit knapp 12 kg plus getränke + werkzeug. auch da hatte ich immer meinen spass.

und die reifen, die ich gefahren bin, waren recht unterschiedlich:

conti explorer 2.1 draht
irc mythos xc 2.1 draht
ritchey zmax 2.1 draht
conti vertical 2.3 faltbar
schwalber albert 2.25 faltbar

ich hatte genau 2 platten in all den jahren (inkl. der diversen mehrtagestouren), einmal dornengestrüpp (mantel + schlauch mehrfach durchlöchert ...) und einmal sicherheitsnadel auf schotterpiste --> mantel und schlauch durchstochen.

so ein riesen geschiss muss man aus meiner sicht also um die reifenwahl nicht machen, wir hatten oft harte trails unter den stollen und richtige "all mountain" reifen hatte ich ja nie drauf. gab dennoch keine probleme ... und ich bin fast alle reifen mindestens noch ein zweites mal beim alpencross gefahren!

ist aber schon klar, dass es bei dem thema immer zwei fronten geben wird, sei's drum, ein paar gramm extra stören mich nicht wirklich, mein rucksack ist sicher auch nie der leichteste und ich bin normal gross und schwer. 

mal schauen, ob die diskussion auch noch mal ein paar neue aspekte zu tage fördert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphillerer (31. März 2010)

Es wird doch von den Fat-Albert-Fahrern immer argumentiert, dass man *nur *mit schwerem Material Spaß haben kann. Warum seid ihr jetzt beleidigt, wenn man den Spieß rumdreht?


----------



## sipaq (31. März 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Es wird doch von den Fat-Albert-Fahrern immer argumentiert, dass man *nur *mit schwerem Material Spaß haben kann. Warum seid ihr jetzt beleidigt, wenn man den Spieß rumdreht?


Wahrscheinlich weil die Fat Albert Fahrer nie gesagt haben, dass es *nur* mit schwerem Material geht.

Ich weiß nur, dass *ich* es auf einem AX bergauf wie bergab krachen lassen will und mir da um Pannen keine Sorgen machen möchte. *Ich* hab auch keinen Bock an steilen schottrigen Anstiegen schieben zu müssen, weil die flachprofilierten Rennpellen da genadenlos durchrutschen.

Aber das ist *meine* Meinung. Vielleicht ist *meine* Fahrtechnik auch einfach nicht gut genug...


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (31. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Meinte es so, wie du es schreibst.
> In Hessen findet man einen anderen Untergrund als in den Alpen.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte hier mal jeder schreiben, was er unter einem Alpencross versteht?
> ...



So sieht ein Alpencross aus...  mehr muss man nicht sagen...

außer meine Reifen sind die NN  und ich mag auch Pizza

bin auch wieder auf Hosen mit Taschen umgestiegen.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## tintinMUC (31. März 2010)

gaehn ... ich geh jetz erst mal ne Woche ski fahren und hoffe ihr habt den fred bis dahin beerdigt


----------



## Scalpel3000 (31. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Meinte es so, wie du es schreibst.
> In Hessen findet man einen anderen Untergrund als in den Alpen.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte hier mal jeder schreiben, was er unter einem Alpencross versteht?
> ...



und wo bleibt der Spaß beim bergauf fahren..??
- 15Kg Bike
- Mudy-Mary 2,35 und noch Tubeless dazu
- viel Schotter bergauf--das möchte ich sehen..!!
- Tuxerjoch/Montozzo alles gefahren..?? ich glaube das kaum.
- Hosen mit Taschen...die wo man hängen bleibt und es keine vernüftigen Polster gibt..?? 
- Bier und Pommes am Abend, viel Fett und KH damit man schön träge wird..!!

- rasierte Beine braucht man nicht beim Radfahren, das ist richtig, aber sieht doch voll ******** aus bei einer kurzen Hose oder am Strand, wenn sich die Sonnencreme an den Bein-Haaren aufhängt..!! 
Igit..bäh ne datt will ich nicht..!!

Mensch, welche Frau steht denn auf behaarte Männerbeine...??

ich kenne keine einzige---

450 Hm mit Pause bei einem ca. 16KG leichten/ schweren Bike incls. 1x vollen Trinkflasche ca.800g, und Werkzeugtasche--?? etc...

schaff ich nicht...da bin ich zu schlecht trainiert....und obendrein würde mir die Quälerei mit den schlecht rollenden schweren Reifen keinen Spaß machen....ich würde damit nur bis zum "Mecki" oder in die "Wind's Bar" fahren wollen....


----------



## dubbel (31. März 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> @Scalpel: Dich nimmt das Thema ganz schön mit?!? Vielleicht doch mal zum Onkel Doktor auf die Couch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (31. März 2010)

Gegen Borniertheit hilft weder eine Couch noch der Onkel Doktor.


----------



## Uphillerer (31. März 2010)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> So sieht ein Alpencross aus...  mehr muss man nicht sagen...


 
Wer definiert das endgültig? Darf man weniger fahren, eventuell auch mehr? Ist das dann kein richtiger Alpencross mehr? Gehts auch ohne Bier und Pommes abends, oder hat man dann schon versagt?

Darf ich auch mit leichtem Bike sowohl rauf als auch runter Spaß haben? Und möchtest du mir gar nicht glauben, dass man mit leichtem Material auch runter richtig Spaß haben kann? Warum nicht?


----------



## dubbel (31. März 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Wer definiert das endgültig?


tja, während die einen versuchen, sich gegenseitig darin zu übertrumpfen, wie betont übergewichtig und chillig man an die sache rangeht, prahlt die andere hälfte, was sie für harte hunde sind, wie schnell sie ihre Hm hochspulen, wie leicht das zeug sein muss, und das nix dabei kaputtgeht. 
klar, dass sich da eine definitionslücke auftut.


----------



## Uphillerer (31. März 2010)

Nö, es heißt, dass man ohne Schwer keinen Spaß haben kann.


----------



## dubbel (31. März 2010)




----------



## Tobsn (31. März 2010)

Genau über das Buch hatten wir es heute Mittag.
Ist es wirklich so gut?
Besser als dieser Threat?
Oder mit Inhalt?


----------



## Easy (31. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> -etwa 12.000- 14.000hm auf 8 Etappen
> -Gepäck am Rücken
> -Tour selbst geplant, kein Guide
> -Unterkünfte vorher nicht reserviert (außer Hütten)
> ...



- 8 Etappen, Höhenmeter ??? sag ich Euch anschließend 
- klar Gepäck auf dem Rücken 
- Guide? Ich glaube, das bin ich sogar 
- ich werde vorher sicherheitshalber mal anrufen
- 11,3 kg  
- Reifen? siehe oben 
- Asphalt - ist wohl auch dabei und zwar nicht zu knapp 
- Trails - vom Limojoch muss ich wohl runterschieben
- natürlich rasierte Beine, was für eine Frage, bin ja auch eine SIE 
- Taschenhose oder Lycra? - mal gucken, zu was mir dann meine Waage rät, momentan eher Flatterhose  
- wenn ich schon in Südtirol an der Quelle bin, dann Rotwein, Almkäse und Bauernspeck - regionale Wirtschaft fördern!


----------



## Uphillerer (31. März 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


>


 
Und gelesen? Sehr zu empfehlen....

...im Jahr der Tuck-Hämorrhoiden-Salbe...



Easy schrieb:


> -- Trails - vom Limojoch muss ich wohl runterschieben
> -


 
Bestimmt nicht.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (31. März 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Wer definiert das endgültig? Darf man weniger fahren, eventuell auch mehr? Ist das dann kein richtiger Alpencross mehr? Gehts auch ohne Bier und Pommes abends, oder hat man dann schon versagt?
> 
> Darf ich auch mit leichtem Bike sowohl rauf als auch runter Spaß haben? Und möchtest du mir gar nicht glauben, dass man mit leichtem Material auch runter richtig Spaß haben kann? Warum nicht?



jeder soll tun und lassen was er will... ich mag es halt eher chilliger... mit Pizza, mal Pommes, Bier und Cola am Abend 

ich benutze auch am liebsten mein Canyon mit 85mm Federweg (schön leicht). Aber ich fahr auch ohne Probleme jeden Pass was ich erreichen will mit dem AM.

ich bin auch schon Touren nach der Uhr gefahren und nicht nur gemütlich. Je nach Laune halt... deswegen gibt es nicht das perfekte Rezept...

Aber ich find es toll hier mit euch allen zu schreiben und mal zu lesen was jeder so über das biken denkt.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (31. März 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> - 8 Etappen, Höhenmeter ??? sag ich Euch anschließend
> - klar Gepäck auf dem Rücken
> - Guide? Ich glaube, das bin ich sogar
> - ich werde vorher sicherheitshalber mal anrufen
> ...





Super, das passt, das Material und die Einstellung...!!

darf ich mit fahren..??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> und wo bleibt der Spaß beim bergauf fahren..??in der Umgebung, den Bergen, der Ruhe
> - 15Kg Bike
> - Mudy-Mary 2,35 und noch Tubeless dazu jep, keine Durchschläge mehr!
> - viel Schotter bergauf--das möchte ich sehen..!! vielleicht trifft man sich mal?
> ...


  die Wochenendtouren sollten ausreichen als Trainingseinheiten

Ich hoffe, die Leute nehmen das nicht alles toternst! Jeder soll fahren wie er will. Mancher kommt mit Glück auf dünnen Rennpellen üner die Alpen, andere brauchen sie nicht weil sie runter meist schieben. Ist doch schissegal! Ich denke wir helfen uns in den Bergen gegenseitig, egal ob Wolle oder nicht. Also, raus aufs Bike!


----------



## Scalpel3000 (31. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> die Wochenendtouren sollten ausreichen als Trainingseinheiten
> 
> Ich hoffe, die Leute nehmen das nicht alles toternst! Jeder soll fahren wie er will. Mancher kommt mit Glück auf dünnen Rennpellen üner die Alpen, andere brauchen sie nicht weil sie runter meist schieben. Ist doch schissegal! Ich denke wir helfen uns in den Bergen gegenseitig, egal ob Wolle oder nicht. Also, raus aufs Bike!





genau....

übrigens..beides bin ich mit dünnen Racepellen 2.0er Maxxis Larsen gefahren/gelaufen...die Stufen am Tuxer nicht, die Montozzo bis auf 2-3 Stellen auch nicht..!!

war trotzdem Geil, dafür den letzten Anstieg zum Tuxer Joch Haus gefahren..!!

man sieht sich..!! hoffentlich bald mal..!!---


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. März 2010)

das letzte Stück zum Tuxerjach Haus ist schon eine stramme Nummer!
Bin ich nichtmehr gefahren..............


----------



## subdiver (1. April 2010)

Vielleicht könnten wir hier noch die Frage diskutieren,
"welchen Lenker für den Alpencross ?"


----------



## mw.dd (1. April 2010)

subdiver schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnten wir hier noch die Frage diskutieren,
> "welchen Lenker für den Alpencross ?"



Das müßt Ihr Eingeborenen jetzt selber machen, da mir und allen anderen, die nördlich des Weißwurstäquator ihren Hauptwohnsitz haben leider die entsprechende Kompetenz abgesprochen wurde


----------



## Elmar Neßler (1. April 2010)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> genau....
> 
> übrigens..beides bin ich mit dünnen Racepellen 2.0er Maxxis Larsen gefahren/gelaufen...die Stufen am Tuxer nicht, die Montozzo bis auf 2-3 Stellen auch nicht..!!
> 
> ...



womit man dann aber nur beim thema "leichtes / schweres bike" ist, sondern dann geht's eben auch um fahrtechnik beim uphill und downhill sowie um kraft. die meisten sind beim uphill nicht wirklich gut, kaum, dass man mal etwas das gewicht verlagern müsste, um hinten nicht durchzudrehen oder mal bei 15 % über eine kleine wurzel drüber muss, ist's vorbei und sie müssen runter vom bike ... aber wenn man auch bergauf eine halbwegs gescheite fahrtechnik hat und fit ist, dann spielt das bike und dessen gewicht nicht die entscheidende rolle. ich fahr solche rampen mit meinem hardtail oder fully rauf, das ist mir dann egal, da ich bei beiden bikes weiss, wie ich mich in "grenzsituationen" verhalten muss (z.b. pfunderer joch, passo cercena etc.) - "beissen" muss ich mit beiden untersätzen, aber wenn ich das will, dann klappt so ein steiler uphill auch mit dem schweren bike. das ist dann die mentale stärke, die mich letztlich den berg rauf bringt  dass ich dann auch schiebenderweise ähnlich schnell wäre, lassen wir jetzt aber mal ausser acht 

natürlich gibt's auch leute mit schwerer ausrüstung, die sich ordentlich bergauf schinden (ich hab am tremalzo mal einen auf der teerstrasse getroffen, der war halt nicht fit genug für sein schweres equipment und hat sich sichtlich die an sich gar nicht mal steile strasse raufgequält ... da hatte ich schon etwas mitleid ...), aber es gibt auch leute mit leichtem equipment, die dann rauf oder runter überfordert sind (am eisjöchl hab ich bei den 5 mal, die ich da war, fast ausschliesslich die "race-fraction" gesehen, die in den kurven und bei den wasserrinnen die probleme hatte und dann mit blockiertem reifen da rumgeeiert ist oder ständig probleme mit ein- und ausklicken hatte. und ich bin da auch mal mit race-hardtail und mal mit fully runter, aber letztlich ging das auch mit dem hardtail (ohne clickies) ohne probleme und mit viel spass (und eine übermässig tolle fahrtechnik hab ich nun auch nicht ...).

ansonsten siehe tomCanyon_1 von gestern 17:25 ... kann ich direkt unterschreiben.

freue mich schon auf die nächste diskussion über die lenker! hehe ... mindestens 680 mm breit muss der ja schon sein, oder? ;-)


----------



## Uphillerer (1. April 2010)

subdiver schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnten wir hier noch die Frage diskutieren,
> "welchen Lenker für den Alpencross ?"


 
Ich werfe mal Scandium von KCNC in den Raum. Klar, bricht nach den ersten Kilomtern, lebensgefährlich, unverantwortlich, aber schön leicht. Bei mir hat der schon problemlose 100 Tsd. HM hinter sich und ich durfte meine Körner für den Trail aufsparen.  Das Gleiche gilt übrigens für meine KCNC Pro Lite Sattelstütze aus Scandium.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. April 2010)

OK, neues Thema:

Ich fahre seit meinem ersten AX im Jahr 2000 einen gekröpften DH Lenker der 700mm breit ist. Er ist 12 Grad nach hinten gebogen.
Auf einem 75mm Vorbau mit 6 Grad.

Ich fahre aber keine Spacer!
Sonst hat man zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad.
Den Druck benötige ich beim bergab fahren (nicht wie jetzt sicher der eine oder andere glaubt für hoch!)

Auch eine Absenkubng habe ich nicht.

Der breite Lenker bietet einfach viel mehr Kontrolle und ich will ihn nichtmehr missen.

Vielleicht noch eins: Ich fahre das ganze Jahr ein und das selbe Bike. Für den AX bekommt es nur eine Satteltasche und 2 Flaschenhalter.

So, der nächste bitte!


----------



## Uphillerer (1. April 2010)

Der Bone Flat von KCNC hat 600 mm und das Eisjöchl nach Pfelders runter macht mit damit zum "größten Teil" auch keine Angst. Dafür wiegt er aber auch nur 135 Gramm. 

Es ist eine Frage der Gewöhnung. Schaut mal, womit die Spitz CC runterbügelt. Da würden andere schon ein Enduro für empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (1. April 2010)

subdiver schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnten wir hier noch die Frage diskutieren,
> "welchen Lenker für den Alpencross ?"



Hey Leute, das war Spaß !!!


----------



## dubbel (1. April 2010)




----------



## sipaq (1. April 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Es ist eine Frage der Gewöhnung. Schaut mal, womit die Spitz CC runterbügelt. Da würden andere schon ein Enduro für empfehlen.


Die CC-Weltelite kann halt fahren. 

Kumpel von mir war letztes Jahr in einem Enduro-Camp auf La Palma unterwegs. In der Gruppe war auch eine Weltcup-CC-Fahrerin mit Ihrem 80mm Race-Fully. Die gute Frau hat die 160mm-Fraktion wohl reihenweise nass gemacht. Die Jungs fanden es irgendwie alle befremdlich, dass das Mädel nach La Palma gekommen war um "Fahrtechnik zu lernen".


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. April 2010)

subdiver schrieb:


> Hey Leute, das war Spaß !!!



Egal, Ostern soll es scheiss Wetter geben.....


----------



## subdiver (1. April 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Egal, Ostern soll es scheiss Wetter geben.....



Ok , Lowriser 640mm Breite mit 100mm Vorbau am Marathonfully.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. April 2010)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Der Bone Flat von KCNC hat 600 mm und das Eisjöchl nach Pfelders runter macht mit damit zum "größten Teil" auch keine Angst..............



Ist auch ein schickes Päddchen!
Bis auf den Abschnitt mit der Treppe, den würde ich auch nicht mit einem noch so breiten Lenker fahren wollen.

Abes sonst, sofort wieder!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailblizz (1. April 2010)

Wie wär's mit dem?









Damit müsste man doch für jeden Weg optimal gerüstet sein


----------



## tiroler1973 (2. April 2010)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ok , Lowriser 640mm Breite mit 100mm Vorbau am Marathonfully.


Seit wann habts ihr in Bayern so schmale Schultern?


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (2. April 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Seit wann habts ihr in Bayern so schmale Schultern?



bestimmt ist er auch nur ein "Zugreister"


----------



## tiroler1973 (2. April 2010)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> bestimmt ist er auch nur ein "Zugreister"


Bei uns sagt man "zuagroasta".


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (2. April 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Bei uns sagt man "zuagroasta".



hab es so geschrieben... das es jeder versteht...

Kannst auch zu einem sagen der schmale schultern hat, "das e a Krischbele is"...  Wilkommen im Allgäu


----------



## subdiver (5. April 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Seit wann habts ihr in Bayern so schmale Schultern?



Wie breit sollte Deiner Meinung nach an einem Racefully der Lenker sein ?
Schöne Ostern noch


----------



## subdiver (5. April 2010)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> bestimmt ist er auch nur ein "Zugreister"



Und das schreibt ein Datschiburger


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (5. April 2010)

subdiver schrieb:


> Und das schreibt ein Datschiburger



Ohje... so Oberbayern sind auch hier


----------



## toslson (5. April 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> OK, neues Thema:
> 
> Ich fahre seit meinem ersten AX im Jahr 2000 einen gekröpften DH Lenker !




Thema ist "MTB-Reifen für Alpencross"

für das Thema Lenker bitte einfach woanders suchen / posten !
sicherlich wird dir dort jemand helfen wenn du nett bist.

Vielen Dank und Gruss 
T


----------



## genius71 (25. Mai 2010)

Vogtländer schrieb:


> Hallo Herbert,
> hatte voriges Jahr bei unserer Transalp Schwalbe Albert 2,25 in der Ausführung Alpencross aufgezogen. Super gelaufen, keine Probleme, keine Panne. Hier ein Beispiellink zur 2008er Version: http://www.actionsports.de/product_info.php?refID=froogle&products_id=11153. Ab dieses Jahr gibt es- glaube ich - sogar noch Front- und Rear- Version.



Hi,
na ja. Keine Probleme, ganz ehrlich, das hat nichts zu sagen. Kommt auch immer auf den AlpenX selbst an. Ich hatte NN. Die hatten auch durchgehalten, sind mir aber zu schwammig, nicht spurtreu. Und letztes Jahr war danach ein Schlitz in der Seitenwand. Luft und alles gehalten. Sich besser als der rasende Ralph & Co. Fürs Grobe habe ich leider auch noch nicht den richtigen gefunden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grothauu (25. Mai 2010)

Zu Reifen ist ja schon Alles gesagt worden, nur nicht von mir . 

Wenn der AX nicht durch sehr extremes Gelände geht und auch Etappen auf festem Boden enthält, dann habe ich sehr gute Erfahrung mit Fat Albert front und (bleibt locker) Smart Sam hinten gemacht. 

Vorne FA spurtreu und bremstark, hinten SS wenig Rollwiderstand. Der FA vorne macht aufgrund des geringen Auglagedrucks auch bei Teerpassagen in meinen Augen eine überraschend gute Figur. Ein bisschen laut, aber nett zu den Muskeln.

Ich fuhr früher Nobby Nic front/rear. Der NN hat mich weder vorne noch hinten überzeugt hat (Verschleiß, vorne auf Schotter unsicher)). Der Wechsel von NN vorne auf FA vorne war für mich eine kleine "Offenbarung". Ich fühle mich viel sicherer. HInten hat er auf Teeruphills bei meinen 1,98m, 96kg+Gepäck+Bike einfach zu sehr über den Teer gerubbelt, so lange er noch Profil hatte, was dann nicht lange der Fall war.  Das heißt nicht, dass NN ein schlechter Reifen ist, wir diskutieren hier auf hohem Niveau. 

Smart Sam vorne hatte ich auch schon und aber er ist dort auf losem Untergrund in Kurven mäßig vertrauenserweckend. Hier liegt NN sicher wesentlich besser, der FA spielt aber nochmal eine Liga höher. Hinten spielt die leichte Unsicherheit von SS aber keine große Rolle, weil das gut zu beherrschen ist. Und beim AX wühlt man sich weder tagelang durch Schlamm, noch sind bei den "Normalrouten" in meinen Augen hinten Downhillschlappen erforderlich.

Uli


----------



## Spenglerextrem (14. Juni 2010)

Qgrothauu

So schlecht ist die Kombi nicht !

Meine Freundin fährt gerade Maxis Minion vorne und Crossmark hinten und ist glücklich damit.

Duch die unterschiedlichen Ansprüche an Vorder- und Hinterrad ists eigentich unlogisch den selben Reifen auf beiden zu fahren.


----------



## toslson (21. Juli 2010)

hi, hier kurz mein Reifen Kombi Erfahrungsbericht ax 2010
Garmisch -Gardasee
- 7 Etappen ,,ca.  500 km  - 11350 hm up  - 11750 hm down
- 20 % Asphalt, 45 % Schotter,, 20 % Trails/Down 10% Tragen Schieben
-Hinten : Tubeless Racing Ralph, Vorne Tubless Rocket Ron beides auf XT Felgen

Resultat
keine Panne, kein Luftnachfüllen , 
Schotter hoch top, 
Schotter runter uahh schwimmt schnell wening gripp
Singel, veblockt trocken, beides Top
Verschleiss, wenig


----------



## umtreiber (21. Juli 2010)

hi, hier kurz mein Reifen Kombi Erfahrungsbericht frax 2010
Seefeld - Sölden
- 5 Etappen ,ca. 220 km - 12000 hm up & down
- 50 % geile Trails, 30 % fahrbare Anstiege, 20 % Schieben, 10% Tragen
- Hinten: 2.4 FatA , Vorne:  2.35 Minion

Resultat
3 platten/durchschläge,
viel geile trails , viel schweiss, viel verschleiss
(FatA hinten aufgeschnitten, konnte aber weiterfahren)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/8/2/0/_/large/trail-transalp.jpg

Fazit: der Reifen muss zum bike/einsatzzweck und fahrverhalten/-können passen, der rest ist quack. tubeless wäre aber ne feine sache...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juli 2010)

Hier mal mein Erfahrungsbericht bezgl. Reifen beim AlpenX:
Alpencross: St.Anton - Riva mit Fimba, Forcola, Montozzo, Tremalzo etc.
Bike: Ghost HT
Reifen: Schwalbe Albert Perf. 2.1
Platten: 0
StÃ¼rze: 0
Gefahren: 99%
Kostenpunkt: 24 â¬ 2xReifen - 8â¬ 2xSchlÃ¤uch

Es muss also nicht immer High-Tech sein


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Juli 2010)

umtreiber schrieb:


> - 5 Etappen ,ca. 220 km - 12000 hm up & down
> - 50 % geile Trails, 30 % fahrbare Anstiege, 20 % Schieben, 10% Tragen


Servus!
50%+30%+20%+10%=110% und da seid ihr nie eine Verbindungsstrecke gefahren.

Fazit: In München fliegen die Maßkrüge mal wieder recht tief.  Einen gewissen Drang zur Übertreibung kann man da schon erkennen.


----------



## umtreiber (22. Juli 2010)

ja mei...i hob mi hoid a bisl varechned


----------



## Spargel (22. Juli 2010)

Sieben Jahre Transalps incl zwei Dreiwochentouren letztes Jahr, eine halbe Panne* immer mit UST Fat Alberts. Die letzten Dreiwochentouren "unnötigerweise" zur Sicherheit mit Milch.
* Dornen-Durchstich, Dorn drin gelassen, jeden Tag minimal nachgepumpt, zuhause Dorne raus und repariert.

Mag sein, dass die FatAl bei schmierigen Bedingungen nicht optimal sind, wie manche hier schreiben, das höre ich aber auch von jedem Reifen und das selbe Gefühl habe ich auch bei meinen Bergschuhen mit Vibramsohle, läuft also wohl unter Wunderwaffen gibts halt nicht. Ich habe grad wieder welche gekauft - wozu wechseln, wenn sie sich ordentlich fahren und pannensicher sind. Reizen würde mich evtl. ein vergleichbarer Conti-Reifen mit Black Chili, weil ich beim Rennrad mit dem GP 4000s sehr zufrieden bin, aber da gibts nur die massivere Rubber Queen (a la Muddy Mary) oder deutlich leichtere, da warte ich noch ab. 

Aber NUR noch UST, das war dortmals ein guter Tipp vom Serac Joe. 

ciao Christian


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (23. Juli 2010)

wie findet ihr den neuen Mountain King? Fahr bis jetzt immer den NN. Hinten finde ich den NN super... Vorne ganz OK... 

Wie ist der Mountain King Vorne?

Gruß
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstengelin (26. Juli 2010)

Hier mal mein Erfahrungsbericht bezgl. Reifen beim AlpenX:

Alpencross: Start nahe Stuttgart - München - Chiemsee - Zillertal - Pfitzerjoch - Pfundererjoch - Alfred Munckel Weg - Mahlknechtjoch - Passo Lusia - Monte Grappa - Bassano
800 km 16.000 Höhenmeter
Bike: Stevens Cyclocrosser (Querfeldeinrennrad)
Reifen: Racing Ralph 35 mm 28 Zoll
Platten vorne: 0
Platten hinten: 0

Gefahren: 95%
Geschoben 0%
Getragen 5%

Ich hatte aber auch schon auf einer Ausfahrt 80 km durch den Schwäbischen Wald vier Platten an einem Tag.
Es muss also nicht immer ein 5 Zoll breiter Traktorreifen auf dem AlpenX sein


----------



## sub-xero (27. Juli 2010)

Schwalbe Nobby Nic ist immer noch der Reifen meiner Wahl.
Platten hatte ich keinen. So sah der neue Reifen allerdings nach 7 Tagen schwierigster Trails aus (hat aber dennoch keine Probleme gemacht):


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (27. Juli 2010)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Schwalbe Nobby Nic ist immer noch der Reifen meiner Wahl.
> Platten hatte ich keinen. So sah der neue Reifen allerdings nach 7 Tagen schwierigster Trails aus (hat aber dennoch keine Probleme gemacht):



Fährst du vorne und hinten den Nobby?


----------



## lens83 (27. Juli 2010)

bist Du den nn als evo variante gefahren? also ohne snake skin bzw. double defense?


----------



## sub-xero (27. Juli 2010)

lens83 schrieb:


> bist Du den nn als evo variante gefahren? also ohne snake skin bzw. double defense?



Ganz genau.


----------



## sub-xero (27. Juli 2010)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> Fährst du vorne und hinten den Nobby?



Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lens83 (27. Juli 2010)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Ganz genau.



ok passt. 
nach der madritschjoch abfahrt vergange woche hatte ich den eindruck, dass die reifen der evo variante für einen ac vielleicht zu wenig sein könnten. insbesondere der racing ralph evo hinten hat schon etwas gelitten.


----------



## gzero (28. Juli 2010)

Mal eine blöde, aber wirklich ernst gemeinde Frage: " Hat schon mal jemand biliig-Reifen aus dem Supermarkt ausprobiert ?"
(Würde es ja selber nicht tun, aber viell. hat ja jemand Erfahrung damit)


----------



## tiroler1973 (28. Juli 2010)

gzero schrieb:


> Mal eine blöde, aber wirklich ernst gemeinde Frage: " Hat schon mal jemand biliig-Reifen aus dem Supermarkt ausprobiert ?"
> (Würde es ja selber nicht tun, aber viell. hat ja jemand Erfahrung damit)


Ja und die funktionieren auch. Habe in einem Seitental nichts anderes bekommen als irgend sowas "chinesisches". Fazit: Habe ich ohne Probleme runter gefahren wie andere Teile auch. Gripp war ein bisserl wenig im Gelände. Das ist jetzt aber auch so: Vorher hatte ich hinten einen Mountainking und jetzt einen Fat Albert drauf. Der Fette ist abseits der Straßen schon stabiler als der Mountainking.


----------



## muddymartin (2. August 2010)

Alpencross vergangene Woche 6 Tage, 10.000hm, ausgewogenes Verhältnis zwischen Trail, Schotter, Asphalt. Teilweise matschige Verhältnisse plus Neuschnee am Fimberpass.
Keine Probleme mit Kombi Fat Albert Evo vorne und Nobby Nic DD Evo hinten. Keine Platten. Bin seiterher vorne auch NN gefahren, der FA hat mich jedoch beim plus an Grip überzeugt.


----------



## transalbi (2. August 2010)

Auf einem 26er MTB würde ich einen 26er Reifen montieren. Auf einem 29-Zoller dann einen 29er Reifen.

Albi


----------



## tintinMUC (3. August 2010)

transalbi schrieb:


> Auf einem 26er MTB würde ich einen 26er Reifen montieren. Auf einem 29-Zoller dann einen 29er Reifen.
> 
> Albi


macht Sinn ... so halbwegs


----------



## MagicSven (21. Mai 2012)

Vorne: Schwalbe NobbyNic 2,25
Hinten: Schwalbe Racing Ralph

beides mal die normale TL-Ready Ausführung mit Schlauch (Schwalbe SV14)
und zusätzlich Pannenmilch im Schlauch.

Bester Pannenschutz da Schlauch + Dichtmilch bei relativ geringem Gewicht.


----------



## transalbi (21. Mai 2012)

Warum noch einen Schlauch, wenn Dichtmilch?
Reifen: Maxxis Aspen
Nobby Nic ist so ziemlich das letzte, was Rollkomfort, Grip etc. auf verschiedenen Untergründen angeht. Das die in diversen Tests dubioser BIKE Magazine immer noch gut dastehen, ist wahrscheinlich auf massive Korruption zurückzuführen. 
Ich kann das beurteilen, weil ich in den letzten Jahren pro Jahr durchschnittlich 5000 km offroadd in den Alpen und am Gardasee unterwegs war.

Albi


----------



## Vogtländer (22. Mai 2012)

Bin 2008 mit Albert (2,25 front und rear) in AC- Ausführung (verstärkte Seitenwand, Durchschlagschutz) mit Hardtail von Mittenwald zum Gardasee über Karwendel, Pfitscherjoch, Brogles, Seiseralm, Reiterjoch, Mangenpass,  7 Gemeinden und Finonchio gefahren: null Probleme oder Pannen. 2010 dann mit Cube AMS mit vorn Albert (der von 2008) und hinten Smart Sam (2,25 AC- Ausführung) von Garmisch nach Riva über Dirstentritt, Fimba, Val d`Uina,
Umbrail, Gavia, Brentas, Passo Rango mit viel Regen und Schnee am Fimba gefahren- auch null Pannen.


----------



## sub-xero (22. Mai 2012)

Ich werde dieses Jahr meinen Alpencross mit Hans Dampf Trailstar vorne und hinten fahren. Bin schon gespannt, glaube aber nicht, dass ich einen großen Unterschied zum Nobby Nic bemerken werde.

Die vorigen Jahre bin ich immer Nobby Nic vorne und hinten gefahren, und war mit den Reifen äußerst zufrieden. Grip bergab erstklassig, fahrverhalten bergauf ebenso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (22. Mai 2012)

Bleibt noch zu erwähnen, dass die Reifenwahl auch stark von der Art des Alpencross abhängt. In den Westalpen z. B. würde ich mich nicht mit NN vorne und hinten trauen. Da hat sich bei mir nun zum drittenmal der FA bestens bewährt.


----------



## 3cinos (22. Mai 2012)

Was für den einen optimal ist, muss für den anderen nicht autom. passen. Die Reifenwahl hängt stark von
 - der Rahmengeometrie
 - der Sitzposition (Sattelüberhöhung)
 - dem Fahrergewicht
 - dem Luftdruck
mit ab.


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Mai 2012)

3cinos schrieb:


> Was für den einen optimal ist, muss für den anderen nicht autom. passen. Die Reifenwahl hängt stark von
> - der Rahmengeometrie
> - der Sitzposition (Sattelüberhöhung)
> - dem Fahrergewicht
> ...


Genau deshalb führen Reifendiskussionen auch nie zu einem Ergebnis. 

Man kann eigentlich nur Empfehlungen aussprechen, die auf eingenen Erfahrungen und Schlussfolgerungen beruhen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Mai 2012)

Die Reifendiskussion ist im Hobbybereich so oder so sinnlos. Den Reifen verwenden, den man sonst auch drauf hat, wenn man mit dem zufrieden ist.


----------



## Hofbiker (22. Mai 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Die Reifendiskussion ist im Hobbybereich so oder so sinnlos. Den Reifen verwenden, den man sonst auch drauf hat, wenn man mit dem zufrieden ist.



Ja, da sehe ich auch so! 

Ich wechsele beim Auto die Reifen für den Urlaub auch nicht!


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Mai 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Die Reifendiskussion ist im Hobbybereich so oder so sinnlos. Den Reifen verwenden, den man sonst auch drauf hat, wenn man mit dem zufrieden ist.



Jein. Wenn einer ansonsten nur im Flachland unterwegs ist, ist es schon ein Thema was man in den Alpen an Reifen braucht. Und wie gsagt ist Alpen auch nicht gleich Alpen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Mai 2012)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Jein. Wenn einer ansonsten nur im Flachland unterwegs ist, ist es schon ein Thema was man in den Alpen an Reifen braucht. Und wie gsagt ist Alpen auch nicht gleich Alpen.


Naja, es gibt ja auch im Flachland Trails und Forstwege. Ausserdem habe ich bei meinen Reifen noch nie drauf gschaut ob "Alpentauglich" drauf steht. Der Ami müsste dann ja "Rocky proofed" drauf stehen haben, die Neuseeländer "Remarkables preferred".


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Mai 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt ja auch im Flachland Trails und Forstwege. Ausserdem habe ich bei meinen Reifen noch nie drauf gschaut ob "Alpentauglich" drauf steht. Der Ami müsste dann ja "Rocky proofed" drauf stehen haben, die Neuseeländer "Remarkables preferred".



Das könnte daran liegen, dass Du in Tirol wohnst 
Ich komme ursprünglich aus Franken und da sehen die Trails schon deutlich anders aus als in den Alpen. Eher wurzelig und schalmmig im Gegensatz zu den oft felsigen steinigen Untergrund in den Ostalpen. In den Westalpen sind die Wege noch deutlich felsiger und Forstwege verdienen den Namen oft nicht wirklich. Darum spielt für mich auch eine entscheidende Rolle wo ich den Reifen hauptsätzlich einsetzen will.

Ich persönlich hab das mit zwei unterschiedlichen Bikes gelöst, die natürlich auch unterschiedlich bereift sind. Mein Altitude (FA/MM) fürs Grobe und mein Element (NN/NN) für softere Alpentouren  und die Isartrails. So spare ich mir das ständige Reifen ummontieren


----------



## sub-xero (22. Mai 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Die Reifendiskussion ist im Hobbybereich so oder so sinnlos. Den Reifen verwenden, den man sonst auch drauf hat, wenn man mit dem zufrieden ist.




So sehe ich das auch, zu 100%. Ich merke die Unterschiede sowieso kaum, solange ich kein Rennen fahre. Mir kommt es mehr an auf Pannensicherheit und Robustheit. Vor 10 Jahren hatte ich auf meinem MTB noch die Schwalbe Marathon und bin damit Trails gefahren, an denen Biker mit Stollenreifen geschoben haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (22. Mai 2012)

sub-xero schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch, zu 100%. Ich merke die Unterschiede sowieso kaum, solange ich kein Rennen fahre. Mir kommt es mehr an auf Pannensicherheit und Robustheit. Vor 10 Jahren hatte ich auf meinem MTB noch die Schwalbe Marathon und bin damit Trails gefahren, an denen Biker mit Stollenreifen geschoben haben.



Wenn du den Unterschied eh nicht merkst, könntest Du ja immer noch Schwalbe Marathon fahren. Das wirst du aber vermutlich nicht tun, oder? 

Fakt ist, dass kein Teil am Rad das Fahrverhalten und das Gewicht des Bikes so stark verändert wie die Reifen. Die Unterschiede sind enorm und die merkt man nicht nur im Rennen. 

Darum ist es schon sinnvoll das Jemand es nur beim AX mit schwereren Gelände zu tun hat für den Alpencross robustere Reifen aufzieht. 

Wenn du eh jedes WE in den Alpen unterwegs bist, musst Du Dir natürlich keine Gedanken über spezielle Reifen für den AX machen, soweit bin ich bei Euch.


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Mai 2012)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Darum ist es schon sinnvoll das Jemand es nur beim AX mit schwereren Gelände zu tun hat für den Alpencross robustere Reifen aufzieht.
> 
> Wenn du eh jedes WE in den Alpen unterwegs bist, musst Du Dir natürlich keine Gedanken über spezielle Reifen für den AX machen, soweit bin ich bei Euch.


Man kann über jedes Thema philosophieren und Doktorarbeiten schreiben. Danach lass'n wir noch TÜV und DEKRA drüber kucken. Schicken das Ergebnis als mangelhaft zurück zu den Produzenten. Lassen das Rad noch 10 mal neu erfinden und dann - und nur dann - kann man vernünftig durch die Alpen dingeln. Wenn dann nicht noch ein gewisses Restrisiko wäre.


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Mai 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Man kann über jedes Thema philosophieren und Doktorarbeiten schreiben. Danach lass'n wir noch TÜV und DEKRA drüber kucken. Schicken das Ergebnis als mangelhaft zurück zu den Produzenten. Lassen das Rad noch 10 mal neu erfinden und dann - und nur dann - kann man vernünftig durch die Alpen dingeln. Wenn dann nicht noch ein gewisses Restrisiko wäre.



Geht es in einem Bike-Internet-Forum eigentlich nicht genau darum, dass man über Themen diskutiert?


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Mai 2012)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Geht es in einem Bike-Internet-Forum eigentlich nicht genau darum, dass man über Themen diskutiert?


Ja, darum geht's in einem Forum. Man bekommt aber im Bezug auf Reifen verdammt viele unterschiedliche Antworten. ... und alle sind richtig, weil hoffentlich jeder seine Aussage auf seine eigene Erfahrung baut. Schlussendlich kommt man zu der Erkenntnis, dass die Topmodelle aller Hersteller super sind. OK - die Topmodelle verschleißen sehr schnell. Dann gehen wir schon in die zweite Reihe - da ist dann der Gripp unter gewissen Bedingungen schon nicht mehr so toll - das merken zwar 95% aller Fahrer nicht, ist aber der Punkt wo dann schon jeder Zweite beginnt zu zweifeln, ob er sich nicht doch das Topmodell kaufen soll. Dann gibt's spezielle Reifen für irgendwas. Super Gripp wenn steinig, aber auf Teer ein bisserl schlechter. Da beginnt man dann schon wieder zu zweifeln, weil der Großteil der Kilometer ja doch auf Teer gefressen wird. Pannensicherheit ist auch ganz wichtig. Wobei man einfach bemerken muss, dass es Leute gibt, die einfach begnadet sind, jeden Reifen zu plätten, weil's einfach überall drüber und überall rein fahren. Ich kann über einen Gehsteig meinem Reifen so einen Snakebite verpassen, dass selbst einem Vollgummireifen die Luft ausgehen würde, wenn er eine drinnen hätte.

Meine Erfahrung und wie ich meine Reifen auswähle: Ich gehe zum Händler und frag ihn mal, was über die Saison so an Reifen über geblieben ist. Meist bleiben dem Händler Reifen über, da es bei Luxusbikern wie wir es sind, natürlich ein spezieller Reifen drauf sein muss und der Reifen, der ab Werk bei einem neuen Hobel dabei ist, nicht der ist, den man haben will. Somit bleiben die "Werksreifen" über. ... und ich kaufe mir dann um's halbe Geld die Reifen, die ab Werk niemand haben will. Ist halt dann ein "Smart Sam" oder ein "Little Albert" oder ähnliches. ... und ich merke den Unterschied zu einem Racing Ralph auch nicht, weil ich nicht den direkten Vergleich habe. Ich fahre aber ausschließlich in den Alpen und ein bisserl in den Beskiden. Mein Vater ist mit einem Nobby Nick über die Alpen - war auch gut. So, das sind alles Reifen, die man im Gelände verwenden kann, haben alle Vor- und Nachteile, wenn man sie auf den Prüfstand stellt, aber man kommt mit den Dingern verdammt gut über die Alpen. ... und den Mountainking hatte ich auch. War dem Ralph in allen Dingen recht ähnlich. So und jetzt habe ich selber schon über 5 bis 6 unterschiedliche Reifen gehabt. Modelle aus den Jahren 2009, 2010 und 2011 - wir haben 2012 - da gibt's sicher Änderungen. Wieviel ist dann meine Erfahrung noch Wert?


----------



## Sepp290579 (17. Juli 2012)

transalbi schrieb:


> Nobby Nic ist so ziemlich das letzte, was Rollkomfort, Grip etc. auf verschiedenen Untergründen angeht.


 
Habe seit kurzem ein neues MTB und da ist vorne wie hinten der NN Faltreifen drauf. Auf einer leicht schlammigen Strecke war es wie auf Eis. Der Hinterreifen ist enfach weggegangen... Ist das normal?? 
Da es demnächst in die Dolomiten geht, denke ich wieder über den FA vorne wie hinten mit Snakeskin nach. Macht sich zwar nicht so dolle auf meinem Race-/Tourenfully, aber kennen den noch von meinem alten Rad und hatte mit dem nie Probleme! Order gibt es eine günstigere Alternative?


----------



## Deleted 135471 (2. August 2012)

..da werde ich auch mal meinen Senf zu geben.
Also beim letzten AX fuhr ich hinten wie vorn Nobby Nic 2.4 Evo .
Ist ein Kompromiss zw. Rollwiderstand und  Grip.
Heuer wird es 13 Tage Westalpen sein.
Da mich der NN auf dem Vorderrad nicht so überzeugen konnte,wird vorn der Fat Albert 2.4 und hinten wie gehabt NN in 2.4 aufgezogen sein.
...mal schauen
Ich denke mir der gute Albert wird mir viel Sicherheit am Vorderrad geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (3. August 2012)

Bislang bin ich immer Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo SnakeSkin gefahren. Dieses Jahr habe ich zum ersten Mal die Schwalbe Hans Dampf Evo TrailStar ausprobiert (Reifendruck 3,0 bar). Das sind schon erstklassige Reifen, gerade was das Abfahren angeht. Ich bin damit auf allen Arten von Untergrund gefahren: Asphalt, Schotter, Geröll, Fels, Waldtrails. Selbst bei strömenden Regen auf Stein und Fels hatten die einen super Grip. Bin kein einziges Mal weggerutscht. Auf Asphalt ist der Rollwiderstand schon relativ hoch, aber irgendeinen Kompromiss muss man ja eingehen.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. August 2012)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Bislang bin ich immer Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo SnakeSkin gefahren. Dieses Jahr habe ich zum ersten Mal die Schwalbe Hans Dampf Evo TrailStar ausprobiert (Reifendruck 3,0 bar). Das sind schon erstklassige Reifen, gerade was das Abfahren angeht. Ich bin damit auf allen Arten von Untergrund gefahren: Asphalt, Schotter, Geröll, Fels, Waldtrails. Selbst bei strömenden Regen auf Stein und Fels hatten die einen super Grip. Bin kein einziges Mal weggerutscht. Auf Asphalt ist der Rollwiderstand schon relativ hoch, aber irgendeinen Kompromiss muss man ja eingehen.



wieso so viel..??

2.0 bar ist doch völlig ausreichend wenn man nicht gerade 100kg wiegt..!


----------



## ultraschwer (6. August 2012)

ich wieg über 90 nackt und fahr auch mit 2 bar.

und ein NN kommt mir seit jahren nicht mehr ans rad.
das ist ein testsiegerreifen für testsiegerkäufer.

genauer: er hat das rennen auf der stahlwalze gemacht. also ein reifen für
stahlwalzenfahrer.


----------



## axisofjustice (6. August 2012)

Ich bin nach ein bisschen hin und her wieder zum Nobby zurückgekommen - ein prima Allrounder, der im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz m.E. besser abrollt und massig Halt auf Schwarzwaldboden bietet.

Wenig Parts sind so schwierig messbar wie Reifen - daher gebe ich auch nicht viel auf Tests.


----------



## sub-xero (7. August 2012)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> wieso so viel..?? 2.0 bar ist doch völlig ausreichend wenn man nicht gerade 100kg wiegt..!



Ich wiege 75 (+10 kg Rucksack). ICh fand den Hans Dampf mit 3 bar immer noch relativ weich. Mit weniger Druck walkt er halt mehr (habe ich auch schon ausprobiert).




ultraschwer schrieb:


> ein NN kommt mir seit jahren nicht mehr ans rad. das ist ein testsiegerreifen für testsiegerkäufer. genauer: er hat das rennen auf der stahlwalze gemacht. also ein reifen für
> stahlwalzenfahrer.



Das ist ja mal wieder eine sachliche Aussage...


----------



## All-Mountain (7. August 2012)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Ich wiege 75 (+10 kg Rucksack). ICh fand den Hans Dampf mit 3 bar immer noch relativ weich. Mit weniger Druck walkt er halt mehr (habe ich auch schon ausprobiert).



Ich komme mit 2,5 hinten und 2,0 vorne bei um die 90 Kg schon seit Jahren super zurecht. Mehr muss es für Dich mit 75 Kg keinesfalls sein. Das "mehr walken" spielt sich hauptsächlich im Kopf ab, denke ich


----------



## Jena.Biker (9. August 2012)

Bin letzte Woche mit dem Mountain King II Protection von Conti über die Alpen und der Reifen wurde bei der Tour wahrlich nicht geschont (500 Km, 13.000 hm). Meine Mitfahrer fuhren alle NN oder NN/FA.

Mein Training absolvierte ich 2500 Km mit der Kombi: FA (v) / NN (h). Die Schwalbe Reifen hielten gut durch. Der NN war nach 2500 Km runter. Der FA hatte lediglich ein paar angezählte Stollen.

Mein Fazit: Der Mountain King bietet im Vergleich zum NN wahrnehmbar mehr Grip. Insbesondere bei Nässe sehr souverän. Der Rollwiderstand ist auf der Straße schlechter als beim NN, was im Gelände eher nicht auffällt, auf der Straße aber um so deutlicher ist. Auf Schotterpisten verhält sich der MK2 ähnlich schwammig wie der NN. Ist in Kurven gern mal ausgebrochen.

Pannen: 1 Plattfuß (Ventilabriß) 

Meine Empfehlung: Für Geländetouren den MK2, für Straßentouren den NN.


----------



## gmak (10. August 2012)

Lässt sich doch alles nicht objektiv vergleichen. Kommt auch immer mit auf den Fahrer und die Strecke an. 

Ich fahr dieses Jahr übrigens den gleichen Reifen wie sub-xero, mit 3 bar!
Mit anderen Reifen, wie NN, FA, MK2...bin ich auch schon ohne große Probleme über die Alpen gekommen.
Wenn fahrtechnische Defizite auftauchen, schieb ich sie dann meist aufs Material...


----------



## Astaroth (10. August 2012)

Für mich steht fest das ich nie wieder einen AlpenX mit dem FA 2,25 mache. Hatte dieses Jahr zweimal einen Platten auf einfachen Schotterabschnitten. Einmal beim Rifugio Averau Richtung Alleghe runter und dann am nächsten Tag vom Sella Joch Richtung Seiser Alm. War auch ein einfacher Schotterweg.
Bei meinem Pech habe ich auch noch meine Satteltasche am ersten Tag auf einer Hütte vergessen wo mein Ersatzschlauch und das MiniTool drin waren. So musste ich beim ersten Platten auf den Schlauch meines Mitstreiters zurück greifen und beim zweiten Platten haben wir auf einer Hütte ein Flickzeug organisiert.


----------



## micha555 (10. August 2012)

Vielleicht kämpft sich ja jemand auf der Suche nach einer guten Kombi bis hierher durch. Wir haben gerade eine Transalp auf einer leicht abgewandelten Albrecht-Route hinter uns 450km/12.000Hm. 
Ohne Platten.

Einmal Hardtail vorne FatAlbert 2,2 hinten FA 2,4
Einmal Fully vorne NobbyNick 2,4 hinten RocketRon 2,2 (oder so?)
Einmal Fully vorne NN 2,2 hinten RR 2,2

Alle Reifen wurden vor der Transalp relativ neu aufgezogen und hatten nachher nur geringe Gebrauchsspuren. 

Allerdings war ein FA und ein NN so schief, dass sie einseitig fast bzw. tatsächlich an der Gabel(Rahmen) anstoßen. Bei den Preisen eigentlich eine Unverschämtheit.
Nächstes Mal bestelle ich 10 Paar und behalte die leichtesten und geradesten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (10. August 2012)

Ich habe bereits den 5 AX mit dem Racing Ralph gemacht. Die jetzige Garnitur hat sogar den 3 AX ohne Platten und sonstigen Schäden geschafft. 

Daher bestätige ich nochmals diese Aussage von MIKE: 


tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Die Reifendiskussion ist im Hobbybereich so oder so sinnlos. Den Reifen verwenden, den man sonst auch drauf hat, wenn man mit dem zufrieden ist.


----------



## micha555 (10. August 2012)

Kann sein, dass das sinnlos ist. Aber als Neuling ist schon interessant, wer mit was fährt und was anscheinend hält.
Ich fahre sonst im Moment den Continental Mountain King und glaube nicht, dass der besonders gut geeignet wäre.
Würde aber nächstes mal vielleicht nicht zweimal den sackschweren FA aufziehen ;-)


----------



## Speedskater (11. August 2012)

Ich bin letztes Jahr die Albrech-Route ohne Pannen mit Mountainking 2.4 Supersonic (530g) gefahren und ich habe sie nicht geschont. 

Wenn Du auf der sicheren Seite sein willst nimm den 2.3er Baron, rollt zwar schei$$e, hat aber guten Grip und hält.


----------



## Goldi03421 (12. August 2012)

Spricht eigentlich was gegen Maxxis Ardent 2.4?


----------



## Alublech (12. August 2012)

goldi03421 schrieb:


> spricht eigentlich was gegen maxxis ardent 2.4?


nö


----------



## Jena.Biker (4. Juni 2013)

Ich habe meinen Alpencross im letzten Jahr mit den Continental Mountain King II in der Protection Version absolviert. Die Reifen hatten einiges auszuhalten und sich bestens bewährt. Rollen etwas schwerfälliger als z.B. der Nobby Nic, bieten dafür bei Nässe mehr Grip.


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (22. Juli 2014)

Ist jemand von euch schon einen AX mit Hans Dampf vorne und hinten (Trailstar / Pacestar) gefahren? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Lohnt sich das Mehrgewicht? Bin bisher immer mit NN meinen AX gefahren und auf manchen Trails hätte ich mir mehr Gripp gewünscht. Zur Zeit hab ich nun die HD drauf zum Austesten, frage mich aber ob sich der größere Rollwiderstand und das Mehrgewicht für einen AX lohnen. Danke für eure Meinungen und Tipps...


----------



## MagicSven (22. Juli 2014)

Hi Eva,
ein HansDampf ist für einen "normalen" Alpencross völlig Überdimensioniert.
Außer du möchtest wirklich Abseits der markierten Wege fahren und das bei total schlechten Witterungen.
Ich empfehle dir vorne den NobbyNic (am besten mit SnakeSkin) und hinten einen RacingRalph oder ebenfalls einen NobbyNic.
Ich hab unseren AX 2012 vorne mit NN und hinten mit RR gefahren und war bestens damit aufgestellt.

Mit HD hast du einfach zuviel Rollwiderstand.


----------



## transalbi (22. Juli 2014)

Maxxis Aspen vorn, Ardent hinten.
oder der Geheimtipp: Schwalbe Black Jack (fahre ich auf meien MTB-Tandem)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (23. Juli 2014)

Eva_Renchtal schrieb:


> Ist jemand von euch schon einen AX mit Hans Dampf vorne und hinten (Trailstar / Pacestar) gefahren? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Lohnt sich das Mehrgewicht? Bin bisher immer mit NN meinen AX gefahren und auf manchen Trails hätte ich mir mehr Gripp gewünscht. Zur Zeit hab ich nun die HD drauf zum Austesten, frage mich aber ob sich der größere Rollwiderstand und das Mehrgewicht für einen AX lohnen. Danke für eure Meinungen und Tipps...


 
Hallo!

ich bin letztes Jahr diese Kombi gefahren. Der Rollwiderstand hat mich weniger gestört!
Mit RR würde ich nicht zum AX starten. Was robusteres sollte es schon sein! Bisher immer NN aber HansDampf hat mich überzeugt.

Der 2,35 Reifen als Tubeless macht einfach Laune, Gripp hast du satt und rollen tut er auch sehr gut!!












AX Album


----------



## Hofbiker (23. Juli 2014)

Was soll dieses Theater mit der Reifenwahl:
Im Vergangenen Jahr hatte ich eine Truppe von 11 Personen über die Alpen geführt, ein großteil der Truppe ist mit RR angetreten und alle zusammen haben wir Riva ohne einen Platten oder anderen Reifendefekt erreicht.

Daher kann ich nochmals die Aussage von Mike (tiroler1973)  bekräftigen:



tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Die Reifendiskussion ist im Hobbybereich so oder so sinnlos. Den Reifen verwenden, den man sonst auch drauf hat, wenn man mit dem zufrieden ist.





Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits den 5 AX mit dem Racing Ralph gemacht. Die jetzige Garnitur hat sogar den 3 AX ohne Platten und sonstigen Schäden geschafft.
> Daher bestätige ich nochmals diese Aussage von MIKE:


----------



## G-ZERO FX (23. Juli 2014)

naja, ausschlaggebend sind wohl zum Einen, wie "agressiv" will ich bergab Fahren bzw wie anspruchsvoll sind die Trails und zum Anderen, was bin ich bereit bergauf zu treten.

Man sollte schon bedenken, dass das Gelände häufig sehr schroff ist. Da kann ein stabielerer Reifen schon mehr ab als ein Marathonpneu.
Ich habe mir zum Bsp mal bei der Abfahrt vom Rothorn den Reifen aufgeschlitzt (BigBetty)


----------



## Hofbiker (23. Juli 2014)

@G-ZERO FX  z.B. habe ich mir meinen Pneu/Reifen auch am Strassenrand aufgeschlitzt und nicht im schroffen Gelände!

Daher denke ich sollten wir diese Reifendiskussion  nicht ins Unendliche führen, dann ist es besser wir ziehen Vollgummireifen auf!


----------



## FloImSchnee (23. Juli 2014)

Eva_Renchtal schrieb:


> Ist jemand von euch schon einen AX mit Hans Dampf vorne und hinten (Trailstar / Pacestar) gefahren?


Wär mir zu unterdimensioniert. 

Was lernen wir draus: ein sogenannter "Alpencross" ist auch nur Radfahren. Die Forststraßen oder Trails werden nicht anders, nur weil man plötzlich mehrere Tage hintereinander fährt. 
Also: einfach mit den Reifen fahren, mit denen man sonst auch auf dem gewählten Streckentyp fahren würde.


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (23. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Antworten!
@ Hofbiker: Dass du kein Bock auf Reifendiskussionen hast, hast du schonmal geschrieben. Habe mir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und will Tipps und keine erneuten Kommentare von dir, weil die mir nicht weiterhelfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (23. Juli 2014)

Eva_Renchtal schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten!
> @ Hofbiker: Dass du kein Bock auf Reifendiskussionen hast, hast du schonmal geschrieben. Habe mir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und will Tipps und keine erneuten Kommentare von dir, weil die mir nicht weiterhelfen!



Vielleicht verrätst Du uns, welche Route Du fahren willst? Dann kann man Dir vielleicht besser raten...
Letzten Endes bestehen viele der klassischen Routen zu über 50% aus asphaltierten Straßen und Wegen und zu weniger als 5% aus anspruchsvollen Trails. Dafür würde ich dann auch eher Reifen aus dem Marathonbereich verwenden...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (23. Juli 2014)

Ich würde wohl mk2/x-king oder trailking/mk2 fahren. Immer protection variante. Erstere nutze ich jetzt das ganze Jahr über. Oder die noch vorhandenen maxxis ardent exo 2.4/2.25. Also das was ich sonst auch fahre und sich bewährt hat im Alltag.


----------



## Denzinger (23. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre immer von Mai bis Oktober mit NN und RR in 2,25 triple, bin auch schon mehrere AX (auch sehr traillastige) mit dieser Combi gefahren, ohne je ein Problem damit zu haben, ich bin eh der Meinung man sollte die Reifen fahren die man immer fährt, dann weis man was man hat.


----------



## Hofbiker (23. Juli 2014)

@Eva_Renchtal, ich glaube du hast mittlerweile so viele Tipps erhalten, das du mit diesen Aussagen um Kaisersbart schon überfordert bist!
Zitate: @FlohImSchne


FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Was lernen wir draus: ein sogenannter "Alpencross" ist auch nur* Radfahren. * Die Forststraßen oder Trails werden nicht anders, nur weil man plötzlich mehrere Tage hintereinander fährt. Also: einfach mit den Reifen fahren, mit denen man sonst auch auf dem gewählten Streckentyp fahren würde.[/QUO
> *Genau so ist es!*
> 
> 
> ...


Lass das Denken den Rössern über, die haben den größeren Kopf wie wir Menschen!


----------



## fissenid (23. Juli 2014)

Eva_Renchtal schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten!
> @ Hofbiker: Dass du kein Bock auf Reifendiskussionen hast, hast du schonmal geschrieben. Habe mir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und will Tipps und keine erneuten Kommentare von dir, weil die mir nicht weiterhelfen!


 Hallo Eva.... also die Kommentare von Hofbiker sind meist sehr gut, fundiert und wahrheitsgetreu. Ich würde seine Aussagen nicht so abtun!


----------



## H-P (23. Juli 2014)

Eva_Renchtal schrieb:


> Ist jemand von euch schon einen AX mit Hans Dampf vorne und hinten (Trailstar / Pacestar) gefahren? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Lohnt sich das Mehrgewicht? Bin bisher immer mit NN meinen AX gefahren und auf manchen Trails hätte ich mir mehr Gripp gewünscht. Zur Zeit hab ich nun die HD drauf zum Austesten, frage mich aber ob sich der größere Rollwiderstand und das Mehrgewicht für einen AX lohnen. Danke für eure Meinungen und Tipps...



Wenn du durch das größere Potential vom HD Bergab ein besseres Gefühl hast, dann würde ich den auch fahren, das bischen mehr Rollwiderstand wäre es mir wert.  
Finde den HD einen Top Reifen in Bezug auf Grip, Pannenschutz und Rollwiderstand.


----------

